# Zeigt Eure Scotts



## franticz (19. Juni 2018)

Bilderthread wie sonst auch in jedem Forum

Hier mein BigEd:


----------



## Shocked89 (9. Juli 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baitman (16. Juli 2018)




----------



## Vicious6circle (4. August 2018)

Ziemlich tote Hose hier


----------



## franticz (4. August 2018)

Leider ja


----------



## Skaddler (6. August 2018)

Mein 2017er Spark 910 in Aktion in Duisburg.


----------



## simube (7. August 2018)

Mein Scott Spark RC 900 World Cup 2017


----------



## Obsolet (8. August 2018)

Mein Spark 745, direkt nach dem Kauf 
Neues Foto kommt dann auch noch


----------



## Obsolet (8. August 2018)

Scott MTBs findet man selten hier im Pott in meiner Gegend. Hatten in der Vergangenheit wohl zu wenig Federweg für die Radwege


----------



## ghostmuc (8. August 2018)

Allzuviele Bilder hab ich noch nicht.
Bis jetzt absolut zufrieden mit meinem RC900 Worldcup


----------



## boxy (8. August 2018)

Mein Spark 900 Premium XTR ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obsolet (9. August 2018)

boxy schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 760700
> 
> Mein Spark 900 Premium XTR ...



2018er? Mit XTR 1x12 Antrieb? Sieht "stealth" aus


----------



## boxy (9. August 2018)

Obsolet schrieb:


> 2018er? Mit XTR 1x12 Antrieb? Sieht "stealth" aus



Ne ist 2x11 XTR Di2 (noch) ... Die 1x12 ist ja noch nicht wirklich verfügbar ...
Jetzt wird erst mal im Januar ein Spark RC WC 2019 aufgebaut


----------



## Bike-Druide (10. August 2018)

So wie im Thread nebenan versprochen hier ein Bild von meinem Genius 940.
Heute nur ne kurze Runde gedreht morgen kommt fan die erste Tour


----------



## Vicious6circle (13. August 2018)

Obsolet schrieb:


> Mein Spark 745, direkt nach dem Kauf
> Neues Foto kommt dann auch noch
> Anhang anzeigen 760549



Stand auch kurz vorm Kauf. Wurde dann docd das 740er was ich dann auf 1Speed umgebaut hab


----------



## flip_4 (13. August 2018)




----------



## Obsolet (14. August 2018)

Vicious6circle schrieb:


> Stand auch kurz vorm Kauf. Wurde dann docd das 740er was ich dann auf 1Speed umgebaut hab


Das 745 war halt im Angebot und ich fand das Gewicht (13.2 kg ohne Pedale) ganz ordentlich. Hatte alles, was ich mir so vorgestellt habe und die 1x11er Schaltung passt bis heute recht gut. Einiges mitlerweile umgebaut und auch ein paar Schwachstellen gefunden und geflucht. Aber immernoch durchaus zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FocusFlo (18. August 2018)

Dann stell ich auch mal ein Bild von meinem Spark 910 rein. Zwar nicht das neueste, bin aber noch immer happy damit. 
Als nächstes steht dann der Umbau auf Eagle an.


----------



## Vicious6circle (18. August 2018)

FocusFlo schrieb:


> Dann stell ich auch mal ein Bild von meinem Spark 910 rein. Zwar nicht das neueste, bin aber noch immer happy damit.
> Als nächstes steht dann der Umbau auf Eagle an.Anhang anzeigen 763900


Scharfes Teil . Glaube i.wann leg ich mir mal nochn Genius zu... Oft bin ich mit dem Spark doch an der Grenze des Federwegs .
Hier nochmal meins


----------



## x232 (19. August 2018)

Das neue Alte


----------



## Obsolet (20. August 2018)

Sehr sauber


----------



## Bike-Druide (20. August 2018)

Alles geile Bikes hier


----------



## ghostmuc (20. August 2018)

Hab für mein Spark 900 RC Worldcup extra einen Showroom mit Spiegel, Marmorboden und polierten Edelstahl eingerichtet.
Es soll ja standesgemäß präsentiert werden


----------



## Rupertirider (31. August 2018)

Hier mein Scott Genius 720 Contessa 



 

Statt der FOX 34er arbeitet nun eine SR Suntour Auron an der Front. 
Die SLX-Bremsen wurden von meinem Händler gegen Saint-Anker getauscht 
Die Plusbereifung wurde durch Reifen von e*thirteen ersetzt (Front: Trs Race, Rear: Trs+)


----------



## garfi81 (6. September 2018)

Hier mein "neues" Scott Genius 720 plus. Ein fantastische Bike, wie ich finde.


----------



## moggale (12. September 2018)

Mein Spark 745, etwas umgebaut...
Magura MT Trail (die Originalen "Bremsen" sind eine Frechheit!), Giant Carbon Laufräder, GX Eagle, Fabric Carbon Sattel, 40mm Vorbau, Alu Kettenrad.


----------



## moggale (12. September 2018)

Mein Scale 700 RC eigenaufbau:


 
Und in Bewegung:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostmuc (18. September 2018)

Meine Spark 900 RC Worldcup mit den bisherigen Umbauten, momentan im staubigen Kroatien unterwegs


----------



## PhatBiker (18. September 2018)

Mal ein altes aber noch immer fittes Gambler.


----------



## mogg (26. September 2018)

Dann will ich ja jetzt auch mal. Hier mein Spark RC900 Team. Bis auf Tubeless-Umbau noch alles standard. Carbon-Lenker, Sattelstütze und ein paar Kleinigkeiten sind in Planung. Vorerst bin ich aber erst mal zufrieden.


----------



## Luisfigo (29. September 2018)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Umbauten


Welche Umbauten hast du vorgenommen?


----------



## ghostmuc (30. September 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Welche Umbauten hast du vorgenommen?



Bremsen: Die original Level TLM mit Trickstuff Belägen. Vorne Shimano XTR IceTech Scheibe mit 160mm, hinten XT Icetech 160mm. Wilder Markenmix,aber top Leistung und Bedienbarkeit
Laufräder: Dt Swiss X1700 mit 2.1 Maxxis Aspen TLR
Sattel: SQLab 611 Ergowave Carbon
XT Klickpedale
Kettenblatt OneUp Switch entweder mit 30/32/34 Zähnen
Acros Innenlager
Enduro Bearings Schwingenlager
Gabel mit Tokkens angepasst
ESI Grips
Tune Wasserträger 2.0
OneUp EDC Tool
Alle Schrauben Titan oder Alu

Glaub des war´s 
Gewicht aktuell 9,6 kg

Demnächst folgen noch Sattelstütze und Lenker, wahrscheinlich Newmen. Und dann mal sehen


----------



## Luisfigo (30. September 2018)

Sehr geil
Danke für die ausführliche Antwort 
Da habe ich ja noch einiges vor mir 
Ich hoffe das bike kommt jetzt nächste Woche 
Bist du mit dem tune Wasserträger zufrieden? 
Zum Frühjahr dan andere Felgen drauf und soweiter  
Was kosteten deine Felgen?


----------



## Luisfigo (30. September 2018)

Sind auch Alu Laufräder oder?
Wieso keine Carbon


----------



## ghostmuc (30. September 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Sind auch Alu Laufräder oder?
> Wieso keine Carbon



Halte nicht viel von Carbon Laufrädern


----------



## Luisfigo (30. September 2018)

Anhang anzeigen 778555


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mogg (1. Oktober 2018)

ghostmuc schrieb:
			
		

> Kettenblatt OneUp Switch entweder mit 30/32/34 Zähnen



Ich finde die Teile super interessant, und würde mir die demnächst auch zulegen wollen.
Welche Variante bräuchte man da, die 6MM (GXP) standard, oder die 3MM boost?


----------



## decolocsta (1. Oktober 2018)

Mein Scott Spark 720+


----------



## ghostmuc (1. Oktober 2018)

mogg schrieb:


> Ich finde die Teile super interessant, und würde mir die demnächst auch zulegen wollen.
> Welche Variante bräuchte man da, die 6MM (GXP) standard, oder die 3MM boost?



Wenn du ein 2018er hast die 3mm Boost.
Wirklcih ne super Sache, in 3 Minuten is das Kettenblatt gewechselt. Hält bombenfest und geräuschfrei


----------



## mogg (1. Oktober 2018)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Wenn du ein 2018er hast die 3mm Boost.
> Wirklcih ne super Sache, in 3 Minuten is das Kettenblatt gewechselt. Hält bombenfest und geräuschfrei



Cool, danke Dir. Ich war von den Beschreibungen ein wenig irritiert. Ich hab laut Spezifikation von Scott wohl irgendwas mit GXP, das wird aber bei OneUP nur bei Standard aufgeführt. Ich weiss aber auch dass es Boost ist...was ja dann die 3mm entspricht.

Dann kann ich das ja beruhigt bestellen. Standard habe ich jetzt ein 32er, wie gross/klein kann ich in etwa gehen ohne dass ich die Kette länger/kürzer machen kann?

32er ist für mich, zumindest hier im Rheinland, zu klein. Für richtige Berge wäre ein 32 u.U. aber schon zu gross. Daher tendiere ich dazu mir ein 28er und vielleicht 34er zu holen.


----------



## ghostmuc (1. Oktober 2018)

bei mir geht 30-32-34 oval ohne Probleme und ohne was an der Kette zu machen. Kommt auch drauf an ob du Oval oder rund nimmst.
Her Schurter fährt ein 38 rund und dem sägts immer wieder die Schwinge leicht an wie man auf manchen Bildern sieht. Aber der brauch die ja auch nicht zahlen


----------



## KaiGreene (4. Oktober 2018)

Mein Scott Scale RC Worldcup Custom 6870g für Marathons/CC Rennen







Mein Uphill Race Bike.
Scott Scale RC 2012 5535g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scaleexo (4. Oktober 2018)

Mein neuer RC 900


----------



## Scott-Chameleon (5. Oktober 2018)

@Scaleexo , kannst du mal bitte ein Bild machen vom Scott Tachohalter mit deinem Sigma Halter/Adapter. Wurde mich mal interesieren wie du das gemacht hast.


----------



## Luisfigo (11. Oktober 2018)

Mein neues Spielzeug


----------



## Thomas1904 (13. Oktober 2018)

*Scott Genius 720 LT Plus*




Ein paar Änderungen:

Bremse vorne Magura MT5
Bremse hinten Magura MT2
Sattelstütze Rock Shox Reverb
Laufräder Crankbrothers Iodine 3


----------



## Krondrim (15. Oktober 2018)

Du solltest etwas gegen das Kabel-Wirr-Warr vor dem Lenker unternehmen. Ich habe das gleiche Bike, aber da schaut es nicht so unaufgeräumt aus...


----------



## Thomas1904 (15. Oktober 2018)

Ja, das habe ich mir auch schon oft gedacht, aber immerhin klappert da nichts ;-)
Hast du mal ein Foto von deinem aufgeräumten Cockpit?


----------



## Krondrim (15. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe schon nachgesehen, aber nichts, wo ich definitiv das Bike von vorne fotografiert hätte, hole es demnächst nach. So als Tipp: Kabelspiral-Schlauch, so etwas habe ich verwendet.


----------



## Powermaniaxx (20. Oktober 2018)

Mein Scott Scale 710. Bis auf die Flaschenhalter (neue bereits bestellt) wüsste ich nicht, wo ich optimieren sollte. Das Bike fühlt sich bisher sehr stimmig an. Vielleicht probiere ich den PRO LT Lenker mit 20mm Rise vom alten Bike noch aus. Das Cockpit werde ich noch mit Kabelspiral-Schläuchen etwas aufräumen.


----------



## mogg (23. Oktober 2018)

Thomas1904 schrieb:


> *Scott Genius 720 LT Plus*



sehr hübsch!


----------



## decolocsta (23. Oktober 2018)

Noch ein paar Bild von meinem Spark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mogg (23. Oktober 2018)

Schöne Fotos. Dann will ich auch noch mal. Mein Spark am Tagebau:


----------



## Luisfigo (23. Oktober 2018)

Welche Reifen kommen jetzt bei Matsch bei euch drauf?


----------



## mogg (23. Oktober 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Welche Reifen kommen jetzt bei Matsch bei euch drauf?



Ich lasse die Serienreifen erst mal drauf, habe noch keine Erfahrungswerte mit matschige Bedingungen. Auf mein vorheriges Rad hatte ich RoRo vorne und hinten, die gingen bei Matsch auch noch in Ordnung für mich.

Was mich mal interessieren würde, welchen Reifendruck fährt Ihr so aufm Spark RC?


----------



## decolocsta (23. Oktober 2018)

Denke so 1,5 - 1,7 bar sollten doch ein guter Wert sein für 29“ und 2,2er reifen


----------



## mogg (23. Oktober 2018)

In dem Bereich bewege ich mich auch derzeit. Tendiere eher Richtung 1.5 als 1.75, bzw. vorne 1.50 und hinten eher etwas mehr.


----------



## Luisfigo (23. Oktober 2018)

Bei mir auch 1,9 - 0,3 bis 0,2


----------



## ghostmuc (23. Oktober 2018)

fahre die Maxxis Aspen Tr in 2.1 mit 1,8 hinten und 1,6 vorne


----------



## decolocsta (23. Oktober 2018)

Wie bist du mit dem Aspen zufrieden?
Überlege den 2.1er hinten an mein Scale zu machen und den Forekaster dafür runter zu schmeissen,
hab aber Angst das es dann Grip technisch ziemlich Arm aussehen könnte, das Profil ist doch sehr
zahm. Man liest soviel widersprüchliches über diesen Reifen.


----------



## ghostmuc (23. Oktober 2018)

Mei, so Reifen sind halt ne Glaubensfrage.
Auf trockenen bis leicht feuchten Boden find ich ihn top.

Aber wie es so is, gibts bestimmt Leute die ihn unter selbigen Bedingungen zum Kot... finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mogg (23. Oktober 2018)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Auf trockenen bis leicht feuchten Boden find ich ihn top.



Das geht mir genauso. Finde ihn auch bei feuchte Verhältnisse noch sehr gut. 
Wenn es wirklich matschig wird, weiss ich nicht wie es sich verhält.


----------



## Luisfigo (23. Oktober 2018)

Ich überlege die Forekaster 29x2.35 im Winter zufahren
Ich habe einen Test gelesen wo er gute Bewertungen bekommen hat


----------



## decolocsta (23. Oktober 2018)

Fahre den 2.2er forekaster, bisher bin ich begeistert. Will aber auch pedaliert werden.


----------



## mogg (24. Oktober 2018)

Gestern kam der neue Lenker. Der erste erste Anpassung von viele die noch Folgen. 

Steht dem Rad gut wie ich finde.


----------



## Stolle12 (26. Oktober 2018)

mogg schrieb:


> Gestern kam der neue Lenker. Der erste erste Anpassung von viele die noch Folgen.
> 
> Steht dem Rad gut wie ich finde.
> Anhang anzeigen 787611



Sehr schön! 
Genau so eins habe ich auch im Zulauf und kann es kaum erwarten

Was hast du für eine Sitzhöhe eingestellt?


----------



## Luisfigo (26. Oktober 2018)

Wo ist der Vorteil zur Serie?
Optisch auf  jeden Fall  besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mogg (26. Oktober 2018)

Stolle12 schrieb:


> Was hast du für eine Sitzhöhe eingestellt?



Sitzhöhe ist so eingestellt dass es für mich passt. Weiss nicht genau wie ich das anders beschreiben soll. Hab ein wenig Sattelüberhöhung derzeit, und die Front kommt demnächst auch noch etwas tiefer, dann passt es noch etwas besser. Ab Werk sind ja zig Spacer verbaut.


----------



## mogg (26. Oktober 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Wo ist der Vorteil zur Serie?



Gewicht...mein Spark ist ja "nur" das Team Modell, und hatte daher einen Alulenker. Spare mit dem neuen Lenker knapp die Hälfte des Gewichtes, und die Esi Griffe sind auch noch mal leichter (und deutlich komfortabeler). Sattelstütze kommt als nächstes, und dann sind das insgesamt schon fast 300gr Gewicht weniger.

Bin jetzt kein mega Gewichtsfetischist, möchte aber schon mit einfachen Mitteln ein klein wenig optimieren.


----------



## Luisfigo (26. Oktober 2018)

mogg schrieb:


> Esi Griffe sind auch noch mal leichter (und deutlich komfortabeler


Sind die wirklich besser? Bin auch am überlegen die zu wechseln


----------



## mogg (26. Oktober 2018)

Besser ist wohl Auslegungssache. Ich fand die Standardgriffe nicht sehr komfortabel, die Schaumstoffgriffe sind in der Hinsicht m.E. deutlich besser. Was Langeligkeit angeht...da sind die Scott Griffe vermutlich wohl besser.


----------



## Stolle12 (26. Oktober 2018)

mogg schrieb:


> Sitzhöhe ist so eingestellt dass es für mich passt. Weiss nicht genau wie ich das anders beschreiben soll. Hab ein wenig Sattelüberhöhung derzeit, und die Front kommt demnächst auch noch etwas tiefer, dann passt es noch etwas besser. Ab Werk sind ja zig Spacer verbaut.



Schon klar. Wollte das Maß gern wissen um ein Gefühl zu haben. 
Wenn du mal den Zollstock dranhalten würdest, wäre das nett.


----------



## mogg (26. Oktober 2018)

Stolle12 schrieb:


> Wenn du mal den Zollstock dranhalten würdest, wäre das nett.


Mach ich gerne wenn die Tage Zeit habe


----------



## decolocsta (30. Oktober 2018)

Mein Scale ist fast fertig, vor 3 Wochen gekauft und jedes Teil getauscht, nebenher über 3 Kilo entschlackt,
man glaubt es kaum wenn man ein Carbon Hardtail kauft und es das Gewicht eines Freeriders hat beim auspacken.


----------



## Luisfigo (30. Oktober 2018)

decolocsta schrieb:


> über 3 Kilo entschlackt,



Sehr cool 
Was wiegt es jetzt?


----------



## decolocsta (30. Oktober 2018)

9,97 Kilo 

Original waren es 13!!!


----------



## Luisfigo (30. Oktober 2018)

Mein Spark  hatte nach dem auspacken mit Schläuchen und Flaschenhalter 10,4 kg 

Im Frühjahr 2019 kommen dann andre Felgen drauf  dann sollte ich auch unter 10 kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (30. Oktober 2018)

10,4 ist natürlich eine Ansage !
Mein spark wiegt 14 Kilo.

Aber Schläuche sind keine Option für so ein potentes Rad


----------



## Luisfigo (31. Oktober 2018)

Durch die Signatur vom Weltmeister hat sich das Gewicht erhöht


----------



## ghostmuc (31. Oktober 2018)

Aktuell 9,4 kg, mit eigenem Namen drauf  ;-)
Komplett fahrbereit inkl  Edc Tool  und Co Patrone  ;-)


----------



## Luisfigo (31. Oktober 2018)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Aktuell 9,4 kg, mit eigenem Namen drauf ;-)



Welche Felgen hast du bei dir drauf?


----------



## ghostmuc (31. Oktober 2018)

seit kurzem die DT Swiss XR1501 mit 22mm.
Gabs zum Schnäppchenpreis letzte Woche


----------



## Luisfigo (2. November 2018)

Habe jetzt am VR die Forekaster drauf
Bin mal gespannt wie der  sich fährt


----------



## decolocsta (2. November 2018)

Was hättest du vorher drauf?

Fahre den 2.25er forekaster, vorne und hinten, mittlerweile hab ich hinten den Aspen aufgezogen.
Der forekaster ist kein Roll Wunder.

Grip ist aber echt richtig gut auf wechselnden Untergründen.
Einzig auf losen Untergrund wird er leicht unberechenbar und rutscht fast ohne Vorwarnung weg. Ist mir leider zwei mal in kurzer Zeit passiert. Auf Sand (waldsand? Gibts sowas? Halt Sand im Wald  ) auf diesen Stellen bin ich in Jahren nicht einmal weggerutscht, mit dem forekaster zwei mal innerhalb einer Woche. Da sehe ich Schwächen, allerdings fahre ich wie gesagt den 2.25er, der breitere hat da sicher ne Ecke mehr halt evtl.


----------



## Luisfigo (2. November 2018)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Was hättest du vorher drauf?



Aspen vorne und Hinten  habe jetzt nur vorne den Forekaster drauf 

Bin mal gespannt noch ist es ja überall noch trocken


----------



## decolocsta (2. November 2018)

Gut zum Aspen sollten es welten sein. Bin den Aspen vorne nie gefahren, könnte es mir aber nicht vorstellen, das Profil ist schon sehr flach vor allem die Seitenstollen, da ist der Forekaster schon deutlich wuchtiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (2. November 2018)

Habe jetzt auf Tubeless gerüstet 
Ohne Probleme sofort dicht


----------



## Luisfigo (4. November 2018)




----------



## decolocsta (4. November 2018)

Richtig geil, da werd ich echt neidisch, mein spark kackt dagegen mächtig ab.
Was mir jedoch nicht gefällt, das fehlen einer telestütze, also für mich persönlich. Tolles Rad !


----------



## Luisfigo (4. November 2018)

decolocsta schrieb:


> fehlen einer telestütze, also für mich persönlich. Tolles Rad !


Dankeschön 
Nach dem ich mich finanziell erholt habe  sind natürlich einige Sonderausstattungen geplant 
Stütze andere Felgen und eventuell den Vorbau aus der 2019 Serie


----------



## Powermaniaxx (4. November 2018)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Richtig geil, da werd ich echt neidisch, mein spark kackt dagegen mächtig ab.
> Was mir jedoch nicht gefällt, das fehlen einer telestütze, also für mich persönlich. Tolles Rad !



Dein Spark schaut doch gut aus ;-)


----------



## mogg (4. November 2018)

Stolle12 schrieb:


> Schon klar. Wollte das Maß gern wissen um ein Gefühl zu haben.
> Wenn du mal den Zollstock dranhalten würdest, wäre das nett.



Nach der Tour von heute Vormittag erst mal mein Sparky gewaschen, der hatte es bitter nötig.

Habe mal nachgemessen. Distanz von Tretlagermitte bis Sattelmittel sind ziemlich genau 72cm (siehe gelbe Linie). Rahmengrösse M, ich selber bin 1.75 klein. Auf der Skala an der Sattelstütze ist das einen Strich über die 4...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mogg (4. November 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Sind die wirklich besser? Bin auch am überlegen die zu wechseln



Also, nach einige Fahrten kann ich jetzt halbwegs urteilen... vom Komfort her sind die Teile richtig top. Die Kombi aus Carbonlenker und Griffe macht das ganze doch echt sehr viel angenehmer für die Hände. Hab weniger schnell müde Hände/Handgelenke. Die Haltbarkeit ist wohl nicht optimal. Es gibt schnell Abrieb, und die rote Farbe strahlt auch nicht mehr sooo schön wie am ersten Tag. 

Aber unterm Strich für mich doch definitiv besser.


----------



## decolocsta (4. November 2018)

Nochmal mein Scale, diesmal in freier Wildbahn und im endgültig finalen Zustand.


----------



## Luisfigo (4. November 2018)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Nochmal mein Scale, diesmal in freier Wildbahn und im endgültig finalen Zustand.



Sehr cool 
Gefällt mir sehr gut das Rot
Klickpedale fahre ich persönlich lieber
Und gegen den Kabelsalat musst du noch was machen


----------



## mogg (4. November 2018)

Sehr nice. Ist da ausser Rahmen noch irgendwas original an dem Rad dran?

Und warum Flatpedals?


----------



## decolocsta (4. November 2018)

Kabel sehen auf dem Foto ungeordneter aus als es in wirklichkeit ist  Ansich ist das schon relativ ordentlich, aber
klar, sind halt viele Kabel, Remote Stütze, Remote an der Gabel usw.

Klickpedale kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, bin neu im CC Bereich, bin früher mal Rennrad mit Clickpedalen gefahren, war
eine Katastrophe. Fühle mich mit Flatpedalen wohl und sicher. Bin aber aufgeschlossen und halte mir diese Option für die Zukunft offen.

Am Rad ist Original:

Rahmen
Steuersatz
Innenlager

Den Rest hab ich alles innerhalb von ca. 3 Wochen ausgetauscht vom Neurad.


----------



## boxy (4. November 2018)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Am Rad ist Original:
> 
> Rahmen
> Steuersatz
> ...



Dann wäre aber eher ein Frame Set die bessere Option gewesen 

Also Reifen zwischen Aspen und Forekaster, würde ich mir einmal wenn Maxxis sein soll, den IKON oder REKON bzw. REKON Race anschauen, abhängig des Einsatzes.
Aspen (XC) und Forekaster (Trail) haben halt unterschiedliche Einsatzgebiete IMHO und gerade bei Nässe kackt der Aspen schnell ab.


----------



## decolocsta (4. November 2018)

War halt ein Test, ob mir ein cc Rad Spaß macht. War schnell geflasht und wollte das Rad anpassen. Das Ausmaß an Tuning war erstmal nicht vorgesehen. Bei reifen bin ich noch offen für Änderungen, der Aspen ist hinten bisher erstmal ok, war aber auch noch nicht stark nass, lass es mit dem Rad eh eher ruhig angehen und ein reifen der vorne Grip hat schadet nicht, aber wie gesagt, kann sein das ich vorne noch ne Stufe runter gehe.


----------



## Luisfigo (4. November 2018)

decolocsta schrieb:


> kann sein das ich vorne noch ne Stufe runter gehe.



Mit der Reifenauswahl ist das immer schwierig jeder hat da seine Vorlieben  ich werden den  Forekaster am VR Testen
Am HR  wir es bei Nässe mit dem Aspen
schwierig werden da muss dann was anderes drauf


----------



## boxy (5. November 2018)

Wie wäre es mit dem Ikon am VR?
Rollt besser, leichter und nicht so grob!


----------



## mogg (5. November 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Am HR  wird es bei Nässe mit dem Aspen schwierig werden da muss dann was anderes drauf



Ich bin bislang mit dem Aspen zufrieden, auch bei Nässe. Bei Schlamm setzt sie sich vielleicht etwas schnell zu.
Was mir noch auffällt, ist das der Grip am Hinterrad bei Schotterpiste bergauf nicht ganz so gut ist wie z.B. meine damalige Rocket Rons.

Letzteren bin ich jedoch am Hardtail gefahren, so dass das vielleicht nicht der beste Vergleich ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mogg (5. November 2018)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Klickpedale kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, bin neu im CC Bereich, bin früher mal Rennrad mit Clickpedalen gefahren, war
> eine Katastrophe. Fühle mich mit Flatpedalen wohl und sicher. Bin aber aufgeschlossen und halte mir diese Option für die Zukunft offen.
> 
> Den Rest hab ich alles innerhalb von ca. 3 Wochen ausgetauscht vom Neurad.



Ich war anfangs Clickpedale auch skeptisch gegenüber, habe den Umstieg aber keinesfalls bereut. Die Eingewöhnung geht recht flott, und gerade beim Klettern kann man den Kraft doch echt besser auf die Pedale bringen. Insbesondere an einem XC Rad sind Clickpedale m.E. ein "Muss".


----------



## Luisfigo (5. November 2018)

boxy schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit dem Ikon am VR?
> Rollt besser, leichter und nicht so grob!



Ja ein guter Tipp 


mogg schrieb:


> Letzteren bin ich jedoch am Hardtail gefahren, so dass das vielleicht nicht der beste Vergleich ist.



Wir warten mal 
Gestern waren wir unterwegs es ist alles noch Knochentrocken 
Da ist der Forekaster unterfordert fahre mit dem Reifen auch keine Rennen dafür gibt es bestimmt bessere wie von  *boxy *schon erwähnt


----------



## boxy (5. November 2018)

@Luisfiga , evtl. mal am Forekaster mit dem Druck spielen.
Welchen Druck fährt diesen (Schlauch oder Tubeless)?

Hatte diesen Anfangs auch drauf (Auslieferung) war jetzt im Wald/Trail nicht ganz so unzufrieden.
Rollte halt laut und schwer (also nix für XC).


----------



## decolocsta (5. November 2018)

Da der forekaster hier im Thread so eine starke Rolle eingenommen hat 
Hab ja meinen hinteren durch einen Aspen ersetzt, hab also meinen forekaster übrig. Bin den relativ genau 100km gefahren, also neu vom Profil.

Falls ihn jemand testen will, würde ihn günstig abgeben oder auch tauschen gegen einen ikon oder so.


----------



## Luisfigo (5. November 2018)

boxy schrieb:


> Luisfiga , evtl. mal am Forekaster mit dem Druck spielen.
> Welchen Druck fährt diesen (Schlauch oder Tubeless)?


Fahre vorne 1,6 Tubeless


----------



## boxy (5. November 2018)

in dem Bereich war ich ebenfalls ...
Kannst ja mal auf 1.4 runter oder 1.8 hoch.

Aber vorne würde ich evtl mal was anderes testen!


----------



## Luisfigo (5. November 2018)

boxy schrieb:


> vorne würde ich evtl mal was anderes testen!


Du meinst einen anderen reifen


----------



## decolocsta (5. November 2018)

Glaub boxy hat deine Post oben falsch gelesen, und überfordert statt unterfordert gelesen, ansonsten ergeben seine  Posts keinen richtigen Sinn.


----------



## Luisfigo (5. November 2018)

Ich meine nur das man den Forekaster erst bei schlechterem Wetter benötigt und testen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boxy (5. November 2018)

Habe schon gelesen das er "Unterfordert" schrieb. Finde es einfach etwas schwer zu sagen, der Reifen wäre da unterfordert.

Ich würde vorne einen anderen Reifen testen, oder im Druck noch etwas weiter runter (1.4 wenn es von der Felge usw. geht).
Den Forekaster hinten, kann ich mit dem Profil und bei entsprchenden Bedingungen verstehen, gerade in Richtung Trail.
Aber kommt auch auf deine Präferenzen an. 

Ich hatte immer mit dem FK vorne das Problem, das er in Kurven (zB Schotter oder Waldautobahn) gerne weg gerutscht ist.
Finde da das Profil nicht so ideal. Gefallen hat mir der FK aber, wenn man den passenden Druck gefunden hat, gerade im Wald.


----------



## franticz (6. November 2018)

Oh  hier ist ja endlich mal Leben :>


----------



## Luisfigo (6. November 2018)

boxy schrieb:


> würde vorne einen anderen Reifen testen, oder im Druck noch etwas weiter runter (1.4



Zum Thema Druck habe ich mir mal das Teil zugelegt


----------



## Luisfigo (7. November 2018)

Heute habe ich mal den Forekaster am VR testen können   über Wurzeln und Schlamm hat er sich für meinen Geschmack gut verhalten


----------



## decolocsta (7. November 2018)

Hab mich an meinem Spark an der plus Optik satt gesehen.
Heute auf 29“ umgebaut. 
Nebenbei einen neuen Lenker und Vorbau verbaut.
Gefällt mir jetzt richtig gut.

Aussagekräftigere Bilder in freier Wildbahn folgen die Tage, bin echt gespannt


----------



## Luisfigo (8. November 2018)

Hier ein paar Bilder zum genießen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (8. November 2018)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Nebenbei einen neuen Lenker und Vorbau verbaut.


Welchen Grad hast du ?


----------



## ghostmuc (8. November 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 792774 Anhang anzeigen 792775 Anhang anzeigen 792773 Hier ein paar Bilder zum genießen



Vor kurzen hat Hr. Schurter zumindest die Kurbel des Bikes auf Instagram verlost


----------



## decolocsta (8. November 2018)

So hier die Bilder von meinem 29“ Umbau. Wollte den plus Radsatz behalten um bei Bedarf Switchen zu können. Geht ja schnell. Aber ich bleib bei 29“. Der plus radsatz kommt weg. Falls jemand günstig plus testen will, verkaufe, komplett mit reifen, Tubless Umbau usw. Plug and Play.

Mir gefällt das Rad optisch besser, es fährt besser, klar hat plus seine Vorteile, aber für mich ist das Rad so harmonischer, aggressiver, dynamischer. Bin echt begeistert und neu verliebt.

@Luisfigo 
Was meinst du mit grad ?
Vorbau? 6 grad


----------



## Luisfigo (8. November 2018)

decolocsta schrieb:


> @Luisfigo
> Was meinst du mit grad ?
> Vorbau? 6 grad


Welchen Winkel


----------



## decolocsta (8. November 2018)

Bitte verzeih mir, ich stehe immernoch auf dem Schlauch


----------



## Luisfigo (8. November 2018)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Bitte verzeih mir, ich stehe immernoch auf dem Schlauch



Zum Beispiel 

Ich fahre ein All Mountain Bike mit +6 Grad und 90mm Vorbau.


----------



## decolocsta (8. November 2018)

Der Vorbau hat 6 grad und 60mm
Den Newmen gibt es nur in 6 grad und kann flip Flop montiert werden, habe ihn nach oben zeigend montiert.

Der Lenker ist der Reverse Seismic Carbon in 790mm Breite, 10mm Rise, 5 grad Upsweep und 9 grad Backsweep.


----------



## ghostmuc (8. November 2018)

Mag ja sein das ich als Scott Fan Vorurteile hab, aber irgendwie finde ich das Scott die schönsten Farbkombis hat. Bei vielen Bikes


----------



## Leemi (8. November 2018)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 792804 Anhang anzeigen 792805 Anhang anzeigen 792806 Anhang anzeigen 792807 So hier die Bilder von meinem 29“ Umbau. Wollte den plus Radsatz behalten um bei Bedarf Switchen zu können. Geht ja schnell. Aber ich bleib bei 29“. Der plus radsatz kommt weg. Falls jemand günstig plus testen will, verkaufe, komplett mit reifen, Tubless Umbau usw. Plug and Play.
> 
> Mir gefällt das Rad optisch besser, es fährt besser, klar hat plus seine Vorteile, aber für mich ist das Rad so harmonischer, aggressiver, dynamischer. Bin echt begeistert und neu verliebt.
> 
> ...


Schönes Bike


----------



## boxy (8. November 2018)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Mag ja sein das ich als Scott Fan Vorurteile hab, aber irgendwie finde ich das Scott die schönsten Farbkombis hat. Bei vielen Bikes



Na ja, wenn ich mir einmal z.B. Orbea so anschaue, könnte man echt neidisch werden wie man da sich die Bikes neben den Farben auch mit den parts personalisieren kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stolle12 (11. November 2018)

Nach einer Woche demütigen Wartens auf Hermes - am Freitag endlich erhalten

Es handelt sich um ein Spark RC 900 Team wie das vom User @mogg einige Seiten vorher - ist aber schon geschlachtet...


----------



## mogg (11. November 2018)

Stolle12 schrieb:


> Nach einer Woche demütigen Wartens auf Hermes - am Freitag endlich erhalten
> 
> Es handelt sich um ein Spark RC 900 Team wie das vom User @mogg einige Seiten vorher - ist aber schon geschlachtet...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 793802



Geschlachtet? Was hast Du mit dem Bike vor?


----------



## decolocsta (11. November 2018)

Ich schätze mal den Rahmen mit anderen Teilen aufbauen die durch den Verkauf der neuen Anbauteile refinaziert werden.


----------



## mogg (11. November 2018)

Rechnet sich das finanziell denn? Also...kommt man da ungefähr pari raus? Würde mich mal interessieren was die werksseitig montierten Teile so bringen im Verkauf.

Ich hätte mir am liebsten auch gleich das WC Modell gegünnt, aber da hat meine Regierung nicht mitgemacht leider. Werde daher nach und nach Teile austauschen um das Gewicht runter zu drücken. Habe die Tage mal mit eine Kofferwaage gemessen, und kam auf 11.30 kg.
Laut Werksangabe wiegt das Rad ab Werk 11.2 kilo, ohne Pedale usw. 

11.3kg waren inklusive: Rahmenschutzfolie, Flaschenhalter, PD-M8020 Pedale, Tubeless, Karbonlenker, Samurai-Sword im Lenker und Klingel.
Auf Dauer stehen neue Laufräder, Sattelstütze und die One-Up Switch und eventuell andere Kurbel an. Wäre schön dann so nah wie möglich an die 10kg zu kommen.


----------



## ghostmuc (11. November 2018)

mogg schrieb:


> Rechnet sich das finanziell denn? Also...kommt man da ungefähr pari raus? Würde mich mal interessieren was die werksseitig montierten Teile so bringen im Verkauf.
> 
> Ich hätte mir am liebsten auch gleich das WC Modell gegünnt, aber da hat meine Regierung nicht mitgemacht leider. Werde daher nach und nach Teile austauschen um das Gewicht runter zu drücken. Habe die Tage mal mit eine Kofferwaage gemessen, und kam auf 11.30 kg.
> Laut Werksangabe wiegt das Rad ab Werk 11.2 kilo, ohne Pedale usw.
> ...



Dann würde ich als erstes die Klingel auf den Müll hauen   ;-)


----------



## mogg (11. November 2018)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Dann würde ich als erstes die Klingel auf den Müll hauen   ;-)



Tja...bei uns sind die Fußgänger und Reiter nicht ganz so entspannt. Wenn man sich da halbwegs rücksichtsvoll mit Klingel annähert, ist es alles etwas entspannter. Außerdem wiegt der höchstens 15 Gramm


----------



## Luisfigo (11. November 2018)

mogg schrieb:


> Auf Dauer stehen neue Laufräder,


Mit neuen LR wirst du schon ein ganz schönes Stück Richtung 10 kg kommen


----------



## Stolle12 (11. November 2018)

mogg schrieb:


> Rechnet sich das finanziell denn? Also...kommt man da ungefähr pari raus? Würde mich mal interessieren was die werksseitig montierten Teile so bringen im Verkauf.
> 
> Ich hätte mir am liebsten auch gleich das WC Modell gegünnt, aber da hat meine Regierung nicht mitgemacht leider. Werde daher nach und nach Teile austauschen um das Gewicht runter zu drücken. Habe die Tage mal mit eine Kofferwaage gemessen, und kam auf 11.30 kg.
> Laut Werksangabe wiegt das Rad ab Werk 11.2 kilo, ohne Pedale usw.
> ...




Das rechnet sich natürlich nicht! Ist aber Hobby und ich rauche nicht und saufe nicht....
Am Team sind keine besonders hochwertigen Komponenten verbaut. Die Lackierung gefällt mir aber wiederum sehr gut.
Denke mal, Gabel, Lenker, Sattel, Stütze, Kurbel und LRS kommen in Summe auf rund 600 Erlös.

Habe mir einen Newmen LRS mit 25 mm Felge aufbauen lassen. Mit Conti MK3 tubeless montiert wiegt der 450 g weniger als der orginal LRS mit den Maxxis Papierreifen.
Weiterhin soll eine Fox 34 SC mit 110 mm und eine 150 mm KS Lev Carbon montiert werden.
Nen Carbon Lenker und ne Race Face Next SL Kurbel habe ich noch vom alten Bike da.
Gewicht wird nicht weit unter die 11 kg gehen, da einige Teile dieses wieder nach oben drücken.
Der Lockout Hebel zur Steuerung von Dämpfer und Gabel ist ebenfalls rausgeflogen. Mit Griffen und Zügen -230g.
Habe in meinen Leben noch nie einen Lockout am MTB benutzt (fahre aber auch keine Rennen)
Kassette und Bremse haben auch noch Gewichtspotential.
Im Augenblick bin ich dabei, die neuralgischen Stellen mit Folie abzukleben.

Übrigens hat Scott am Team keine Carbonwippe wie an den HMX Rahmen verbaut

Ich möchte das RC etwas im Richtung leichtes AM umbauen. Die Geometrie geht ja schon etwas in diese Richtung. Das war für mich auch ein wichtiger Punkt zur Auswahl des Bikes.


----------



## decolocsta (11. November 2018)

Twin Loc ist doch DAS Feature vom Spark. Mal ehrlich, ich selber hab sowas immer gehasst und hätte früher nie Lockout benutzt, das spark hat mich gelehrt wie effektiv sowas sein kann.

Immer im Traction Mode fahren, die absolute vortriebskraft spüren ohne das mein Fahrwerk bockig wird, kurz vor einer Abfahrt auf Descent Mode stellen und Spaß haben, bügeln.
Lockout nutze ich selten, kann aber auf längeren Asphaltstraßen durchaus nützlich sein.

Gerade das ist doch das besondere am spark.

Also du wirst schon wissen was du machst, will dir da nicht reinreden, verstehe es nur nicht ganz da ich diese Features eben als sehr richtungsweisend empfinde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (11. November 2018)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Twin Loc ist doch DAS Feature vom Spark.



Bin der gleichen Meinung 
Grade im uphill kann ich es genießen es fährst sich fast wie ein HT genial


----------



## Stolle12 (11. November 2018)

Klar, verstehe eure Meinungen voll und ganz.
Für mich ist das aber echt kein Thema. Ich mag es gern fluffiger. Gerade auch beim steilen Bergauffahren über Wurzeln möchte ich einen sensiblen Hinterbau....

Habe übrigens gerade Bastelstunde - „wie basteln wir uns einen Steinschlagschutz für das Unterrohr?“
Das Unterrohr war mir gar zu nackig...


----------



## boxy (11. November 2018)

Stolle12 schrieb:


> Das rechnet sich natürlich nicht! Ist aber Hobby und ich rauche nicht und saufe nicht....
> Am Team sind keine besonders hochwertigen Komponenten verbaut. Die Lackierung gefällt mir aber wiederum sehr gut.
> Denke mal, Gabel, Lenker, Sattel, Stütze, Kurbel und LRS kommen in Summe auf rund 600 Erlös.
> ...
> Ich möchte das RC etwas im Richtung leichtes AM umbauen. Die Geometrie geht ja schon etwas in diese Richtung. Das war für mich auch ein wichtiger Punkt zur Auswahl des Bikes.



Bei dem Vorhaben, hätte ich mir überlegt ein Frameset (zB Spark 900 oder Genius) zu besorgen und damit dann selbst aufzubauen.
Die RC Bike's (XC) sind ja von der Geo etwas anders als ein AM/Trail Bike (Spark / Genius). Auch würde ich mir das mit den Laufrädern überlegen, ein zweiter Satz mit zB Bereifung für Schlechtwetter, kann man schon mal benötigen ...

Aus welchen Material ist dieser Schalgschutz?
Könnte mir auch gut vorstellen, diesen Abzuformen (Negativ) und dann mit 2-3 Lagen Carbon herzustellen ...


----------



## Stolle12 (11. November 2018)

boxy schrieb:


> Bei dem Vorhaben, hätte ich mir überlegt ein Frameset (zB Spark 900 oder Genius) zu besorgen und damit dann selbst aufzubauen.
> Die RC Bike's (XC) sind ja von der Geo etwas anders als ein AM/Trail Bike (Spark / Genius). Auch würde ich mir das mit den Laufrädern überlegen, ein zweiter Satz mit zB Bereifung für Schlechtwetter, kann man schon mal benötigen ...



Hatte auch erst Genius und Spark auf den Schirm. Das Genius ist mir aber nicht spritzig genug. Das Normale Spark bekommt man schlecht als Vollcarbonvariante.

Das Bike soll mein Canyon Spectral CF ersetzen. Das war mit recht fetten Reifen und 150/140 mm FW schon ein rechter Trecker. Machte natürlich bergab Laune!
Vor einigen Wochen traf ich die Entscheidung weniger RR und dafür wieder deutlich mehr MTB zu fahren. Grund war, dass mich beim RR fahren fast einer mit dem Auto frontal abgeräumt hat.
Nun will ich halt wieder ein MTB, welches sich nicht so „zäh“ fahren lässt.


----------



## decolocsta (11. November 2018)

Nur kurz nochmal zum Twin loc.
Fluffig bleibt es im traction Mode. Da geht nicht einen Hauch an Sensibilität verloren, aber die Effizienz steigt brutal bergauf.
Aber du hast dich entschieden und will dich nicht bekehren, wollte das nur nochmal kurz anmerken


----------



## Stolle12 (11. November 2018)

Habe die Fuhre mal zusammen gesteckt um mal eine Sitzprobe machen zu können.
Kommt soweit ganz gut und fühlt sich beim Draufsitzen sehr heimelig an
Die Gabel hat noch 120mm. Ich denke, werde das mal so probieren, obwohl ich schon den 110er Airshaft da habe. Der Sattel lässt sich weit genug vorn positionieren, dass das Knielot passt.
Da das Spark RC ein extrem tiefes Tretlager hat, könnte das mit der 120er Gabel m.E. sogar funktionieren.
Die Gabel wird noch mit Klarlack lackiert und bekommt weiße Decals. Wird wohl nur ein dezenter Scott Scheiftzug werden.

Aktuell mit wie abgebildet und mit vorderer Bremse addiert glatt 11 kg.
Gewichtspotential
Sattel -100
Kassette -100
Bremse -100
Steckachsen -70
FIT 4 Kartusche -100

Der Syncros Sattel schaut sehr bequem aus. Werde den mal testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (11. November 2018)

Vorne gehen sogar 130mm klar 
Mein Spark hat das ab Werk.

Fit bringt doch nur 70g.?
Wollte ich auch erst verbauen, aber die Grip Kartusche kann echt was!
Du könntest noch eine Kabolt Achse verbauen, die bringt auch nochmal 40g rum.


----------



## Luisfigo (11. November 2018)

Waren die Conti drauf ?
Gefällt mir gut  welche Rahmen Größe hast du ?​


----------



## decolocsta (11. November 2018)

Irgendwann hätte ich auch gerne einen Carbonrahmen, aber vorerst tut es auch der Alu Bomber 
Wäre glücklich wenn ich ne 12 vor dem Komma hätte, aber da fehlt noch ein Stück.


----------



## Stolle12 (11. November 2018)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Vorne gehen sogar 130mm klar
> Mein Spark hat das ab Werk.
> 
> Fit bringt doch nur 70g.?
> ...



Dachte, die Fit bringt 100. Hatte mal auf der Fox Seite die Fit und Grip Gablen mit Gewichtsangaben gecheckt....
Werde aber die Grip erstmal probieren. Die Fit kostet ja auch saftige 250...
Achsen habe ich doch schon in der Liste...
Hast du am RC ne 130er Gabel?



Luisfigo schrieb:


> Waren die Conti drauf ?
> Gefällt mir gut  welche Rahmen Größe hast du ?​



Danke!
Das ganze Geschiebe ist individuell zusammen gestellt. Die Contis habe ich montiert. Original waren die Maxxis Aspen drauf. Die sind gegen die Contis ganz schön schmalbrüstig.
Das ist ne L
Sattel OK ist auf 760
Vorbau 70
Lenker 740 mit 15 Rise


----------



## decolocsta (11. November 2018)

Stolle12 schrieb:


> Dachte, die Fit bringt 100. Hatte mal auf der Fox Seite die Fit und Grip Gablen mit Gewichtsangaben gecheckt....
> Werde aber die Grip erstmal probieren. Die Fit kostet ja auch saftige 250...
> Achsen habe ich doch schon in der Liste...
> Hast du am RC ne 130er Gabel?
> ...



Hab kein RC, aber imo sind alle Hauptrahmen gleich von der Geo.

Glaub am RC ist die Wippe etwas anders, weswegen der Federweg hier etwas kürzer ist bei
gleicher Einbaulänge.

Wenn wir jetzt davon ausgehen sollte beim RC das Tretlager minimal tiefer sein.

Also denke ich das du mit der 120mm Gabel in etwa bei der gleichen Geo rauskommst
wie ein 120mm(Heck) Spark mit einer 130mm Gabel an der Front.

Denke das sollte harmonisieren. Auf deinem Bild zumindest sieht das ganze sehr gut aus.


----------



## Stolle12 (11. November 2018)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Hab kein RC, aber imo sind alle Hauptrahmen gleich von der Geo.



Nee RC ist kürzer und hat steileren LW.

Habe mir dein Bike nachmal angeschaut. Der Rahmen schaut in der Farbe sehr schick aus!
Tuningmaßnahmen
LRS incl. Reifen ca. -550 - 700 (ich glaube mein Fat Albert in 27,5 am alten Rad hatte schon über 800g)
Kurbel gegen ne gebrauchte Next SL incl. Innenlager -230
Kassette -100
Ruck zuck biste ein kg los...


----------



## decolocsta (11. November 2018)

Kurbel und Kassette steht schon auf dem Programm.
Aber da bin ich grad mal 200g rum los.

Also will hinten Eagle X0 Kassette
und ne Eagle X0 Kurbel, bringt erstmal nicht die Welt.

Reifen müssen bleiben, will ne klare Abgrenzung zu meinem CC Rad, das Spark soll schon eine Trail Maschine bleiben für
jeden Einsatz, LRS steht noch auf der Liste, hier hole ich sicher noch einiges raus.


----------



## Luisfigo (11. November 2018)

decolocsta schrieb:


> LRS steht noch auf der Liste,



Schöne Newmen drauf  oder ?


----------



## decolocsta (11. November 2018)

Aber hallo!


----------



## ghostmuc (12. November 2018)

Da hier ja doch etliche von ihren Umbauten berichten, was haltet ihr von einem eigenen "Biete/Suche" Thread speziell für Scott Bikes ?
Ermöglicht zusätzlich zum Bikemarkt das man einfach mal stöbern kann ob man was brauchen kann was wer anders übrig hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mogg (12. November 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Mit neuen LR wirst du schon ein ganz schönes Stück Richtung 10 kg kommen



Habe da bislang folgende in der engere Auswahl: 
https://radsporttechnik-mueller.de/de/laufradsatz-29-newmen-evolution-sp-cx-ray-1390g-neu

Taugen die etwas? Sind preislich ziemlich attraktiv, und das Gewicht ist auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## mogg (12. November 2018)

Stolle12 schrieb:


> Das rechnet sich natürlich nicht! Ist aber Hobby und ich rauche nicht und saufe nicht....






> Habe in meinen Leben noch nie einen Lockout am MTB benutzt (fahre aber auch keine Rennen)
> Kassette und Bremse haben auch noch Gewichtspotential.


Wie den Anderen hier auch schon geschrieben, finde ich den Lockout am Spark genial. Ich nutze das Teil tatsächlich andauernd, auch ohne Rennen zu fahren. Beim Klettern wird je nach untergrund komplett gesperrt, ebenso wie auf geteerte Strassen. Und ansonsten ist quasi immer Traktionsmodus drin, es sei den es geht bergab. Ich möchte das nie mehr missen.


----------



## Stolle12 (12. November 2018)

mogg schrieb:


> Habe da bislang folgende in der engere Auswahl:
> https://radsporttechnik-mueller.de/de/laufradsatz-29-newmen-evolution-sp-cx-ray-1390g-neu
> 
> Taugen die etwas? Sind preislich ziemlich attraktiv, und das Gewicht ist auch nicht verkehrt.



hier habe ich meine her - ist günstiger 
https://www.slowbuild.eu/mtb-29/1400-gr-newmen-x-a-25/
Habe hinten CX Ray/CX Sprint gewählt


----------



## Luisfigo (12. November 2018)

Stolle12 schrieb:


> hier habe ich meine her - ist günstiger



Habe von den Jungs nur Gutes gehört 
 Da werde ich auch im Frühjahr zuschlagen


----------



## mogg (12. November 2018)

Stolle12 schrieb:


> hier habe ich meine her - ist günstiger
> https://www.slowbuild.eu/mtb-29/1400-gr-newmen-x-a-25/
> Habe hinten CX Ray/CX Sprint gewählt



Oha, das ist in der Tat um einiges günstiger. Gut das ich mal nachgefragt habe


----------



## ghostmuc (14. November 2018)

So unterschiedlich sind die Präferenzen.
Ich stand vor der Wahl, Orbea Oiz oder wieder ein Spark. Letztendlich war das geniale Twinlock eines der Hauptargumente das es wieder ein Spark wurde


----------



## Luisfigo (14. November 2018)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Orbea Oiz oder wieder ein Spark.


 
Beim wir war es ähnlich fast wäre es ein Alma geworden  dann bekam ich den Tipp ein Spark zu testen


----------



## Stolle12 (14. November 2018)

boxy schrieb:


> Bei dem Vorhaben, hätte ich mir überlegt ein Frameset (zB Spark 900 oder Genius) zu besorgen und damit dann selbst aufzubauen.
> Die RC Bike's (XC) sind ja von der Geo etwas anders als ein AM/Trail Bike (Spark / Genius). Auch würde ich mir das mit den Laufrädern überlegen, ein zweiter Satz mit zB Bereifung für Schlechtwetter, kann man schon mal benötigen ...
> 
> Aus welchen Material ist dieser Schalgschutz?
> Könnte mir auch gut vorstellen, diesen Abzuformen (Negativ) und dann mit 2-3 Lagen Carbon herzustellen ...



Sorry - habe ganz übersehen, dass du nach den Schlagschutz gefragt hast...

Trau es mir kaum zu schreiben - das ist ganz profaner 2 mm Gummi. Ein Rest von der Matte mit der ich meine Werkbank bezogen habe. Einfach mit doppelseitigen Klebeband angeklebt.

Wenn du welche auch Carbon herstellen würdest, bestelle ich schon mal einen.


----------



## decolocsta (14. November 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 795164
> 
> Beim wir war es ähnlich fast wäre es ein Alma geworden  dann bekam ich den Tipp ein Spark zu testen




Verdammt ist das Teil schön, ich wäre schwach geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boxy (15. November 2018)

Stolle12 schrieb:


> Wenn du welche auch Carbon herstellen würdest, bestelle ich schon mal einen.



Mal schauen wann mein neuer Frame kommt, das ich den unteren Bereich abgeformt bekomme ...


----------



## Powermaniaxx (15. November 2018)

Hat jemand den Sattel Syncos XR1.0 verbaut? Ich überlege mir gerade, meinen XR1.5 durch einen in Wide zu ersetzen. Mein Sitzknochenabstand ist 12.5cm und fahre nur mit Castellipolster, denke Wide sollte man vielleicht versuchen, da mir ab 30 km die Sitzknochen leicht schmerzen. Fahre viel Straße, Schotter und Waldwege, sitze zu 95%. Lohnt sich der Aufpreis zum XR1.0 und ist es etwas härter?


----------



## Luisfigo (16. November 2018)

Powermaniaxx schrieb:


> Hat jemand den Sattel Syncos XR1.0 verbaut?



Ich habe den Syncros XR1.5 / Titanium rails 

Und bin zufrieden  das Thema Sattel ist immer ein sehr schwieriges Projekt


----------



## Powermaniaxx (16. November 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Ich habe den Syncros XR1.5 / Titanium rails
> 
> Und bin zufrieden  das Thema Sattel ist immer ein sehr schwieriges Projekt



Ich finde den Sattel an sich nicht schlecht, nur denke ich, dass mir der xr1.5  zu schmal ist. Kann man nur probieren würde ich meinen


----------



## ghostmuc (17. November 2018)

Über den Wolken....


----------



## Stolle12 (18. November 2018)

Konnte doch nicht wiederstehen und habe die Fox 34 Peformance SC mit ner Fit 4 Kartusche getunt.  Gleichzeitig FW auf 110 mm getravelt und schwarz glänzend lackiert. Gewicht ungekürzt 1630g! So kommt sie gekürzt und mit Kabolt Achse nur 100g schwerer als die serienmässige  32er SC mit Schnellspannachse. Es kommen noch weisse SCOTT Schriftzüge drauf....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stolle12 (24. November 2018)

uups


 

 

So, habe den Bock fertig
Änderungen zur Serie:
- LRS mit Newmen Naben und Felgen 25 mm individuell mit CX Ray aufgebaut
- Reifen Conti MK 3 2.3 tubeless
- Kurbel RF Next SL
- Gabel Fox 34 SC auf 110 mm getravelt und Fit statt Grip Kartusche, glänzend schwarz lackiert
- Lenker Ritchey 15 / 740 mm
- Kind Shock Lev CI Carbon Stütze mit 150 mm
- Grip Shift
- Bremse Level Ultimate - Scheiben Magura Storm SL2 180/180
- X01 Kassette / Kette
- Sattel wird noch durch einen Syncros XR 1.0 SL ersetzt
- Vorbau 70 mm (möchte ich noch polieren und glänzend eloxieren lassen)
- Twin Lock entfernt 
Kiste wiegt wie abgebildet 10.650 g

Also im Prinzip ist mal wieder kein Stein auf den anderen geblieben....
Teile habe ich teilweise gebraucht gekauft.

Ziel war, ein stabiles aber leichtes 29“ Bike mit dem Schwerpunkt Tour/Trail aufzubauen.
Ich denke, dafür ist das Spark RC eine top Basis. Ausgesucht habe ich es aufgrund der Geometrie und der in den Testberichten gelobten Steifigkeit.
Gefahren bin ich es noch nicht - habe gerade den Rotz...


----------



## Luisfigo (24. November 2018)

Stolle12 schrieb:


> Gefahren bin ich es noch nicht -



Top  
Du kannst dich schon auf die erste Tour freuen  das Spark macht Mega Laune  wo hast du jetzt die Felgen gekauft


----------



## decolocsta (24. November 2018)

Super !!!

Gefällt mir brutal gut bis auf das fehlende Twinloc


----------



## Stolle12 (24. November 2018)

Danke Euch!
Freu mich auch schon auf die erste Fahrt. Mal sehen wie ich mit der Tretlagerhöhe zurecht komme. Ne Option wäre noch, eine Offset Buchse für hinten zu basteln, um die Kiste ein paar mm hoch zu bekommen. Dann könnte man vorn auch auf 120 mm gehen. Mal gucken .....

LRS ist von hier
https://www.slowbuild.eu/mtb-29/1400-gr-newmen-x-a-25/


----------



## Popeye34 (25. November 2018)

Stolle12 schrieb:


> Danke Euch!
> Freu mich auch schon auf die erste Fahrt. Mal sehen wie ich mit der Tretlagerhöhe zurecht komme. Ne Option wäre noch, eine Offset Buchse für hinten zu basteln, um die Kiste ein paar mm hoch zu bekommen. Dann könnte man vorn auch auf 120 mm gehen. Mal gucken .....
> 
> LRS ist von hier
> https://www.slowbuild.eu/mtb-29/1400-gr-newmen-x-a-25/





TOLL, -wie Du immer mit so viel Herzblut, Planung, Geschick und einem "kleinen" Hang zur Perfektion vorgehst. Das finde ich einfach klasse!
Das neue Scott ist mal wieder ein Beweis dafür , sehr schöne Arbeit Raini!

PS: wann kommt der Sattel weg


----------



## Stolle12 (25. November 2018)

Popeye34 schrieb:


> PS: wann kommt der Sattel weg



Der „neue“ Sattel war kleinangezeigt und sollte diese Woche eintreffen. 
Ist das gleiche Modell wie auf dem Foto nur ohne rot und in leicht. Mal sehn wie sich der so macht. Vor reinen Draufsitzen ohne Polster ist der Syncros -für mich- deutlich angenehmer als der SLR....


----------



## boxy (25. November 2018)

Stolle12 schrieb:


> Änderungen zur Serie:
> - LRS mit Newmen Naben und Felgen 25 mm individuell mit CX Ray aufgebaut



Sieht gut aus das Bike 

Was wiegt der der Radsatz? 
So was als Schlechtwetter Laufradsatz wäre zu überlegen ...


----------



## Stolle12 (25. November 2018)

boxy schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus das Bike
> 
> Was wiegt der der Radsatz?
> So was als Schlechtwetter Laufradsatz wäre zu überlegen ...



Danke!

Der LRS wiegt mit Newmen Naben und Tubelessband knapp 1400 g. 

Für Schlechtwetter wäre ggf. über die Variante mit DT 350 Naben nachzudenken....


----------



## ghostmuc (25. November 2018)

schöner Umbau und geile Optik 
Nur das mit dem Twinlock kann ich immer noch nicht verstehen


----------



## Popeye34 (25. November 2018)

Stolle12 schrieb:


> -für mich- deutlich angenehmer als der SLR....



Das ist wichtig, die SLR-Breite mag mir schon lange nicht mehr passen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boxy (25. November 2018)

Würde


Stolle12 schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Der LRS wiegt mit Newmen Naben und Tubelessband knapp 1400 g.
> 
> Für Schlechtwetter wäre ggf. über die Variante mit DT 350 Naben nachzudenken....



Würde eh die DT Naben nehmen, Gewicht ist zwar bisschen höher aber da ich sonst auch die 240s überall habe, ist es wegen tauschen einfacher. Muss man weniger die Bremse justieren ...

Eh da es dann ggf. über 2 Bikes (neues Winterprojekt steht an) getauscht werden kann!

Muss aber sagen, der Preis ist sau heiß ...


----------



## imfluss (25. November 2018)

Geiler Aufbau. Was spricht dagegen, die Gabel mit 120 mm laufen zu lassen ?


----------



## Stolle12 (25. November 2018)

imfluss schrieb:


> Geiler Aufbau. Was spricht dagegen, die Gabel mit 120 mm laufen zu lassen ?



Da gibt es einige Punkte.
Dem niedrigen Spark Tretlager würden grundsätzlich ein paar mm mehr Höhe ja nicht schaden.
Aber wenn die Fuhre vorn immer höher kommt, verkürzt sich der Reach immer weiter und der Sitzwinkel wird flacher - was die Sache mit dem eh schon extrem abgeknickten Sitzrohr auch nicht besser macht.
Wenn die Gabel noch länger werden sollte, müsste der Hintern -m.E.- mit Hilfe einer Offsetbuchse etwas hoch. 
Hier ist aber wieder das Problem, dass man unten -wg. Trunnion- nix machen kann. Oben hat das Spark ein 10 mm Befestigungsbolzen. Da ist in der Dämpferbuchse wenig Platz für Exzentrik...


----------



## imfluss (25. November 2018)

Angleset würde bei den meisten aufgeführten Punkten greifen. Ist natürlich Geschmacksache und sicher auch so sehr stimmig.


----------



## Stolle12 (25. November 2018)

imfluss schrieb:


> Angleset würde bei den meisten aufgeführten Punkten greifen. Ist natürlich Geschmacksache und sicher auch so sehr stimmig.



Stimmt, aber das kann man beim aktuellen Spark nicht montieren, da die Steuersatzlager direkt auf den Carbon aufliegen - d.h, es werden keine extra Lagerschalen eingepresst.

Ich werde es erst mal so fahren. Habe ja vorn schon mal 10 mm mehr als Serie...


----------



## mogg (26. November 2018)

Stolle12 schrieb:


> So, habe den Bock fertig


Schöner Aufbau, da ist ja fast nichts mehr original geblieben.



> - LRS mit Newmen Naben und Felgen 25 mm individuell mit CX Ray aufgebaut


Da bin ich mal gespannt auf Deine Erfahrungen.

Ich hab mir den Laufradsatz auch ins Auge gefasst, und werde mir die nächstes Jahr zur Saisonauftakt zulegen. Dann auch gleich mit eine X01 Kassette, und baue mir den Original Laufradsatz dann mit andere Reifen auf. Dann habe ich einen Satz fürs normale off-road fahren, und einen Satz zum Pendeln.



> - Kurbel RF Next SL


Kann man sowas universell austauschen, oder braucht es da auch andere Lager usw.?



> Kiste wiegt wie abgebildet 10.650 g


Das ist ja mal einen guten Wert!


----------



## Stolle12 (26. November 2018)

mogg schrieb:


> Kann man sowas universell austauschen, oder braucht es da auch andere Lager usw.



Du benötigst schon ein passendes RF Innenlager. Das verbaute hat auch nur 24 mm. Die Next SL hat ne 30er Welle.


----------



## Luisfigo (27. November 2018)

Wir Waren heute bei 2 Grad aber gefühlt-10 Grad  2 Stunden unterwegs  danach schnell an den warm Ofen und auftauen war angesagt 
 Das Stoll ist natürlich eine absolute Waffe da kommt man nicht ran


----------



## ghostmuc (27. November 2018)

Auch wenn´s Spark is, auf Feldwegen is ein hardtail allgemein noch was anderes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teppichmesser (28. November 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 799864 Wir Waren heute bei 2 Grad aber gefühlt-10 Grad  2 Stunden unterwegs  danach schnell an den warm Ofen und auftauen war angesagt
> Das Stoll ist natürlich eine absolute Waffe da kommt man nicht ran
> Anhang anzeigen 799864


Das Stoll R1 ist Top!
Muss ich sagen auch wenn es hier eine "Scott Seite" ist, aber in meinen Kaufüberlegungen spielt das R1 ne große Rolle
Ich fahr ja selbst ein Scott Scale - der eine oder andere hats vielleicht schon in anderen Rubriken gesehen.
So wie auf dem Foto 5,85kg



mehr zum Rad bzw. Teileliste hier
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/29er-starrbikes-galerie.680737/page-40


----------



## ghostmuc (28. November 2018)

Teppichmesser schrieb:


> Das Stoll R1 ist Top!
> Muss ich sagen auch wenn es hier eine "Scott Seite" ist, aber in meinen Kaufüberlegungen spielt das R1 ne große Rolle
> Ich fahr ja selbst ein Scott Scale - der eine oder andere hats vielleicht schon in anderen Rubriken gesehen.
> So wie auf dem Foto 5,85kg
> ...



coole Sache. Aber was fährst du so, mit Starrgabel ?


----------



## Luisfigo (28. November 2018)

Teppichmesser schrieb:


> So wie auf dem Foto 5,85kg


Das blaue von meinem Kumpel liegt bei 8 +- kg


----------



## Teppichmesser (28. November 2018)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> coole Sache. Aber was fährst du so, mit Starrgabel ?


z.B. sowas wie das hier -


 

und vieles was andere mit Federgabel oder Fully fahren.
Bin auch schon Marathons damit gefahren - klar muss man "bewusster" fahren als mit Federgabel.
Es schult meiner Meinung nach die Linienwahl und die Fahrtechnik.
Habe aber auch noch andere Bikes.

Ich dreh die Frage mal um:
Mit blockierter Federgabel kann man doch auch noch fahren- oder?
Wobei eine Starrgabel, finde ICH deutlich besser zu fahren ist als eine blockierte Federgabel.
Schon auf Grund der Masse und ist sie ja auch dafür konstruiert.
Ich hätte vor der ersten Erfahrung mit Starrgabel auch nicht gedacht, wie gut es sich doch fahren lässt.
Fahre seit Jahren Bikes ohne Federung - schon zu 26er Zeiten.


----------



## Teppichmesser (28. November 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Das blaue von meinem Kumpel liegt bei 8 +- kg


mit Federgabel bin ich bei 6,7-6,8kg


----------



## ghostmuc (28. November 2018)

Sollte ja keine Kritik sein, nur Interesse.
Wobei ich sagen muss, einige der Marathonrennen die ich gefahren bin wären mit Starrgabel echt kein Problem gewesen.
Aber das Twinlock ist ja eines meiner Hauptgründe fürs Spark. Und so ein komplett starres Fahrwerk is bergauf schon was feines


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostmuc (28. November 2018)

Sollte ja keine Kritik sein, nur Interesse.
Wobei ich sagen muss, einige der Marathonrennen die ich gefahren bin wären mit Starrgabel echt kein Problem gewesen.
Aber das Twinlock ist ja eines meiner Hauptgründe fürs Spark. Und so ein komplett starres Fahrwerk is bergauf schon was feines


----------



## Teppichmesser (28. November 2018)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Sollte ja keine Kritik sein, nur Interesse.
> Wobei ich sagen muss, einige der Marathonrennen die ich gefahren bin wären mit Starrgabel echt kein Problem gewesen.
> Aber das Twinlock ist ja eines meiner Hauptgründe fürs Spark. Und so ein komplett starres Fahrwerk is bergauf schon was feines


Hatte es nicht als Kritik aufgefasst.
Finds nur "merkwürdig" das man Rigid Fahrer immer fragt was sie fahren - es wird aber kein Fully Fahrer gefragt ob er auch wirklich ein Fully braucht für das was er fährt.
Jeder wird wohl(hoffentlich) das Bike fahren das für ihn das geeigneste zu sein scheint.


----------



## ghostmuc (28. November 2018)

Teppichmesser schrieb:


> Hatte es nicht als Kritik aufgefasst.
> Finds nur "merkwürdig" das man Rigid Fahrer immer fragt was sie fahren - es wird aber kein Fully Fahrer gefragt ob er auch wirklich ein Fully braucht für das was er fährt.
> Jeder wird wohl(hoffentlich) das Bike fahren das für ihn das geeigneste zu sein scheint.



Du bist der erste den ich frag 
Und zweiteres hoffe ich auch, ich für meinen Teil tu es


----------



## mogg (28. November 2018)

Teppichmesser schrieb:


> Hatte es nicht als Kritik aufgefasst.
> Finds nur "merkwürdig" das man Rigid Fahrer immer fragt was sie fahren - es wird aber kein Fully Fahrer gefragt ob er auch wirklich ein Fully braucht für das was er fährt.



Das stimmt wohl. Wie oft ich leute auf „Super-Enduros“ begegne die dann fast ausschliesslich Waldautobahnen abrollen...


----------



## Luisfigo (28. November 2018)

Teppichmesser schrieb:


> eder wird wohl(hoffentlich) das Bike fahren das für ihn das geeigneste zu sein


Ja Klaro
Ich bin nur der Meinung das ein fully mehr Fehler verzeiht


----------



## ghostmuc (4. Dezember 2018)

falls wer ne Sram Level TLM braucht, hab mein Bike mit ner XTR Race upgegradet


----------



## Luisfigo (4. Dezember 2018)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Bike mit ner XTR Race upgegradet



Und was sagst du? Lohnt sich der Umbau?


----------



## ghostmuc (4. Dezember 2018)

Gefahren bin ichs noch ned. Morgen erst hinten entlüften und warten bis des Pisswetter vorbei is. Aber so vom "Griffgefühl" vorne auf jeden Fall


----------



## Stolle12 (4. Dezember 2018)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Gefahren bin ichs noch ned. Morgen erst hinten entlüften und warten bis des Pisswetter vorbei is. Aber so vom "Griffgefühl" vorne auf jeden Fall



Machst du mal bitte ein Foto von der Situation hinten bzgl. Platz an der Sitzstrebe?
Und bitte Info zum Scheibendurchmesser.

Besten Dank!


----------



## ghostmuc (5. Dezember 2018)

Testfahrt ging heute nur ne kleine Runde im Hof. Aber fühlt sich wesentlich besser an als Sram.
Platz is genug hinten. Wenn der Sattel im Langloch ganz aussen ist steht der Sattel gerade so an.
Scheiben hab ich vorne und hinten 160er Xtr Freeza.
Die hatte ich vorher schon drauf weil ich viel in den Bergen fahr und die 160er Freeza mehr abkann als die schwindlige Sram mit 180mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stolle12 (5. Dezember 2018)

Vielen Dank!
Sieht in der Tat geräumig aus. Ich habe ne Level Ultimate mit eine 180 er Scheibe montiert, da liegt der Bremssattel an der Sitzstrebe an. Er kann nicht 100% mittig ausgerichtet werden.


----------



## ghostmuc (5. Dezember 2018)

Die ganzen oder meisten einteiligen Sattel wie Magura gehen ja nicht.
Aber stimmt, der Sram is ja auch breiter. Aber hätte jetzt auch nicht an ne 180er hinten gedacht.
Mit 180er meinte ich vorhin die  vordere Scheibe


----------



## ghostmuc (7. Dezember 2018)

Heiligs Blechle, is des ein Unterschied


----------



## mikeorbreak (16. Dezember 2018)

Super Verhältnisse momentan!


----------



## Luisfigo (16. Dezember 2018)

mikeorbreak schrieb:


> Super Verhältnisse momentan!



Sehr geil  wo ist das ?


----------



## mikeorbreak (16. Dezember 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Sehr geil  wo ist das ?


Südliches Waldviertel, Österreich


----------



## AdvChris (20. Dezember 2018)

Moin zusammen,

habe heute mein 2019er Spark 930 in XL voll zusammengesteckt. Leider war mir beim Einstellen des Twin Loc an der gabele in Malheur passiert, weshalb die Gabel erstmal keinen Lockout hat. Probegefahren bin ich noch nicht, nur probegerollt. Macht so weit einen guten Eindruck. Optisch finde ich es hammer geil! Einzig dass das Oberrohr beim großen Rahmen nicht mit den Sattelstreben fluchtet ist etwas unschön, aber es lässt sich damit leben. Beim Alu Modell finde ich geht XL aus diesem Grund gar nicht (da ist das Oberrohr fast horizontal).


----------



## Luisfigo (20. Dezember 2018)

AdvChris schrieb:


> habe heute mein 2019er Spark 930 in XL voll zusammengesteckt


 Herzlichen Glückwunsch  
Vorzeitiges Weihnachtsgeschenk


----------



## AdvChris (20. Dezember 2018)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch
> Vorzeitiges Weihnachtsgeschenk



Hehe, allerdings 
Bin schon gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen auf das Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mogg (21. Dezember 2018)

Sehr schicker Hobel, Glückwunsch Die Farbe gefällt mir (insbesondere in der Ansicht von vorne, zweites Foto) sehr gut. Die orangene Akzente passen sehr gut.


----------



## AdvChris (21. Dezember 2018)

mogg schrieb:


> Sehr schicker Hobel, Glückwunsch Die Farbe gefällt mir (insbesondere in der Ansicht von vorne, zweites Foto) sehr gut. Die orangene Akzente passen sehr gut.



Danke  
Die Akzente sieht tatsächlich alle strahlend rot. Sieht auf den Bildern häufig etwas mehr orange aus. 
Auf Bildern bei natürlichem Licht kommt es ggfs besser raus. Werde nachliefern. Meiner Meinung nach die einzig richtige gute Farbkombi der 2019er Spark Modelle.


----------



## mogg (21. Dezember 2018)

Mir gefielen die Farben vom letzten Jahr insgesamt auch besser. Wobei ich das Orangene Spark Team auch klasse finde, mag aber an meine holländischen Wurzeln liegen


----------



## Welshfarmer (26. Dezember 2018)

Mein Spark 710 (mit 29er raeder) heute. 






As war ein bisschen schlammig!


----------



## Stephan1098 (27. Dezember 2018)

Ab jetzt mit X01 statt GX Kurbel...
und Lichterkette. 

Mehr auf Instagram: stephan1098s


----------



## Stolle12 (27. Dezember 2018)

Hier mal einige Fotos von den ersten Ausfahrten mit dem neuen Spark.
Bisher bin ich damit knapp 300 km gefahren.
Das Rad fährt super. Vor allem bergauf ist es zum Canyon Spectral ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.
Aktuell experimentiere ich noch mit Vorbaulängen und der Abstimmung der Gabel.
Der Hinterbau arbeitet sensibel und wippt so gut wie nicht - so soll es sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (27. Dezember 2018)

Schöne Bilder 

Bergauf hat mich das Spark auch sehr Positiv überrascht


----------



## SparkyJJ (2. Januar 2019)

Scott Spark 910 L 29" Modell 2017
- Diverse Titanschrauben ( Teilweise Eigenbau )
- Eigenbau Steckachsen
- Easton Haven Carbonlenker
- Newman Vorbau
- Bremse vorne 203 MM
- XTR SPD Pedale
das wars vorerst , bin Super Zufrieden damit ,
Der Laufradsatz zum Prügeln ist ein Mavic XA Lite 25mm Innenweite mit Maxxis Highroller ( Gewicht mit Pedal 12,85KG)
Der für die Feierabenrunde der Serienmäßige ( auf den Bildern ) (Gewicht mit Pedale 12 KG)
Griffe Lenker Experimentiere ich noch herum , noch nichts 100% tiges gefunden .....
Laufleistung liegt bei ca 2000 KM
Gruß JJ 
Kleines Winter Upgrade : Gewicht Minus 17 Gramm am Satteladapter vorne


----------



## moggale (18. Januar 2019)

Welshfarmer schrieb:


> Mein Spark 710 (mit 29er raeder) heute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie hast du die 29er in den Rahmen bekommen? Hab das selbe geplant...


----------



## Welshfarmer (19. Januar 2019)

Einfach ein Satz 29" raeder mit 2.3 Nobby NIcs drauf!

Passt super. Hab ich von Anfang so geplant weil im 650+ fand ich es sass zu tief. Hundertmal pedal schlag auf steinen usw...


----------



## moggale (19. Januar 2019)

Ach, du hattest Plusreifen, hatte ich nicht bedacht!


----------



## Welshfarmer (19. Januar 2019)

Ja. 2018 Spark 710 kommt mit 27.5 x 2.8 Maxxis Rekons. Sind vielleicht maximal 1.5 cm schmaler als die Nobby Nics


----------



## EmJay (22. Januar 2019)

Mein Scale RC Worldcup - 8,6kg ohne extreme Grammfeilscherei...


----------



## Shore (24. Januar 2019)

Welshfarmer schrieb:


> Einfach ein Satz 29" raeder mit 2.3 Nobby NIcs drauf!
> 
> Passt super. Hab ich von Anfang so geplant weil im 650+ fand ich es sass zu tief. Hundertmal pedal schlag auf steinen usw...



Hi, 
ich hatte das auch mal überlegt für mein 710. Das mit dem Aufsetzten kommt mir bekannt vorn.
Wie fährt es denn sich so mit den 29ern ? Agilität etc. ?  Danke


----------



## Welshfarmer (24. Januar 2019)

Faehrt echt gut. Aber zum grossten teil nutze ich ihn fuer XC rennen. Ich habe ein Liteville 301 fuer mehr technische trails.


----------



## Shore (25. Januar 2019)

ok. Danke Dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franticz (29. Januar 2019)

jetzt mit Reverb und neuem Lenker


----------



## detlefs (19. Februar 2019)

dann mach ich auch mal mit, Foto ist vom Herbst, bisher ca. 1.500km und a paar HM


----------



## AdvChris (8. März 2019)

Einfach ein geiles Bike. Super agil und wenig. Abziehen an kleinsten Kanten macht echt Spaß damit. Nur wie ich an das Fette Unterrohr eine Pumpe dran kriegen soll weiß ich noch nicht so ganz


----------



## ghostmuc (8. März 2019)

AdvChris schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 835325
> 
> Einfach ein geiles Bike. Super agil und wenig. Abziehen an kleinsten Kanten macht echt Spaß damit. Nur wie ich an das Fette Unterrohr eine Pumpe dran kriegen soll weiß ich noch nicht so ganz



Mit dem Topeak Pumpenhalter. Hab ne Kartusche dran, ist aber eigentlich für die Pumpe


----------



## bart3 (9. März 2019)

So, nachdem ich nie wieder einen Servicefall mit nem Versender klaren möchte hier nun mein neues Schätzchen

Basis ist das 19er Spark RC 900 Team in L.

Gabel 110 34sc
Xtr 12
Slowbuild Carbonwheels mit 28mm innen

10,5 mit xt Pedale. Reicht mir so....


----------



## mogg (9. März 2019)

Schönes Rad! Das Oranje ist natürlich knaller! 
Hast Du mehr Details zu den Slowbuild Wheels? Gewicht, Kosten, Zufriedenheit?

Anbei noch mal mein Hobel nach heutigen Ausflug im Matsch


----------



## bart3 (9. März 2019)

Gewicht 1298 inkl Felgenband (tubeless)
Sehr zufrieden, schnell geliefert.

Im Grunde ist es der https://www.slowbuild.eu/mtb-29/1180-gr-smci25/

Nur eben mit der 28er Felge 

Ich hab nen Aufbau mit aerolite und 240s..

Preis ist zu erfragen. War bei mir n Spezialding...




mogg schrieb:


> Schönes Rad! Das Oranje ist natürlich knaller!
> Hast Du mehr Details zu den Slowbuild Wheels? Gewicht, Kosten, Zufriedenheit?
> 
> Anbei noch mal mein Hobel nach heutigen Ausflug im Matsch


----------



## mogg (9. März 2019)

bart3 schrieb:


> Gewicht 1298 inkl Felgenband (tubeless)
> Sehr zufrieden, schnell geliefert.
> 
> Im Grunde ist es der https://www.slowbuild.eu/mtb-29/1180-gr-smci25/
> ...



Cool, danke. Gab es ein spezieller Grund für 28 innenbreite anstelle 25?
Wie fahren sich die Schwalbes?

Ansonsten: schöner Aufbau, gefällt mir richtig gut!


----------



## bart3 (9. März 2019)

mogg schrieb:


> Cool, danke. Gab es ein spezieller Grund für 28 innenbreite anstelle 25?
> Wie fahren sich die Schwalbes?
> 
> Ansonsten: schöner Aufbau, gefällt mir richtig gut!



Ich mag breite Felgen einfach lieber.
Finde die Reifen super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (9. März 2019)

bart3 schrieb:


> Gabel 110 34sc
> Xtr 12
> Slowbuild Carbonwheels mit 28mm innen
> 
> 10,5 mit xt Pedale. Reicht mir so....



Sehr cool

Im April werde ich mir auch die SMC29i25 (25mm Innenweite) Finish: udmatt gönnen
Und erwarte dadurch die 10 kg zu unterbieten


----------



## boxy (10. März 2019)

So stelle mal mein neues Bike was am Freitag dazu kam auch vor (ist zwar kein MTB aber trotzdem ein Scott )
Ist aber eigentlich für die schnelle Runde am Abend bzw. im Winter für die Rolle und Zwift 

Scott ADDICT Gravel 30 ...

 

und das MTB Projekt 2019 wartet noch auf paar Teile (wie Schaltung und Bremse) ...


----------



## Luisfigo (10. März 2019)

boxy schrieb:


> Scott ADDICT Gravel 30 ...



Gefällt mir  
Was sagst du zu dieser Lackierung ?


----------



## boxy (11. März 2019)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 836322
> 
> Gefällt mir
> Was sagst du zu dieser Lackierung ?


l

Hat irgendwie etwas 
Wobei ich mich ehrlich mit dem Gelb etwas schwer tue und es irgendwie nicht meine Wunschfarbe wäre, aber trotzdem hat was  oder ist es ein Gold Farbton?
Mann fällt auf


----------



## mogg (11. März 2019)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 836322
> Was sagst du zu dieser Lackierung ?



Hammer!


----------



## bart3 (12. März 2019)

bart3 schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich nie wieder einen Servicefall mit nem Versender klaren möchte hier nun mein neues Schätzchen
> 
> Basis ist das 19er Spark RC 900 Team in L.
> 
> ...




Hi, 

ich verkaufe das Bike nun kurzentschlossen wieder. Bitte keine Diskussion warum.

Es ist mit GX Eagle, Sid, Syncros Silverton 1 Carbonlaufradsatz, Dropper Post und XT Disc für 3700€ abzugeben.

Der Laufradsatz kostet alleine schon 1500€

VG

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1237203-scott-spark-rc-900-team-carbon-carbonlaufradsatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mogg (19. März 2019)

Heute kam meine neue Sattelstütze


----------



## Alex-123 (19. März 2019)

Dann will ich auch mal 
Mein erstes Scott, bin mal gespannt wie es sich macht...


----------



## Luisfigo (19. März 2019)

Alex-123 schrieb:


> will ich auch mal
> Mein erstes Scott, bin mal gespannt wie es sich macht...



Gefällt mir sehr gut  wieso hast du dich für Schwalbe entschieden


----------



## Luisfigo (19. März 2019)

mogg schrieb:


> Heute kam meine neue Sattelstütze[/QUOTE
> Welchen Vorteil hat die zu der anderen?


----------



## mogg (19. März 2019)

Sie ist deutlich leichter...


----------



## Alex-123 (19. März 2019)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Gefällt mir sehr gut  wieso hast du dich für Schwalbe entschieden



Fahre schon seit längerem Schwalbe und komme gut damit zurecht. Das Gewicht 
(um die 550g selber gewogen) und der Preis von 28€ waren einfach top


----------



## Roedler (24. März 2019)

Spark RC 900 World Cup 
Größe L 
Reifen, Sattel und der klägliche Sram Trigger (wenn nötig auch das Schaltwerk) werden noch getauscht....


----------



## AdvChris (24. März 2019)

Geiles Teil!


----------



## mogg (25. März 2019)

Roedler schrieb:


> Spark RC 900 World Cup
> Größe L
> Reifen, Sattel und der klägliche Sram Trigger (wenn nötig auch das Schaltwerk) werden noch getauscht....



Sehr schön, meiner kommt hoffentlich auch diese Woche 
Sind bei Dir die Rekon Race montiert? Wie fahren die sich, und auf welche Reifen wechselst Du?
Was stört Dich an dem Trigger?


----------



## ghostmuc (25. März 2019)

mogg schrieb:


> Sehr schön, meiner kommt hoffentlich auch diese Woche
> Sind bei Dir die Rekon Race montiert? Wie fahren die sich, und auf welche Reifen wechselst Du?
> Was stört Dich an dem Trigger?



Bin zwar ned er sondern ich,aber fahr den Rekon Race TR ohne Exo am Hinterrad. So Marathonmäsig und auf trockenen Boden find ich den ziemlich bis sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mogg (25. März 2019)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Bin zwar ned er sondern ich,aber fahr den Rekon Race TR ohne Exo am Hinterrad. So Marathonmäsig und auf trockenen Boden find ich den ziemlich bis sehr gut



Wie ist denn so der Vergleich zum Aspen?


----------



## ghostmuc (25. März 2019)

mogg schrieb:


> Wie ist denn so der Vergleich zum Aspen?



Vom Rollwidestand her find ich den Aspen minimal besser, find aber das der seitlich eher ausbricht wenn der Boden rutschig ist.
Falls du Aspen ausprobieren willst, hab welche gebraucht in 2.1 und 2.2 hier,aber ohne EXO, nur TR


----------



## Roedler (25. März 2019)

mogg schrieb:


> Sehr schön, meiner kommt hoffentlich auch diese Woche
> Sind bei Dir die Rekon Race montiert? Wie fahren die sich, und auf welche Reifen wechselst Du?
> Was stört Dich an dem Trigger?


Ja, da sind die Race EXO 2,35 montiert. Ich habe für vorn den Conti CrossKing Sport 2,3 und für hinten den CrossKing Protection 2,2.
Ich fahr in den Bergen, oft steinig und schlammig.. da beißt der CrossKing besser und rollt dabei nicht so viel schlechter....
Der Trigger von Sram hat die Funktion mit dem Zeigefinger nicht und dazu finde ich die unterschiedlichen Winkel der Daumenauflage für runter- und raufschalten nicht ergonomisch.


----------



## mogg (26. März 2019)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Falls du Aspen ausprobieren willst, hab welche gebraucht in 2.1 und 2.2 hier,aber ohne EXO, nur TR



Aspens habe ich derzeit. Finde die soweit echt gut, nur bei Nässe sind sie schwächer. Daher hätte mir der Vergleich interessiert.


----------



## mogg (27. März 2019)

Heute eingetroffen


----------



## mogg (27. März 2019)

Die müssen aber wohl gekürzt werden...


----------



## Roedler (27. März 2019)

Ja, nach oben durchziehen und kürzen, sind bei meinem deutlich anliegender...

Ein sher schönes Bike hast du da!


----------



## mogg (27. März 2019)

Danke, bin auch zufrieden. Leitungen werden die Tage in Ruhe gekürzt, so kann das jedenfalls nicht bleiben. 

Hab such gesehen dass schon eine leere Leitung für ein absenkbare Sattelstütze verlegt wurde. War das bei Dir auch so?


----------



## Roedler (28. März 2019)

Ja, hab ich für den Moment aber ausgebaut...kommt aber mit der Divine wieder rein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mogg (31. März 2019)

Heute endlich die erste Ausfahrt mitm neuen Spark. Unterschiede zum Team Modell doch deutlich spürbarer als erwartet. 

Die Rekon Race Reifen hatte ich anfangs wohl etwas zu hart aufgepumpt, die waren mit 1.6 Bar viel zu hart und rollten nicht schön. Nachdem etwas Luft raus war, lief es gleich viel besser. 

Die RS Sid scheint auch spürbar härter wie die Fox im alten Radel.

Kassette hatte zu Beginn ein wenig geknackst unter Belastung, hat dann aber nach zirka 30km aufgehört.

Fährt sich insgesamt top das Rad!


----------



## evil_rider (4. April 2019)

2011er FR 30 mit 650B, XTR zeugs, alles titanschrauben usw.... und stütze bleibt, solange es nix gibt das weniger als nen pfund wiegt bei 200mm verstellbereich   14.2kg leicht


----------



## Scott-Chameleon (8. April 2019)

Wollte euch mein neues Spark nicht vorenthalten:










Scott Spark N1NO Frameset mit Eagle AXS und DT Swiss Laufräder


----------



## boxy (8. April 2019)

Scott-Chameleon schrieb:


> Wollte euch mein neues Spark nicht vorenthalten:
> Scott Spark N1NO Frameset mit Eagle AXS und DT Swiss Laufräder



Ist das der Garminhalter am Lenker?
Wie bist an diesen gekommen (ist ja nicht dbaei?) Preis?


----------



## Scott-Chameleon (8. April 2019)

@boxy , ich habe an meinem Scale den Fraser Lenker nachgerüstet, da war ein Halter dabei


----------



## boxy (8. April 2019)

Scott-Chameleon schrieb:


> @boxy , ich habe an meinem Scale den Fraser Lenker nachgerüstet, da war ein Halter dabei



Irgendwie blöde das er beim Framset nicht dabei ist  und nachbestellen als Ersatzteil bei meinem Händler dauert wieder Monate ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex-123 (8. April 2019)

boxy schrieb:


> Irgendwie blöde das er beim Framset nicht dabei ist  und nachbestellen als Ersatzteil bei meinem Händler dauert wieder Monate ...



https://www.bike-components.de/de/Syncros/XR-Computer-Mount-p60824/

Laut Scott Support gibt es nur diesen zum kaufen. Den vom Lenkerset wird es nicht einzeln geben  
Ich denke aber das sich die beiden unterscheiden....


----------



## mogg (8. April 2019)

Alex-123 schrieb:


> Ich denke aber das sich die beiden unterscheiden....



Das tun sie... Der XR Mount ist aus Alu, und geht eher von der Neigung nach oben. Der Fraser Mount ist aus Kunststoff, und passt sich von der Neigung am Lenker an.

Ein XR Mount hab ich hier noch liegen falls sich jemand dafür interessieren sollte...


----------



## boxy (8. April 2019)

Alex-123 schrieb:


> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Syncros/XR-Computer-Mount-p60824/
> 
> Laut Scott Support gibt es nur diesen zum kaufen. Den vom Lenkerset wird es nicht einzeln geben
> Ich denke aber das sich die beiden unterscheiden....



Jup unterscheiden sich. 
Den gezeigten war bei meinem Premium dabei und ist gerade bzw. leicht nach oben abgehoben, der vom IL Fraiser ist leicht nach unten gebogen!



mogg schrieb:


> Der Fraser Mount ist aus Kunststoff, und passt sich von der Neigung am Lenker an.



Könntest du paar (oder viele) scharfe Fotos machen damit man den ggf. in 3D umwandeln kann und dann per 3D Druck drucken kann .

Wenn dann müsste man den als Ersatzteil bei Scott bekommen können. Dauert halt nur ewig!
Mal Scott wegen Nummer anschreiben und der Unmut Luft geben 

Denke eimal das der bei Stürzen evtl. auch mal kaput gehen kann


----------



## mogg (8. April 2019)

Haha, ich weiss nicht ob meine Handykamera reicht für solche Fotos. 

Ich glaube übrigens auch nicht dass der Kunststoffhalter sehr langlebig sein wird. Von daher wäre es eine Zumutung wenn man bei Scott dafür keinen Ersatz kriegen könnte. Schon alleine aus Garantiegründe wird Scott sicherlich Ersatz liefern können müssen...?


----------



## Alex-123 (8. April 2019)

bezogen auf Ihre Anfrage können wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass die Garmin Halterung des Syncros Fraser IC-SL Lenkers nicht als Ersatzteil erhältlich ist.


Daher muss beim normalen Fraser Lenker der SYNCROS XR-Mount verwendet werden.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr SCOTT Sports Team


Das war die offizielle Antwort von Scott...


----------



## mogg (8. April 2019)

Das ist aber doof...wieso wurde bei meinem Spark dann der Halter mitgeliefert, und was ist wenn der mal kaputt geht?
Müsste ich dann den XR Halter nehmen, der eben nicht optimal mehr zum Lenker passt?
Das ergibt keinen Sinn...


----------



## Alex-123 (8. April 2019)

Ergibt auch keinen Sinn!
Die Halterung ist nur beim N1NO Frameset nicht dabei. Warum auch immer


----------



## boxy (8. April 2019)

Habe gerade mal mich bei Scott etwas beschwert und auf diesen Umstand hingewiesen 
Mal schauen was raus kommt ...  
Auch ist die Form nicht ganz gleich vom XR Halter und vom iC SL Halter (auch die Spacer sind nicht die selben).

@mogg , wenn du sehr viele Bilder machst (rund herrum und oben / unten und so) dann sollte das schon reichen.
Alternative wäre den Halter auf Milimeterpapier auf den Kopierer zu legen und zu "kopieren"
Wir müssten diesen dann nur noch Modelieren lassen (da finde ich schon jemanden) und schon haben wir nen 3D Modell


----------



## boxy (10. April 2019)

Also Scott meint, man könne ja den XR Halter nachrüsten der wäre das selbe!

@mogg , könntest Du evtl. ein Bild mit beiden Halter machen damit die den Unterschied sehen 
Würde das denen dann nochmals schocken und fragen wie es beim Sturz ausschaut dann ...

Denke wir werden wohl mal einen in 3D Modellieren lassen, wenn ich mal detailliertere Bilder sehe


----------



## mogg (10. April 2019)

Ich kann gerne noch mal ein Foto machen. Hier mal eine seitliche Aufnahme aus dem Netz: 
https://dfp2hfrf3mn0u.cloudfront.net/250/2505610001B_1452871_png_zoom_1.jpg

Da sieht man dass die Aufnahme für das Garmin etwas höher liegt. Beim Fraser Mount, folgt der Halter die Form des Lenkers, und steht dann eben nicht nach oben ab. Das sind zwei völlig unterschiedliche Halter. Aber schön dass die Scott Mitarbeiter so gut informiert sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex-123 (10. April 2019)

Die glauben da wirklich selber dran 
So hab ich es auch erlebt....

Zwecks 3D hätte ich dann auch Interesse....


----------



## Roedler (10. April 2019)

Ich habe mir den XR gekauft, da mein Garmin nicht in den mitgelieferten Plastikhalter passt. 
Der wirkt zudem doch recht billig....


----------



## ghostmuc (10. April 2019)

das alle so auf den Halter abgehen. Fand die Position furchtbar, viel zu nah und aus dem dem Sichtfeld. Und sturzgefährdet.
Aber geht bei mir eh ned, hab des EDC Tool drin


----------



## mogg (10. April 2019)

Das Problem was warscheinlich Viele haben, ist das es beim Fraser Lenker, bedingt durch der Form, schwer ist eine normale Halterung zu montieren. Da passt die dazugehörige Halterung einfach gut. Für mich ist die Position jedenfalls optimal. Optisch passt es auch hervorragend, aber das ist natürlich Geschmackssache.

Beim XR Vorbau, müsste man zum XR Mount zurückgreifen wenn man denn will. Der sitzt aber m.E. in der Tat nicht optimal. Ich hatte das Teil auf meinem vorherigen Spark, und dann relativ schnell wieder abmontiert. Bei dem XR Vorbau + normale Lenker kann man ja aber ganz normale Garmin Halterung oder irgendwelche sonstige Halter montieren.


----------



## ghostmuc (10. April 2019)

achja, der Fraser, stimmt ja


----------



## boxy (12. April 2019)

mogg schrieb:


> Das Problem was warscheinlich Viele haben, ist das es beim Fraser Lenker, bedingt durch der Form, schwer ist eine normale Halterung zu montieren. Da passt die dazugehörige Halterung einfach gut.



Könntest Du vom Halter montiert am Bike noch ein Bild posten?
würde gerne nochmals bei Scott meinen Unmut kund tun ...


----------



## mogg (12. April 2019)

Klar doch


----------



## flowwy (17. April 2019)

Den Fraser Garmin Halter als Ersatzteil gibt es schon ist nur nicht verfügbar lt. Scott Germany.


----------



## boxy (22. April 2019)

Das wissen die wohl selbst nicht!

Antwort von Scott auf meine Anfrage:
"Zu Ihrer Frage mit dem  Halter für den IC SL haben wir Rücksprache mit unserem Service gehalten, dieser hat uns mitgeteilt, dass der "XR Coumputer Mount" mit der Artikelnummer 250561 zu Ihrem Lenker passt. Dieser ist für die Händler sofort bestellbar. "

Aber egal, ich bin wohl nun versorgt, dank einem freundlichen Kolegen hier "on" Board


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (29. April 2019)

Anhang anzeigen 856749


----------



## mogg (2. Mai 2019)

Habe die ersten 600+ kilometer mit dem neuen Spark RC hinter mir. Ich bin bislang ziemlich begeistert. Das Rad fährt sich top.
Einzige Änderung bislang ist der nachgerüstete Fox Transfer Sattelstütze.

In Planung sind derzeit nur ein paar Kleinigkeiten, wie Esi Griffe und eventuell andere Reifen. Bin immer noch unentschlossen ob mir die Rekons gefallen oder nicht. Auf trockene und schottrige Anstiege haben die mMn etwas zu wenig Biss und ist es schwer den Kraft richtig auf dem Trail zu übertragen ohne dass das Hinterrad durchdreht. 

Ansonsten müssen am Cockpit ein paar Leitungen noch etwas gekürzt werden, damit ich einzelne Leitungen besser bündeln kann, und das ganze nicht so wild ausschaut. Gabelschaft werde ich ggf. auch noch um 1-2 Spacer kürzen wollen.


----------



## CHRI5T (14. Mai 2019)

Gruß an meine Lieblingsgruppe hier <3

Frage: Hat einer von euch einen alten Katalog oder Hinweis, in dem ich die Geo für das Scott MC und RC ab 2003 finde?


----------



## Powermaniaxx (14. Mai 2019)

https://www.scott-sports.com/de/de/support/manuals

Nur ab 2004


----------



## CHRI5T (14. Mai 2019)

Powermaniaxx schrieb:


> https://www.scott-sports.com/de/de/support/manuals
> 
> Nur ab 2004


Danke - das ist mir nur zu allgemein.
Ich suche vor allem Details zur Rahmenhöhe cc


----------



## Powermaniaxx (14. Mai 2019)

Ja, die gibt es für die jüngeren Baujahre. Hab für mein Scale aus 2007 auch eine Weile gesucht.

https://s3.amazonaws.com/assets.scott-sports.com/manuals/Tech_Info_03.xls

Da müssten eigentlich deine Infos drinnenstehen, aber Link geht anscheinend nicht mehr. 

Vielleicht mal den Support fragen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barlettal (20. Mai 2019)

Mein neues Rad! 
Scott Genius 920 2018


----------



## Lenka K. (20. Mai 2019)

Dann möchte ich auch mal:





Genius 700 Tuned 2018, S, 27,5+ (2,8), 12,4 kg.


----------



## mogg (20. Mai 2019)

Schön die Genius Bikes. Würd ich mir in Zukunft vielleicht auch noch mal als "zweit-Bike" zulegen wollen.


----------



## GuidoM (23. Mai 2019)

Mein Genius steht gerade im Verkauf. Hält mich aber nicht ab, es hier nochmal zu posten 
War eine schöne Zeit


----------



## tomasi-o (23. Mai 2019)

Kellerfund. Nachdem ich die ca. 30 Jahre alte Dreckkruste abgewaschen habe, ist ein wahres Juwel zum Vorschein gekommen


----------



## Mac1611 (25. Mai 2019)

Hallo Leute, ich bin ganz neu hier und brauch mal euren Rat,
ich habe mir ein Scott G Zero Strike Carbon gekauft.Es müsste einiges dran gemacht werden damit es so ist wie ich es mir vorstelle. Sagen wir mal ich müsste da ca noch 1500€ reinstecken. der Rahmen ist gut 17 jähre alt und mit 26 zoll doch recht klein für meine Grösse von 1,87 m.
oder ich kaufe mir ein Haibike Sduro Fullseven LT 7.0 (E-Bike) mit 27,5 zoll
was würdet ihr mir raten oder was würdet ihr tun??????


----------



## GuidoM (26. Mai 2019)

Scott ist zu klein für dich. Außerdem von der Technik und Geometrie veraltert.
Es ist schwer ein altes Rad mit einem eBike zu vergleichen, aber ich denke, du wirst im Inneren sowieso zum eBike tendieren. Daher nimm es.


----------



## boxy (27. Mai 2019)

GuidoM schrieb:


> Scott ist zu klein für dich. Außerdem von der Technik und Geometrie veraltert.
> Es ist schwer ein altes Rad mit einem eBike zu vergleichen, aber ich denke, du wirst im Inneren sowieso zum eBike tendieren. Daher nimm es.




Na ja, so pauschal kannst da keine Antwort geben, oder kennst du die Anforderung des TE?
 Ich kann da nix heraus lesen und somit würde mir da ne Empfehlung schwer fallen.
Von der Größe des Bikes, kann ich ebenfalls nichts lesen. Aber vermutlich wird es in Richtung E-MTB gehen …

 Nur weil das MTB 26 Zoll hat, muss es doch nicht zu kleine sein (könnte ja L oder XL Frame haben)? Oder?
Mein erstes MTB (Stevens F9 Team) ist auch 26“ Größe „M“ (wie mein Spark RC-WC, Premium oder das ADDICT) aber mir trotzdem auch heute nicht zu klein. Klar, andere Geometrie, aber z.B. beim Stadtrad fast egal.

Mit 26“ fahren ja noch viele rum und daher kommt es auf die Anforderung an was man damit machen will.
Evtl. würde es reichen das Bike auf Vorderman(n) zu bringen ohne 1500.- zu investieren!
Oder wie kommt der TE auf diesen Preis, bzw. was muss alles gemacht werden damit es so wird wie er es sich vorstellt?

Frage nur, warum hat er es überhaupt gekauft?


----------



## mogg (27. Mai 2019)

Mac1611 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, ich bin ganz neu hier und brauch mal euren Rat,
> ich habe mir ein Scott G Zero Strike Carbon gekauft.Es müsste einiges dran gemacht werden damit es so ist wie ich es mir vorstelle. Sagen wir mal ich müsste da ca noch 1500€ reinstecken. der Rahmen ist gut 17 jähre alt und mit 26 zoll doch recht klein für meine Grösse von 1,87 m.
> oder ich kaufe mir ein Haibike Sduro Fullseven LT 7.0 (E-Bike) mit 27,5 zoll
> was würdet ihr mir raten oder was würdet ihr tun??????



Hallo und willkommen bei den "Verrückten" 

Wie boxy schon schrieb, ist es schwer Dir an Hand der gelieferten Infos einen Rat zu geben.
Ich würde erstens keine 1500€ in ein 17 Jahre altes Bike investieren wollen. Was möchtest Du denn da alles ändern? Für 1500€ bekommst Du sicherlich auch schon ein gescheites Hardtail.
Zweitens: ein Vergleich zwischen Dein Scott und das Haibike SDuro ist kaum gegeben.

Zuerst wäre zu klären welche Anforderungen Du an ein Bike hast, was möchstest Du fahren? 
Tour/XC/Enduro/Downhill etc. Fully oder Hardtail. E-bike oder normal. Es gibt hunderte Alternativen zum SDuro, warum kommt ausgerechnet dieses Bike im Frage?


----------



## Bobo7x (27. Mai 2019)

Hi, dann erlaube ich mir mal mein kleines hier auch zu posten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostmuc (27. Mai 2019)

Gestern vor dem ersten Marathon des Jahres.
Und ne kleine Baselei. Da die Kettenführung bei ovalen Blättern ja nicht 100% abdeckt hatte ich schon zwei Kettenabwürfe die unschöne Spuren hinterlassen haben.
Hab mir daher selbst ein kleines Schutzblech gedengelt. Perfekt dafür geeignet sind die Firmenschilder die an den mobilen Bauzäunen dran sind. Sehr dünnes Alublech das man mit ner normalen Schere schneiden kann und mit den Fingern perfekt in Form bringen kann. Dann einfach mit doppelseitigen Montageband hinkleben. Da die Schilder gerne mal runterfallen  kostet es nix und is ne feine Lösung


----------



## Mac1611 (27. Mai 2019)

mogg schrieb:


> Hallo und willkommen bei den "Verrückten"
> 
> Wie boxy schon schrieb, ist es schwer Dir an Hand der gelieferten Infos einen Rat zu geben.
> Ich würde erstens keine 1500€ in ein 17 Jahre altes Bike investieren wollen. Was möchtest Du denn da alles ändern? Für 1500€ bekommst Du sicherlich auch schon ein gescheites Hardtail.
> ...





hey, 

ich habe mir dieses Scott gekauft weil ich es früher schonmal hatte, das ist allerdings 10 jähre her und es war damals das mit nem Alu Rahmen.
ich habe dieses in den Kleinanzeigen gefunden und musste es unbedingt haben , auch wegen dem Carbon rahmen. laut anzeige sollte es im top zustand sein. das ist es aber leider nicht. die Gabel und der Dämpfer müssen unbedingt erneuert werden. ich möchte gerne Scheibenbremsen fahren. daher müssen die kompletten Laufräder erneuert werden und daher habe ich einfach mal ne Schätzung von 1500 € angegeben. zwischendurch bin ich mal in den Genuss gekommen dieses Haibike zu fahren und war von Anfang an überwältigt! es muss nicht unbedingt dieses Haibike sein , aber so gefällt es mir schon ganz gut. ich fahre gerne ein wenig Downhill und Bretter einfach nur gern durch den Wald und wer sich in Berlin Köpenick auskennt der weiss das hinter köpenick eine menge Wald liegt! danke für eure Meinungen


----------



## mogg (28. Mai 2019)

Ich persönlich würde niemals soviel in altes Rad investieren. Wenn dann höchstens aus nostalgischen Gründe, und auch nur um es in Originalzustand zu erhalten. Zum aktiven Fahren ist das m.E. verschwendetes Geld.

Dass sich das Haibike (welches SDuro war es denn) super fährt im Vergleich zu das 17 Jahre alte Scott dürfte eigentlich nicht überraschen. Ich schätze jedes moderne MTB von halbwegs vernünftiger Hersteller, egal ob mit oder ohne E-antrieb, dürfte da gut abschneiden.

Ich kenne mich in Berlin nicht aus, aber für's normale "durch dem Wald brettern" reicht ein normales Hardtail. Was "ein wenig Downhill" in Deine Optik bedeutet, können wir hier auch nicht einschätzen. Auch da reicht eventuell schon ein Hardtail...

Unterm Strich habe ich zum SDuro keine Meinung, wenn es für Dich passt, dann ist das super. 
Wenn Du eine ausführliche Kaufberatung suchst, dann bist Du hier im speziellen Scott Forum falsch aufgehoben. Für eine vernünftige Beratungs müsstest Du dann wohl auch ein bisschen mehr Hintergründe liefern.


----------



## Mocca599 (29. Mai 2019)

Mein Scott Genius 900 Tuned 



Vordere Bremsleitung wird noch wenig gekürzt und die Kurbel entlackt.


----------



## sepp0 (29. Mai 2019)

Mein 2012 Scott Scale 20, aber mit aktuellen Teilen. In 26 Zoll.


----------



## boxy (30. Mai 2019)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Hab mir daher selbst ein kleines Schutzblech gedengelt. Perfekt dafür geeignet sind die Firmenschilder die an den mobilen Bauzäunen dran sind. Sehr dünnes Alublech das man mit ner normalen Schere schneiden kann und mit den Fingern perfekt in Form bringen kann. Dann einfach mit doppelseitigen Montageband hinkleben. Da die Schilder gerne mal runterfallen  kostet es nix und is ne feine Lösung



Wie wäre es mit dem "Blech" ner Cola oder Fanta Dose


----------



## ghostmuc (30. Mai 2019)

boxy schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit dem "Blech" ner Cola oder Fanta Dose



Das flext aber mehr und lässt sich schwerer so fein in Form bringen


----------



## Racertom (3. Juni 2019)

Dann zeig ich auch mein neues XL


----------



## spiky76 (10. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
nachdem ich nun nach und nach alle Umbaumaßnahmen an meinem 2018er Scott Spark 940 XL abgeschlossen habe, möchte ich es hier gerne vorstellen.









Folgende Änderungen habe ich vorgenommen:
    ⁃    Längerer Vorbau Syncros FL2.0 90mm nach Bikefitting
    ⁃    Crankbrothers Iodine 3 Lenker mit 30mm Rise
    ⁃    Sqlab 711 Tech&Trail Griffe
    ⁃    Syncros Vorbauhalterung für Garmin Edge
    ⁃    Shimano XT BR-M8020 4 Kolbenbremse mit SM-RT64 Stahlbremsscheiben, 203mm vorn, 180mm hinten
    ⁃    Custommade Laufradsatz von Laufrad-Tuning aus Köln - DT Swiss 350 Naben mit 54T Freilauf und Easton ARC 27 Felgen
    ⁃    Nobby Nic Evolution Addix Speedgrip 29x2,35 vorn und hinten
    ⁃    PRO Turnix Sattel
    ⁃    Funn Mamba One Side Click Pedale
    ⁃    Flaschenhalter Syncros Tailor 1.0 Right
    -    Syncros Trail Fender

Jetzt ist es eigentlich, wie ich es haben möchte - aber es fällt einem ja immer noch etwas ein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oefenonly (14. Juni 2019)

Guten Abend! Hab mal den Look meines Genius mit Skinwall aufgefrischt. Ich feier den für mich gelungenen Kontrast und die aufgeräumten Bowdenzüge.


----------



## Powermaniaxx (18. Juni 2019)

Weiß noch immer nicht so recht was ich tunen sollte, hab lediglich beim Sattel von Syncros XR1.0 auf ERGON SM Pro Men gewechselt, eindeutig besser für den Hintern. Zwei passende neue Trinkflaschen wären vielleicht mal was und paar bessere Griffe, nur da muss ich erstmal noch fündig werden.


----------



## mogg (21. Juni 2019)

Powermaniaxx schrieb:


> Weiß noch immer nicht so recht was ich tunen sollte



Schickes Bike.
„Sollen“ tust Du in Sachen Tuning gar nichts wenn es so für Dich passt   Potential ist aber, zumindest Gewichtststechnisch, reichlich vorhanden (Laufräder!)


----------



## panter40 (20. August 2019)

Hallo in die Runde 

Bin am überlegen ob ich mein Genius 750 mit 29" reifen aufrüste, weiß allerdings nicht ob ich dabei bleiben würde. Deshalb würde ich es erst einmal mit einer preiswerten Variante probieren wollen. Auf was muss ich achten?
Geht mir im Gelände etwas " verloren"?


----------



## ghostmuc (21. August 2019)

was meinst du mit "etwas verloren" ?
Ich hab früher auch gedacht das mir nie ein 29er ins Haus kommen würde. Seitdem ich dann ein 29er Spark Probe gefahren hab und meins jetzt auch eins is will ich nix anderes mehr. Mein vorriges Spark war auch ein 27,5er

Je nachdem was du für Reifen willst, ich hab paar gebrauchte günstig abzugeben die schon noch was an Profil drauf haben, bzw fast neue die ich getestet hab und mir nicht gefallen


----------



## ghostmuc (21. August 2019)

panter40 schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde
> 
> Bin am überlegen ob ich mein Genius 750 mit 29" reifen aufrüste, weiß allerdings nicht ob ich dabei bleiben würde. Deshalb würde ich es erst einmal mit einer preiswerten Variante probieren wollen. Auf was muss ich achten?
> Geht mir im Gelände etwas " verloren"?



was meinst du mit "etwas verloren" ?
Ich hab früher auch gedacht das mir nie ein 29er ins Haus kommen würde. Seitdem ich dann ein 29er Spark Probe gefahren hab und meins jetzt auch eins is will ich nix anderes mehr. Mein vorriges Spark war auch ein 27,5er

Je nachdem was du für Reifen willst, ich hab paar gebrauchte günstig abzugeben die schon noch was an Profil drauf haben, bzw fast neue die ich getestet hab und mir nicht gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## panter40 (21. August 2019)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> was meinst du mit "etwas verloren" ?
> Ich hab früher auch gedacht das mir nie ein 29er ins Haus kommen würde. Seitdem ich dann ein 29er Spark Probe gefahren hab und meins jetzt auch eins is will ich nix anderes mehr. Mein vorriges Spark war auch ein 27,5er
> 
> Je nachdem was du für Reifen willst, ich hab paar gebrauchte günstig abzugeben die schon noch was an Profil drauf haben, bzw fast neue die ich getestet hab und mir nicht gefallen


dachte bei "verloren" an Wendigkeit oder ähnliches, man liest ja immer wieder, dass die 29er nicht so wendig, verspielt usw. wären
hast du Reifen oder komplette Laufräder?


----------



## SparkyJJ (21. August 2019)

ein 26" oder auch 27,5" ist schon agiler und weniger aber du hast trotzdem mehr Vorteile beim 29"


----------



## ghostmuc (21. August 2019)

Hab Reifen, genaue Liste kann ich dir Morgen schicken.

Evtl auch ein Hinterrad, ein Dt swiss x1700
Des müsste ich mir überlegen


----------



## Powermaniaxx (21. August 2019)

Also für mich ist ein 29er wie gefühlt 1 Etage höher sitzen    Es sind vielleicht nur wenige Zentimeter, wenn überhaupt, aber das Gefühl bleibt.


----------



## SparkyJJ (21. August 2019)

Kommt auf die Körpergröße an , bin eher Sitzriese und 184 Kurz , Touren(bike) wie ich mein Fahrstil einordne und das Spark da bin ich rundum zufrieden damit , extremes Geläuf ist nicht so mein Ding ;-)


----------



## panter40 (21. August 2019)

ich fahre gerne flowtrails und ab und an auch mal kleine Downhills, aber meist über wurzeltrails
meine Ausflüge fangen so mit 15km an, gehen aber auch mal an die 50/60km Marke...
bin 183kurz  

@SparkyJJ
was sind die Vorteile?


----------



## hackl (22. August 2019)

Mocca599 schrieb:


> Mein Scott Genius 900 Tuned
> 
> 
> 
> Vordere Bremsleitung wird noch wenig gekürzt und die Kurbel entlackt.



Hallo Mocca

Darf man fragen was das für'n Lrs ist? Bzw wie schwer ist der? Wie zufrieden bist du den mit den nobbys? Hab da ja Gewissensbisse an meins nem nobby nic zu geben, aber den Hans Dampf (wunschcombi war immer marry/ Hans Dampf) gibt anscheinend nur mehr in weich für hinten...

Hab mir das tuned als Rahmenset gekauft und den Rest übernommen vom stumpjumper und jetzt gäbe noch ein paar wunschänderungen......

Fährt hier wer ein ransom mit 27.5? Würde gern mit max 2,4-2,5" reifen fahren, weiß aber nicht ob's nicht verloren aussieht im Hinterbau. Fährt wer so ne Kombi?


----------



## Mocca599 (22. August 2019)

hackl schrieb:


> Hallo Mocca
> 
> Darf man fragen was das für'n Lrs ist? Bzw wie schwer ist der? Wie zufrieden bist du den mit den nobbys? Hab da ja Gewissensbisse an meins nem nobby nic zu geben, aber den Hans Dampf (wunschcombi war immer marry/ Hans Dampf) gibt anscheinend nur mehr in weich für hinten...
> 
> ...


Hallo, den LRS ist gebaut von LightWolf. 
Duke CrazyJack SLS2 6ters, Sapin CX Ray/CX-Sprint, Sapin Polyax Alu, Carbon-Ti X-hub SP Boost xd 28L
Gewicht 1428g inkl. Felgenband
Den brauche ich mit den Nobbys für die schnelle Hausrunde und Allrounder Touren.
Fürs gröbere habe ich den Alu-LRS ab Werk mit 2.6er Maxxis DHF v+h
Bin mit beiden Kombis zufrieden, wohne auf 1000m.ü.m in den Alpen mit viel Hm. 
Den HansDampf fahre ich seit vielen Jahren auf dem E-MTB für die Feierabend Runde und den Winter durch.
Auch hier recht problemlos, beide NN wie auch HD sind für mich zurzeit ein guter Kompromiss, vielleicht nirgendwo Spitze aber in allen Bereichen gut. MM mit HD wollte ich erst auch, in 2.35 war mir der irgendwie zu schmal und nervös und in 2.6 zu Bockig, daher bin ich auf den DHF gegangen.
Das Bike wiegt im leichteren Setup 12.0 kg ohne Pedale. Passt


----------



## panter40 (23. August 2019)

Anbei mein Genius


----------



## hackl (25. August 2019)

Mocca599 schrieb:


> Hallo, den LRS ist gebaut von LightWolf.
> Duke CrazyJack SLS2 6ters, Sapin CX Ray/CX-Sprint, Sapin Polyax Alu, Carbon-Ti X-hub SP Boost xd 28L
> Gewicht 1428g inkl. Felgenband
> Den brauche ich mit den Nobbys für die schnelle Hausrunde und Allrounder Touren.
> ...



12 kg is ne ansage. Welchen einsatz haben die felgen? All mountain?
Hätte gern nen kompromiss zwischn tour/enduro. Der übertrieben harte einsatz bleibt bei mir aus. Den NN würd ich bei mir zuhause nicht vorne wollen (teils nasse wurzeln und da gabs schlechte erfahrung)
Würd gern mal nen 27,5 lrs testen um zu sehn vieviel agiler es wird auf kosten der laufruhe. 
Schade das so wenig 700er modelle im umlauf sind. Denn momentan isses das erste rad das mich an meine grenzen bringt anstatt umgekehrt


Edit: grad den lrs gegooglet. Sieht toll aus. Is der wirklich endurotauglich? Gewichtsbeschränkung von 100kg  wär auch ok. Was zahlt man für sowas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mocca599 (25. August 2019)

hackl schrieb:


> 12 kg is ne ansage. Welchen einsatz haben die felgen? All mountain?
> Hätte gern nen kompromiss zwischn tour/enduro. Der übertrieben harte einsatz bleibt bei mir aus. Den NN würd ich bei mir zuhause nicht vorne wollen (teils nasse wurzeln und da gabs schlechte erfahrung)
> Würd gern mal nen 27,5 lrs testen um zu sehn vieviel agiler es wird auf kosten der laufruhe.
> Schade das so wenig 700er modelle im umlauf sind. Denn momentan isses das erste rad das mich an meine grenzen bringt anstatt umgekehrt
> ...


Hätte noch nie etwas negatives zu Duke Felgen gelesen oder gehört. Auch eine kaputte Felge habe ich noch nie gesehen.
In meinem Umfeld geniesst die Firma seit Jahren einen ausgezeichneten Ruf.
Mein Preis wird dir nicht weiterhelfen, bin aus der Schweiz, sonst gerne per PN. Mach dir bei einem Laufradbauer ein Angebot.


----------



## hackl (27. August 2019)

Mocca599 schrieb:


> Hätte noch nie etwas negatives zu Duke Felgen gelesen oder gehört. Auch eine kaputte Felge habe ich noch nie gesehen.
> In meinem Umfeld geniesst die Firma seit Jahren einen ausgezeichneten Ruf.
> Mein Preis wird dir nicht weiterhelfen, bin aus der Schweiz, sonst gerne per PN. Mach dir bei einem Laufradbauer ein Angebot.



Wird wohl ein wintervorhaben 
Bis dahin weiß ich vlt auch ob 29 oder 27,5.
Aber der Duke mit dhr/rekon Bereifung in 2,4 wär schön ne nette kompromisslösung. Danke für den Tipp. Dann wär ich auch bei 12,xx kg


----------



## Timo_84 (2. September 2019)

Scott G-Zero Team (1998)





Scott Strike Team (ca. 2003)


----------



## FocusFlo (5. September 2019)

Hab heute aus der Not heraus (die Seitenwand des Rocket Ron hat aufgegeben) mal die Maxxis Ikon Skinwall die ich rumliegen hatte montiert. 
Welche Optik findet ihr besser?


----------



## Luisfigo (9. September 2019)

FocusFlo schrieb:


> montiert



optisch finde ich es besser mit Rocket Ron


----------



## Luisfigo (9. September 2019)

Habe mal die magura vyron  montiert


----------



## Luisfigo (9. September 2019)




----------



## Specialendu (9. September 2019)

Noch ganz jungfreulich das Bike. Wird übern Winter bissel getunt.


----------



## Warrior_rider (12. September 2019)

Hab kein Scott Bike mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenundjenny (13. September 2019)

(M)ein Neuerwerb für einen sportiven Neustart:


----------



## sepp0 (28. September 2019)

Mein erstes Bergrennen heute gefahren, unter besten vorraussetzungen


----------



## holzwurm71 (4. Oktober 2019)

seit kurzem auch nen Scotty im Stall... geiles Teil...


----------



## mogg (4. Oktober 2019)

holzwurm71 schrieb:


> seit kurzem auch nen Scotty im Stall... geiles Teil...



Sehr schick!


----------



## irgendwer84 (20. Oktober 2019)

Spark im Wald, fällt kaum auf im Herbst


----------



## Wüstenhund (27. Oktober 2019)

?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CL218 (23. Dezember 2019)

Meine „Weapon of choice“
Ransom 930

Wird noch andere Bremsen bekommen.
??


----------



## aristo111990 (9. Januar 2020)

Servus zusammen,
sorry für OT, aber ich denke das ist das richtige Thread für die Frage da hier Scott-Biker sind 
- fährt ihr mit den allen drei Modis (Descent/Trial/Lockout) oder eher mit 2 ?

Ich bin selber XC/Marathon Rider und überlege ob ein Spark RC 900 sinn macht oder reichten mir nur 2 Stufen am Dämper/Gabel von anderen Hersteller

Danke für Eure Rückmeldungen.


----------



## mogg (9. Januar 2020)

aristo111990 schrieb:


> - fährt ihr mit den allen drei Modis (Descent/Trial/Lockout) oder eher mit 2 ?
> 
> Ich bin selber XC/Marathon Rider und überlege ob ein Spark RC 900 sinn macht oder reichten mir nur 2 Stufen am Dämper/Gabel von anderen Hersteller



Ich fahre alle 3 Modi, wobei ich den kompletten Lockout am seltensten nutze. 
Wenn ich schätzen müsste, fahre ich höchstens 5-10% im kompletten Lockout, eben nur wenn ich auf wirklich flacher Strecke oder Asphalt unterwegs bin, was selten vorkommt. Ansonsten zu 60% im Trail-mode, und Descent eben nur in der Abfahrt.


----------



## ghostmuc (9. Januar 2020)

mogg schrieb:


> Ich fahre alle 3 Modi, wobei ich den kompletten Lockout am seltensten nutze.
> Wenn ich schätzen müsste, fahre ich höchstens 5-10% im kompletten Lockout, eben nur wenn ich auf wirklich flacher Strecke oder Asphalt unterwegs bin, was selten vorkommt. Ansonsten zu 60% im Trail-mode, und Descent eben nur in der Abfahrt.


Fast so bei mir. Lediglich lange bergauf Passagen fahre ich wenn der Untergrund gut ist komplett mit Lockout


----------



## aristo111990 (9. Januar 2020)

Hi,
danke Dir für eure Feedbacks.
Bei mir (30km nördlich von München) bin ich meistens auf Schotter und Waldautobahnen unterwegs.
Mit meinem Spec (2015 ohne Brain) muss ich Bergauf vorne auf Lock gehen (hinten reicht Trial am RockShox geradeso).

Im Trial Mode - sinkt das Bike um die 30mm hinten oder ist nur der Federweg auf 70mm begrenzt ? Was ist dann mit der Gabel? Wird die auch straffer ?


----------



## ghostmuc (9. Januar 2020)

aristo111990 schrieb:


> Hi,
> danke Dir für eure Feedbacks.
> Bei mir (30km nördlich von München) bin ich meistens auf Schotter und Waldautobahnen unterwegs.
> Mit meinem Spec (2015 ohne Brain) muss ich Bergauf vorne auf Lock gehen (hinten reicht Trial am RockShox geradeso).
> ...


Noch ein Münchner Sparky ?


----------



## irgendwer84 (9. Januar 2020)

Bei mir ist es etwas anders: Die Gabel meines (ehem. Team-) Rades hat keinen Traction Mode, somit kennt mein Twinlock nur Auf und Zu. Die Racer hats offensichtlich nicht sonderlich gestört, mich bisher auch ned (habs aber auch erst 2 Monate)


----------



## ghostmuc (9. Januar 2020)

Ja, "unsere" Gabel hat ja nur zwei Modi.
Hatte schon mal überlegt die andere Kartusche für 3 Modi einzubauen. Aber für überwiegenden Marathon Einsatz reichen die zwei eigentlich


----------



## mogg (9. Januar 2020)

aristo111990 schrieb:


> Im Trial Mode - sinkt das Bike um die 30mm hinten oder ist nur der Federweg auf 70mm begrenzt ? Was ist dann mit der Gabel? Wird die auch straffer ?



Nein, das Bike sinkt nicht, der Federweg wird, sowohl vorne als hinten, beschränkt. Ist also etwas straffer als im offenen Modus.
Das reicht in der Regel auch bestens zum Klettern. wie Ghostmuc habe ich den Lockout in Anstiegen nur dann drin, wenn der Untergrund es hergibt. Aber da kommt es für mich mehr auf den Traktionsmodus für den Dämpfer an als für die Gabel.

Gerade bei etwas technischere Anstiege, wo der offene Modus zu viel Kraft kostet, und der Lockout die Traktion nicht zu Gute kommt, finde ich den mittleren Modus oft sehr hilfreich. Bei der Gabel würde mir vermutlich 2 Modi reichen.


----------



## aristo111990 (9. Januar 2020)

Danke für Eure Rückmeldungen
Dann wäre der Trial Mode perfekt für meine Hometown Trials und genauso wie ich mir ihn vorgestellt habe ohne auf Lockout zugehen müssen.

Wippt das Bike stark im Open Mode ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mogg (9. Januar 2020)

In Open Mode wippt es nicht zu stark meiner Meinung nach. Klar, im Wiegetritt schon, aber sonst hält sich das in Grenzen.
In Traktionsmodus wippt es fast gar nicht.


----------



## ghostmuc (9. Januar 2020)

Ich geh sogar soweit das der TwinLock und die Modi für mich mit ausschlaggebend warenr mich wieder für ein Spark zu entscheiden. Finde ich sowas von genial.


----------



## Wüstenhund (9. Januar 2020)

aristo111990 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> sorry für OT, aber ich denke das ist das richtige Thread für die Frage da hier Scott-Biker sind
> - fährt ihr mit den allen drei Modis (Descent/Trial/Lockout) oder eher mit 2 ?
> 
> ...



Ich fahre regelmäßig alle 3 Modi. Allerdings ist mein Spark von 2018 und da hat die SID nur 2 Modi und den Charger. Ich fahre deshalb 3 Volumenspacer. Beim aktuellen Modell hat die SID RL3 am Spark eine spezielle Scott Kartusche mit drei Modi (wie die FIT3 von FOX). Prinzipiell ist der mittlere Modus für mich der universellste.


----------



## ghostmuc (9. Januar 2020)

Mein Spark vorgestern beim Daten sammeln ?


----------



## Wüstenhund (9. Januar 2020)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Ich geh sogar soweit das der TwinLock und die Modi für mich mit ausschlaggebend warenr mich wieder für ein Spark zu entscheiden. Finde ich sowas von genial.


das würde ich unterschreiben! Der mittlere Modus ist der Knaller. Ich hab ein wenig gebraucht, das Fahrwerk zu verstehen, aber wenn man die Einstellbarkeit mal kapiert hat, ist es unglaublich vielseitig


----------



## aristo111990 (9. Januar 2020)

Danke für eure Posten!  
Wie ist es mit der Größe ?
Ich bin 173cm /76 Schritthöhe und eher XC/Marathon/Rennen-orientiert, da passt M ganz gut, oder?
Welche Größe fährt ihr?


----------



## mogg (9. Januar 2020)

Könnte vielleicht noch knapp werden. Wenn du ordentlich Sattelüberhöhung haben möchtest, würde ich vielleicht mal S/M gegen einander vergleichen.

 Ich hab 175cm, Schrittlänge weiß ich grad nicht, aber M passt für mich gerade so ziemlich perfekt. Etwas kürzere Beine und S wäre vermutlich besser gewesen.


----------



## aristo111990 (9. Januar 2020)

Shit  :/
Laut Scott 173 trifft Ende S/ Mitte M, somit dachte ich M wäre perfekt. 
Hab leider nirgendwo in MUC ein Spark zum ausprobieren...

Mein  Sattelrohr ist auf 80% rausgezogen


----------



## Wüstenhund (9. Januar 2020)

aristo111990 schrieb:


> Shit  :/
> Laut Scott 173 trifft Ende S/ Mitte M, somit dachte ich M wäre perfekt.
> Hab leider nirgendwo in MUC ein Spark zum ausprobieren...
> 
> Mein  Sattelrohr ist auf 80% rausgezogen


Habe so ein ähnlich Thema mit dem Spark durch - nur in M versus L. Bei mit ist es ein L geworden und ich bin damit sehr happy. Das Spark ist eher auf langen Reach ausgerichtet, deshalb würde ich eher den großen Rahmen empfehlen - und wenn es hilft: Nino Schurter ist in etwa so groß wie Du und fährt auch M. ;-) 

Mein Thema habe ich damals hier diskutiert:https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/scott-scale-rc-groesse-m-oder-l.868457/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SparkyJJ (11. Januar 2020)

Der Federweg wird Reduziert im Vergleich zu Offenen Mode , Höhe ändert sich dabei nicht . 
Ich Nutze das System Selten  , bin Mittlerweile fast zu 100% im Offenen Mode Unterwegs , 
Reduzieren tue ich nur auf Straßen oder bergauf


----------



## boxy (11. Januar 2020)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Mein Spark vorgestern beim Daten sammeln ?Anhang anzeigen 962283



Was für Daten wurden gesammelt?
Bike Fitting oder Leistungsmessung?

Würdest du Sie empfehlen?


----------



## ghostmuc (11. Januar 2020)

boxy schrieb:


> Was für Daten wurden gesammelt?
> Bike Fitting oder Leistungsmessung?
> 
> Würdest du Sie empfehlen?



Leistungsdiagnose.
Kommt drauf an, wenn man etwas ernsthaft und ambitioniert trainieren will, dann ja


----------



## boxy (12. Januar 2020)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Leistungsdiagnose.
> Kommt drauf an, wenn man etwas ernsthaft und ambitioniert trainieren will, dann ja



Bin auf der suche nen einem guten Bike-Fitting und ebenfalls einmal Leistungsdiagnostik.
Ist halt immer schwer, zu entscheiden welchen man nimmt.


----------



## Wüstenhund (12. Januar 2020)

boxy schrieb:


> Bin auf der suche nen einem guten Bike-Fitting und ebenfalls einmal Leistungsdiagnostik.
> Ist halt immer schwer, zu entscheiden welchen man nimmt.


Kommt drauf an was du willst und woher du kommst. Hier in Köln gibt es Komsport und Staps. Beide sind mit allerhand Profis unterwegs. Das Radlabor und iq Athletik sollen noch ganz gut sein.

Jeder Laden hat halt auch so seine Methode. Solange man jetzt aber nicht A/B-Fahrer ist oder auf Platzierung fährt, glaube ich dass jeder Ansatz für Hobbyfahrer völlig ok ist. Wirklich umsetzen kann man die Ergebnisse der Leistungsdiagnostik sowieso nur mit einem Powermeter. 









						Willkommen bei HYCYS! Performance-Optimierung für Ausdauersportler
					

Wir erschaffen für Sie Erfolgsstrategien für Ihren Ausdauersport und begleiten Sie mit unserer Expertise und Erfahrung auf dem Weg zu Ihren sportlichen Zielen.




					staps-online.com
				











						Bikefittings • Leistungsdiagnostik • Trainingssteuerung » KOM*SPORT
					

Leistungsdiagnostik, orthop. Betreuung & Trainingssteuerung - für jedes Niveau und Ziel (Rennrad, MTB, Triathlon...) ▻JETZT INFORMIEREN!




					komsport.de
				











						Einfach besser trainieren
					

Leistungsdiagnostik, Trainingsplanung, Ernährungsberatung. Trainieren Sie besser, bewegen Sie sich gesund - mit den iQ athletik Experten aus Frankfurt




					www.iqathletik.de
				











						Radlabor | Freiburg - München - Frankfurt
					

Die Radsportexperten für Sitzposition, Bike Fitting, Fahrrad Größen Empfehlung, Leistungsdiagnostik und Training. Wir helfen Ihnen Ihre Ziele mit…




					www.radlabor.de


----------



## boxy (12. Januar 2020)

@Wüstenhund ,

danke Dir für die Aufzählungen. Ein paar davon sind mir bekannt und ich komme wie im Profil steht aus Rottweil / BaWü.
Köln ist daher gerade mal nicht so meine Ecke ? aber das wäre egal, da ich auch paar Kilometer fahren würde!
Eigentlich etwas verwunderlich das es da nicht mal ne Übersicht gibt wo einer Ansässig ist  welcher entsprechendes Angebot hat.

Kollege war im Radlabor Freiburg und war nicht wirklich 100% zufrieden.
Way to Win, war bisher durch Recherchen mein Favorit, nur habe ich bisher auch keinen persönlich kennengelernt welcher aus Erfahrung hat berichten können. Gerade wenn man auch auf Zwift trainiert, sollte man halt schon seine Zonen genauer kennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostmuc (12. Januar 2020)

boxy schrieb:


> @Wüstenhund ,
> 
> danke Dir für die Aufzählungen. Ein paar davon sind mir bekannt und ich komme wie im Profil steht aus Rottweil / BaWü.
> Köln ist daher gerade mal nicht so meine Ecke ? aber das wäre egal, da ich auch paar Kilometer fahren würde!
> ...



Du würdest dafür bis nach München fahren ????


----------



## boxy (12. Januar 2020)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Du würdest dafür bis nach München fahren ????



Why not (wenn gut ist) ... Hin und wieder sind die zwar mobil Unterwegs, aber nie bei mir ?
Manchmal wohnt man in Regionen, welche bescheiden sind  ... Daher ja auch die Frage, ob jemand mit denen persönliche Erfahrung hat und wie diese sind!


----------



## Wüstenhund (12. Januar 2020)

boxy schrieb:


> @Wüstenhund ,
> 
> danke Dir für die Aufzählungen. Ein paar davon sind mir bekannt und ich komme wie im Profil steht aus Rottweil / BaWü.
> Köln ist daher gerade mal nicht so meine Ecke ? aber das wäre egal, da ich auch paar Kilometer fahren würde!
> ...



Naja, also wie ich sagte (bzw. schrieb) ist die Frage, was Du willst. 

Ich hab schon 3-4 Leistungsdiagnostiken gemacht im Lauf der Jahre und wenn es nur um die generelle Ermittlung der Trainingszonen und nicht um Grundverbrauch, Trainingsplanung, Laktatabbau-Raten, Sprint-Leistung etc., dann tut es ja eigentlich fast jede Diagnostik erst einmal. Im Grunde brauchst Du nur deine FTP-Grenze - davon lässt sich der Rest ermitteln.

Wenn Du bei Zwift unterwegs bist kannst Du auch erst mal einen FTP Test machen. Ganz daneben wird das Ergebnis nicht liegen.

Sitzvermessung ist noch mal ein anderes Thema.


----------



## boxy (12. Januar 2020)

Na ja, die Zonen welche durch Zwift ermittelt worden sind für unambitionierte gut, aber wenn man gezielter trainiert, sollte wie Du ja selbst sagst nachgedacht werden und diese genauer ermittelt werden.
Und wenn man dabei ist, dann auch gleich passendes Bike-Fitting um paar Problemchen hoffentlich zu beseitigen und um die Effizient zu steigern.


----------



## ghostmuc (12. Januar 2020)

Also ich war beim Radlabor in München und diesmal zum ersten mal bei Waytowin. Und fand Radlabor besser.
Bay Waytowin fährt man auf dem eigenen Rad, das in das Powermeter eingespannt wird. Das "Einbauen" hat bei mir ca. 20 Minuten gedauert. Zeit die in den 1,5 Stunden inklusive sind. Und dann irgendwann fehlen, so das das Auswertungsgespräch etwas dürftiger ausfiehl.

Beim Radlabor fährst auf einem Ergometer. Das ist gleich angepasst, oder wenn man wie ich schonmal ein Fitting gemacht hat, schon einegstellt wenn man ankommt. So kann man gleich losfahren.
Und so hatte man dort auch mehr Zeit für die Auswertung

Einen Unterschied in der Perfprmance zwischen eigenen Rad und Ergometer konnte ich nicht wirklich feststellen. Man fährt ja nicht stundenlang sondern tritt nur 20-30 Minuten voll rein.


----------



## Wüstenhund (12. Januar 2020)

boxy schrieb:


> Na ja, die Zonen welche durch Zwift ermittelt worden sind für unambitionierte gut..



Aber die sind ja für alle gleich  

Zwift generiert ja keine Zonen, sondern es geht erst einmal um die Bestimmung der anaeroben Schwellenleistung, damit man einen Anhaltspunkt bekommt, welche Trainingpläne man machen sollte. Den FTP Test, den Zwift da vorkonfiguriert hat, findest Du in ähnlicher Form sogar in den Standardwerken, wie z.B. Wattmessung von Coggan und Hunter.  Der ermittelte Wert wird dann als Grundlage genommen, um in prozentualen Schritten deine Trainingsbereiche zu ermitteln. Bei den Trainingsbereichen hat sich auch ein Standard durchgesetzt, der ebenfalls von Andrew Coggan kommt.





Wenn Du dann bei Zwift ein Training oder Trainingsplan auswählst, wird der ermittelte FTP-Wert als Ausgangsbasis für die Intervalle genommen. Die Trainings sind dann aber prozentual für jeden "gleich hart". Herzfrequenz spielt da keine Rolle.

Im Krafttraining ist das auch so. Wenn man da mit Training anfängt, ermittelt man bei jeder Kraftübung erst einmal das sogenannte "Repetition Maximum", also das Gewicht, was man genau 1 Mal schafft. Darauf baut man das das Training für eine gewisse Periode auf und fängt z.B. in der Aufbauphase erst mal bei 60% Gewicht und 3-4 Sätze á 10-15 Wiederholungen an.



boxy schrieb:


> Und wenn man dabei ist, dann auch gleich passendes Bike-Fitting um paar Problemchen hoffentlich zu beseitigen und um die Effizient zu steigern.



Das ist auf jeden Fall gut. Wobei auch da ein Rat: Geh vorher mal zum Orthopäden und lass den mal einfach auf Deine Haltung schauen. Ein guter Biker baut kein Fitting um z.B. Blockaden oder Fehlstellungen herum, die man ggf. durch Physiotherapie los bekommt. Hilft auf jeden Fall, wenn man das schon mal weiß.


----------



## aristo111990 (12. Januar 2020)

Ist einer von euch aus Münchner Raum oder Ingolstadt und fährt Spark M-Size ?
Gerne wurde ich mir den Rahmen anschauen ggf. 'anprobieren'


----------



## duser45 (25. Januar 2020)

hallo, da ich öfters in diesem Forum lese und seit diesem Jahr stolzer Besitzer eines neuen Scott Genius 920 aus 2020 bin, hier mal ein Bild.


----------



## Lt.Cmdr.Worf (10. Februar 2020)

Mein neues Genius 900 tuned.


----------



## BloodReaver (13. Februar 2020)

Hallo Scott-Fans. Möchte Euch mein neu erworbenes Scott Spark 910 2020 inkl stylischer Vorbauhalterung nicht vorenthalten 
Gesamtgewicht: 12.7 kg (Gr.L)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedhub83 (15. Februar 2020)

BloodReaver schrieb:


> Hallo Scott-Fans. Möchte Euch mein neu erworbenes Scott Spark 910 2020 inkl stylischer Vorbauhalterung nicht vorenthalten
> Gesamtgewicht: 12.7 kg (Gr.L)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 979800
> ...



Schönes Rad! Würdest du mal deine Körpergröße/Schrittlänge verraten?


----------



## BloodReaver (17. Februar 2020)

Hey danke für das Feedback 

Schrittlänge kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Ist schwierig alleine zu messen 
Aber nicht das ich besonders lange/kurze Beine hätte. 
Ich bin ca. 187cm gross.


----------



## Speedhub83 (17. Februar 2020)

BloodReaver schrieb:


> Hey danke für das Feedback
> 
> Schrittlänge kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Ist schwierig alleine zu messen
> Aber nicht das ich besonders lange/kurze Beine hätte.
> Ich bin ca. 187cm gross.



Danke für die Info!


----------



## KarstenG (17. Februar 2020)

BloodReaver schrieb:


> Hallo Scott-Fans. Möchte Euch mein neu erworbenes Scott Spark 910 2020 inkl stylischer Vorbauhalterung nicht vorenthalten
> Gesamtgewicht: 12.7 kg (Gr.L)



Glückwunsch, die Halterung, also das Innenleben hat bei mir genau 30km gehalten, dann bin an einer Wurzel weggerutscht und mit dem Oberschenkel habe ich den Garmin abgeräumt.
Da ist die einfach rausgebrochen.


----------



## ghostmuc (18. Februar 2020)

KarstenG schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, die Halterung, also das Innenleben hat bei mir genau 30km gehalten, dann bin an einer Wurzel weggerutscht und mit dem Oberschenkel habe ich den Garmin abgeräumt.
> Da ist die einfach rausgebrochen.



Kunststoff in Alu, was gibt da wohl als erstes nach ?
Wenn das Innenleben nicht nachgegeben hätte dann hätte es dir das Gegenstück aus der Rückschale vom Garmin rausgerissen und du hättest ein garmin mit Loch. Wäre das besser ?


----------



## KarstenG (3. März 2020)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Kunststoff in Alu, was gibt da wohl als erstes nach ?
> Wenn das Innenleben nicht nachgegeben hätte dann hätte es dir das Gegenstück aus der Rückschale vom Garmin rausgerissen und du hättest ein garmin mit Loch. Wäre das besser ?



Nei, das war auch nur eine Feststellung und ich war im ertsen Augenblick schon erschrocken, da ich dachte die Halterung vom Garmin hätte einen Treffer.


----------



## robzo (6. März 2020)

Speedhub83 schrieb:


> Schönes Rad! Würdest du mal deine Körpergröße/Schrittlänge verraten?


Ich fahre das Spark 910 von 2019 in L. Das hat ja die gleiche GEO. Ich bin 184 cm mit Schrittlänge 87,5 cm. Bei mir passt es gut (die Vario könnte gerne 150mm haben). Allerdings würde ich persönlich das Rad in XL nehmen, wenn ich 187 cm groß wäre und eine entsprechend größere Schrittlänge hätte. Nach unten geht es bis 180 cm sicher auch gut in L.


----------



## BloodReaver (9. März 2020)

robzo schrieb:


> Allerdings würde ich persönlich das Rad in XL nehmen, wenn ich 187 cm groß wäre und eine entsprechend größere Schrittlänge hätte



Also bin sehr zufrieden mit grösse L. Hatte ich schon bei meinem Vorgänger Bike Scott Spark 710 (Modeljahr 2014)

aber laut scott tabelle bin ich mit meiner grösse eh grad so zwischen L/XL.


----------



## robzo (9. März 2020)

BloodReaver schrieb:


> Also bin sehr zufrieden mit grösse L. Hatte ich schon bei meinem Vorgänger Bike Scott Spark 710 (Modeljahr 2014)
> 
> aber laut scott tabelle bin ich mit meiner grösse eh grad so zwischen L/XL.


Yep, muss man jeweils für sich ausloten. Ich könnte mir nur eine noch größere Sattelüberhöhung (und damit verbunden flacherer Sitzwinkel) für mich nur schwer vorstellen, wenn ich eine größere Schrittlänge hätte. wenn das für Dich passt ist es ja gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikolausman (16. März 2020)

Hey zusammen,

hab meinem Papa sein altes Strike Carbon abgeluchst. Werde damit jetzt bissl Freiburg und Umgebung unsicher machen 

Hat jemand Erfahrung damit, eine größere Gabel einzusetzen? Aktuell sind 100mm drin, mit Schnellspanner. Möchte so wenig wie möglich investieren 
Oder sonst brandheiße Tipps für mich?

Danke danke


----------



## irgendwer84 (16. März 2020)

Würde keine Gabel mit mehr Federweg einbauen, abgesehen von der schwindenden Auswahl für 26" Räder, wird es der Radgeometrie wohl ned gut tun (noch höheres Tretlager etc.) Lieber noch mal nen Service bei der Gabel machen, das bringt nach den Jahren sicher was. Ansonsten breitere Reifen (was die Felgenbreite halt hergibt) und nen breiteren Lenker für mehr Kontrolle bergab. Anfang der 2000er fuhr man halt teils noch sehr schmal (ich auch). Ansonsten eif. Spaß haben damit ?


----------



## CL218 (17. März 2020)

Mal was anderes: 
Hat noch jemand Probleme mit seinem Syncros Dropper Post? Meiner, und der meines Kollegen bleiben immer auf den letzten 1,5 bis 2 cm hängen. 
Anyone?


----------



## Scott-Chameleon (18. März 2020)

Hallo @CL218 , ich habe keine Probleme. Stimmt die Zugspannung sodass das Ventil maximal öffnet? Und löse mal zum Test die Sattelstützenschraube, das könnte auch das Problem sein wenn die Schraube zu fest ist.
Wenn die Stütze stehen bleibt kann man sie aber schon von Hand raus ziehen oder?


----------



## CL218 (18. März 2020)

Danke für deine Antwort @Scott-Chameleon , Das werd ich mal tun! Wenn ich den Hebel drücke kann ich die Stütze schon von Hand rausziehen.
Werd das alles mal überprüfen, Danke!


----------



## OMG (30. März 2020)

Da zur Zeit im Home Office nicht viel passiert, will ich diesen Thread mal weiter am Leben erhalten.
Nach Neuaufbau im letzten Winter, hier Bilder von meinem Scott Spark RC 700 (Größe M).
Ziel war es die 9kg für das fahrbereite Bike zu "knacken", was auch gelungen ist (siehe Gewichtstabelle).
Der Rahmen (der im Original matt lackiert daherkommt) hat eine Schicht Klarlack bekommen, was mir optisch westentlich besser gefällt und sich auch einfacher reinigen läßt.
Der eine oder andere mag noch Potential bei Lenkergriffen, Sattel und den Pedalen sehen, hier stehen aber meine Vorlieben über möglichen Gewichteinsparungen.
Für meine Biketouren im Erzgebirge ein ideales Gerät, gilt es doch knackige und lange Anstiege zu bewältigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KarstenG (30. März 2020)

Glück Auf @OMG  schönes Rad, das Schaltröllchen hättest aber schon putzen können ?.
Vielleicht sieht man sich mal, wenn ich nach dem ganzen Spuk wieder mal in der Heimat bin. Wobei ich denke der DTM wird sicher auch net stattfinden.
@ All bleibt schön gesund!


----------



## Motorenwerke (30. März 2020)

OMG schrieb:


> Ziel war es die 9kg für das fahrbereite Bike zu "knacken", was auch gelungen ist (siehe Gewichtstabelle).



Glückwunsch zum tollen Bike, ich fahre den "großen" Bruder in ähnlichem Aufbau.


----------



## Lt.Cmdr.Worf (30. März 2020)

Super schön ?


----------



## FirstGeneration (7. April 2020)

Wegen Corona hängt mein neues RC 900 Pro noch irgendwo zwischen der Schweiz und Deutschland fest.  
Aber da ja wohl -wenn überhaupt- die ersten Rennen erst im Juni stattfinden, bin ich noch so einigermaßen ruhig :-(  
Der 3-Modi-Hebel war für mich auch der Punkt, mich gegen das Oiz und für das Spark zu entscheiden; ich bin gespannt, ob die Wahl richtig war.
Und um wenigstens ein klein wenig in Richtung dieses Threads zu kommen - Bilder kommen, wenn ich das Bike habe. Versprochen!


----------



## boxy (8. April 2020)

FirstGeneration schrieb:


> Wegen Corona hängt mein neues RC 900 Pro noch irgendwo zwischen der Schweiz und Deutschland fest.



Nö, meinte die kommen über die Niederlande ? (so war's bei meinem Frame-Set)


----------



## dr.sven (10. April 2020)




----------



## BloodReaver (10. April 2020)

dr.sven schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1014125Anhang anzeigen 1014126Anhang anzeigen 1014128Anhang anzeigen 1014129Anhang anzeigen 1014127



Schönes Bike  Kannst du verraten wo du da warst?


----------



## Lenka K. (10. April 2020)

Goldseeweg, Lago di Cancano, Plätzwiese 

In der freien Wildbahn sieht frau die anderen 700 Tuned gar nicht so oft


----------



## FirstGeneration (11. April 2020)

Schön ist nur das hintere Bike ?, Vorbaulänge 180mm? 
So ähnlich sah mein erstes MTB 1996 auch aus......


----------



## dr.sven (12. April 2020)

Fast richtig: die ersten beiden Bilder sind vom Umbrailpass. Das Dritte vom Lago Livigno. Dann Bild vom Strudelkopf (sind dann weiter zum Plätzwiesentrail gefahren). Das letzte Bild mit dem "Großvater" ist direkt am Passo Trela aufgenommen.
Sind aus 2 verschiedenen Touren: 2018 3 Länder Tour: Scoul-St.Maria.-Livigno-Scoul. 2019: Cortina dAmpezzo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Eni (13. April 2020)

CL218 schrieb:


> Mal was anderes:
> Hat noch jemand Probleme mit seinem Syncros Dropper Post? Meiner, und der meines Kollegen bleiben immer auf den letzten 1,5 bis 2 cm hängen.
> Anyone?


Hi, ich hab das Problem. Hab jetzt 2 Tage lang alles probiert. Erst dachte ich, dass die Sattelklemme zu fest ist. Dann habe ich den Bowdenzug am Hebel gelöst und straffer gemacht. Dann die Stütze rausgezogen und unten am Mechanismus gereinigt und geölt.
Wenn ich an der Stütze oben die Verschraubung löse und den weißen Plastikring raus mache (ohne die Verschraubung wieder zu verbinden, dann pfeift die Stütze richtig gut raus. Sobal ich aber die Verschraubung wieder drauf schraube, egal, ob mit ohne Plastikring, dann kommt das letzte Stück nicht mehr raus.
Habt Ihr das Problem lösen können? Könnt Ihr mir helfen? Dank vorab.


----------



## Ingo24 (14. April 2020)

Heute erste Ausfahrt. Leitungen werden noch gekürzt und ein passender Flaschenhalter gekauft.


----------



## Powermaniaxx (30. April 2020)

Kennt jemand eine Bezugsquelle welcher noch 700er Sparkrahmen/Rahmenset in Größe M hat? 

Hätte gern ein 2017er oder 2018er Spark für einen Aufbau, aufgrund meiner nur 1.68m muss es 27.5Zoll sein. Leider bin ich bis jetzt noch nicht fündig geworden.


----------



## Inf1n1ty (2. Mai 2020)

Mein neues Spark 910



Da es mein erstes Fully ist hab ich eine Frage zum Dämpfer (ja hab die Suchfunktion benutzt ?). Ich bekomme die SAG von 20% nicht hin. Bin bei 290psi (max. 300) und bin bei 30%. Wiege 100kg mit Ausrüstung. Bin in kleinen Abständen hoch und hab zwischendurch immer wieder eingefedert (10x so wie in der Anleitung). Der 3 Wegehebel steht auf offen. Würde mich freuen wenn jemand einen Tipp hätte. Euch noch einen schönen Abend
PS: Ja, vielleicht was fürs Dämpferforum, sry.


----------



## giant6.8 (2. Mai 2020)

Powermaniaxx schrieb:


> Kennt jemand eine Bezugsquelle welcher noch 700er Sparkrahmen/Rahmenset in Größe M hat?
> 
> Hätte gern ein 2017er oder 2018er Spark für einen Aufbau, aufgrund meiner nur 1.68m muss es 27.5Zoll sein. Leider bin ich bis jetzt noch nicht fündig geworden.



Welcher Geometriewert erzwingt das es ein 700er sein "muss"?
Ein Spark RC (100mm) oder das Spark (120mm)...


----------



## spark1 (3. Mai 2020)

Stolz?: Felgen 30 innen!!


----------



## Powermaniaxx (3. Mai 2020)

giant6.8 schrieb:


> Welcher Geometriewert erzwingt das es ein 700er sein "muss"?
> Ein Spark RC (100mm) oder das Spark (120mm)...



900er gefällt mir nicht in meiner Größe, ein 700er ist für mich optisch stimmiger. Ob 100 oder 120 weiß ich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht, theoretisch würde mir ein 100er ausreichen.


----------



## Paddyfr (3. Mai 2020)

Lt.Cmdr.Worf schrieb:


> Mein neues Genius 900 tuned.


Hübsches Radl!
Warum ist deine Steuersatzkappe und deine Spacer  falsch rum verbaut? Sieht komisch aus.
Den Garmin Halter von Syncros gibt es auch in flach, würde auch stimmiger aussehen im Vergleich zu dem jetzigen hohen.


----------



## crashtest212 (4. Mai 2020)

Paddyfr schrieb:


> falsch rum verbaut?


fachwerkstatt!!!
rekla aussage: " war schon so"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crashtest212 (4. Mai 2020)




----------



## mogg (5. Mai 2020)

Heute noch mal ein wenig am Rad gewerkelt und den Vorbau gekürzt, und ESI Griffe dran gemacht. 

Variostütze ist vorübergehend ab, kommt aber wieder dran. Ich komme ohne zwar gut klar, aber vermisse die Flexibilität und das bisschen extra Sicherheit im Downhill.

OneUp Switch 32er Oval hat sich inzwischen bei mir durchgesetzt. Anfangs war ich skeptisch, hab das Teil aber dran gelassen. Neulich dann probehalber mal wieder wieder ein rundes Blatt drauf und sofort den Unterschied gemerkt.

Ansonsten soweit alles recht Standard am Rad. Auf dem Plan stehen immer noch Carbon Felgen, und dann wieder die Schwalbe RaRa/Ra/Ray Kombi.


----------



## Lt.Cmdr.Worf (8. Mai 2020)

Paddyfr schrieb:


> Hübsches Radl!
> Warum ist deine Steuersatzkappe und deine Spacer  falsch rum verbaut? Sieht komisch aus.
> Den Garmin Halter von Syncros gibt es auch in flach, würde auch stimmiger aussehen im Vergleich zu dem jetzigen hohen.


Gutes Auge. Mir war das noch gar nicht aufgefallen. Die Spacer sind tatsächlich falsch herum eingebaut.

Der Garminhalter ist inzwischen ausgetauscht. Da hatte ich wegen Lieferproblemen des Garminhalter vorübergehend einen anderen montiert. Bei dem Lenker kann man ja keine Standart-Anbauten anbringen.

Die Spacer werde ich bei einer Inspektion bemängeln. Außerdem möchte ich mindestens 2 Spacer raus haben.


€dit: 
Ach, am besten ich mache es selber...


----------



## crashtest212 (8. Mai 2020)

giant6.8 schrieb:


> Welcher Geometriewert erzwingt das es ein 700er sein "muss"?
> Ein Spark RC (100mm) oder das Spark (120mm)...


??


----------



## subdiver (9. Mai 2020)

Altplastik


----------



## crashtest212 (9. Mai 2020)

subdiver schrieb:


> Altplastik
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1038459
> Anhang anzeigen 1038460


oh je
liegend verbauter dämpfer
das is alt
->
das muss ja schlecht sein
weil die neuen sind ja anders
und die müssen doch dann gut und besser sein, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (11. Mai 2020)




----------



## Lt.Cmdr.Worf (13. Mai 2020)

Paddyfr schrieb:


> Hübsches Radl!
> Warum ist deine Steuersatzkappe und deine Spacer  falsch rum verbaut? Sieht komisch aus.
> Den Garmin Halter von Syncros gibt es auch in flach, würde auch stimmiger aussehen im Vergleich zu dem jetzigen hohen.


Vielen Dank nochmals für den Hinweis. Ich habe die Spacer und die Kappe gedreht (siehe Anhang). Jetzt sitzt das auch alles viel besser, fester und harmonischer. Ich habe für so etwas einfach kein Auge und bin für deine Benachrichtigung echt dankbar. 



Das war auch nicht der erste Klopps, den sich die Werkstatt für das viele Geld geleistet hat. Aber damit ist das Schrauber-Vertrauen zu ihr endgültig hinüber. Schade, das ist ein kleiner Laden mit Werkstatt, welches ein junger Meister vor ein paar Jahren im Nachbarort eröffnet hat. Aber schon immer mit Unzuverlässigkeiten, die ich allerdings bisher verzeihen konnte. Tja...


----------



## Mocca599 (15. Mai 2020)

Mein "Goldesel" fahrbereit aktuell 10,3Kg


----------



## BloodReaver (15. Mai 2020)

Mocca599 schrieb:


> Mein "Goldesel" fahrbereit aktuell 10,3Kg


Sieht richtig schick aus, gefällt mir  Das gibt es aber so nicht ab Stange, oder?

wenn ich was zu bemängeln hätte, ist es das lange Luftventil


----------



## Mocca599 (15. Mai 2020)

BloodReaver schrieb:


> Sieht richtig schick aus, gefällt mir  Das gibt es aber so nicht ab Stange, oder?
> 
> wenn ich was zu bemängeln hätte, ist es das lange Luftventil


Vielen Dank  Doch ist ein ganz normales 2019 Spark 900 Ultimate mit anderen Bremsen, Räder, Sattel, Lenker usw.

Ja ich weis, fahr auch normalerweise die kurzen schwarzen Tune Tubeless Ventile an diesem Radsatz... hier aber momentan die Tubolito Schläuche montiert.


----------



## Powermaniaxx (15. Mai 2020)

Etwas Nostalgie  

Urprünglich ein Scale 35 von 2007, bedingt durch Riss am Steuerrohr neuer Scale 30 Carbonrahmen von 2007.

War mir zu schade, all die Teile im Regal liegen zu lassen, den Rahmen konnte ich für 300 Euro ergattern in meiner Größe, auch wenn er nicht ganz so bilig war. Fährt noch immer gut, aber kann mit meinem 710er Scale nicht mehr mithalten. 

Komplette XT in schwarz fände ich zu dem Rahmen schöner, hat vorher zum weißen Rahmen besser gepasst


----------



## Triturbo (19. Mai 2020)

Gestern schön in Thale unterwegs gewesen.





Der Harzer Roller macht einfach Spaß!


----------



## Stolle12 (19. Mai 2020)

Mein Genius


----------



## Paddyfr (20. Mai 2020)

Stolle12 schrieb:


> Mein Genius
> Anhang anzeigen 1046545


Sieht super aus! Zeig doch mal mehr davon, gerne auch ein paar Details.
An den Hebel vom Dämpfer kommst du halt nicht mehr dran oder?


----------



## Stolle12 (20. Mai 2020)

Paddyfr schrieb:


> Sieht super aus! Zeig doch mal mehr davon, gerne auch ein paar Details.
> An den Hebel vom Dämpfer kommst du halt nicht mehr dran oder?



Danke! 
Gutes Auge!
An den Hebel komme ich ran, nutze ich aber nicht. Zugstufe verstellen ist ein bissl doof, aber geht.
Muss es mal putzen, dann mache ich mal Fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Specialendu (20. Mai 2020)

Und hier mein GeniusBin noch am basteln. Habs erstmal von 15.3kg auf 12.5kg bekommen. Schwinge soll noch komplett schwarz werden und das Nx Schaltwerk weg.Das hat mittlerweile zu viel Spiel.


----------



## Flibberle88 (20. Mai 2020)

Mein Spark!?


----------



## Flibberle88 (29. Mai 2020)

Kleines Upgrade an meinem Spark...

Ergon SM Pro Men & Ergon GA 2 beide in „Risky Red“, passt mMn farblich sehr gut zum Rad.

Leider nicht aufm Trail sondern vor der heimischen Garage da das Knie grade zickt...

Nächste Woche kommt noch n neuer Lenker dran, hoffentlich kann ich bis dahin dann auch ausgiebig testen,Wetter wäre ja grade perfekt ?


----------



## irgendwer84 (29. Mai 2020)

Nettes Radl , darf man fragen was für einen Flaschenhalter du verbaut hast?
Und ob du zufrieden damit bist, in Sachen Handhabung usw.?





(Foto ausm Frühling)


----------



## TiCiLA (29. Mai 2020)

Der Ergon Sattel ist sehr bequem, allerdings hält die Farbe nicht sonderlich gut, weshalb ich persönlich nur noch zu den ganz schwarzen greife.


----------



## Flibberle88 (29. Mai 2020)

@irgendwer84 Dein Radl sieht auch schick aus und ist bestimmt ne Ecke leichter als meins.

Puuuhh, würd ich dir gern sagen kann ich aber nicht... Den gabs großzügiger weise beim Kauf umsonst dazu... ? Bin nächste Woche eh beim Händler dann kann ich vlt. mehr sagen...

Mit der Handhabung bin ich eigentlich soweit zufrieden, hält auch meine großen Pullen (850ml) zuverlässig.  Seit ich die Schrauben gewechselt und mit Locktite versiegelt hab lösen sie sich auch nicht mehr. ?
Die Konstruktion aus Stahlblech erlaubt es den Halter in einem gewissen Rahmen auf/zu zu biegen. War mal ganz nützlich als ich mich gemault hab und dabei irgendwo hängen geblieben bin.


----------



## ArSt (29. Mai 2020)

subdiver schrieb:


> Altplastik


Hab' ich auch, aber starr:








Scale 900 RC von 2014


----------



## GordiRo (2. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen.
Mein erster Beitrag in diesem Forum 

Ich bin, wie momentan viele, auch durch die aktuelle Situation (wie es so schön heisst) wieder etwas mehr aufs Fahrrad gestiegen und deswegen hier gelandet. Ausserdem hat mein Junior (4,5) mit seinem EarlyRider das Radln für sich entdeckt...

Naja lange Rede, kurzer Sinn... auch durch JobRad bin ich zu einem, für mich, viel zu gutem Bike gekommen, ein Scale 930.
Aber geil is es  ich liebe es jetzt schon





Mit dem Schloss und dem Flaschenhalter muss ich mir noch etwas einfallen lassen, da beide etwas kollidieren 
Pedale werde ich auch tauschen, da hat der Händler zwischen Probefahrt und Abholung andere drauf geschraubt...

Könnt ihr mir ausserdem MudGuards empfehlen die nicht mit Kabelbinder oder dergleichen befestigt sind? Der von Syncros passt lt. Beschreibung nur auf 34er Gabeln...

Sonstiges Zubehör, wie eine gscheite Luftpumpe muss ich mir auch noch besorgen.


----------



## m0wlheld (2. Juni 2020)

GordiRo schrieb:


> Mit dem Schloss und dem Flaschenhalter muss ich mir noch etwas einfallen lassen, da beide etwas kollidieren



Schlichtweg tauschen, dann ist die Flasche auch besser im Zugriff.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GordiRo (2. Juni 2020)

m0wlheld schrieb:


> Schlichtweg tauschen, dann ist die Flasche auch besser im Zugriff.



Geht leider nicht, das Schloss ist für die Montage am Sattelrohr (heisst das so?) Zu stark und passt gar nicht da unten rein...


----------



## TiCiLA (2. Juni 2020)

Erste Ausfahrt mit meinem neuen Genius 930 2020


----------



## m0wlheld (2. Juni 2020)

Verstehe. Dann mach es ab, das Teil hat 2kg Gewicht (ich nehme an Abus Bordo?). 

Die Bedingungen des Jobrads schreiben zwar den Erwerb eines Schlosses mit Mindestanforderung und das Festschliessen an nicht beweglichen Gegenständen vor, aber nicht die Mitnahme auf dem Trail. 

Zur Not kann das Ding ja auch in den Rucksack.


----------



## GordiRo (2. Juni 2020)

m0wlheld schrieb:


> Verstehe. Dann mach es ab, das Teil hat 2kg Gewicht (ich nehme an Abus Bordo?).
> 
> Die Bedingungen des Jobrads schreiben zwar den Erwerb eines Schlosses mit Mindestanforderung und das Festschliessen an nicht beweglichen Gegenständen vor, aber nicht die Mitnahme auf dem Trail.
> 
> Zur Not kann das Ding ja auch in den Rucksack.



Ja, Bordo.
Klar, es muss nicht immer dabei sein. Aber gerade wenn ich es brauche möchte ich nicht immer einen Rucksack dabei haben müssen... blöde Sache.


----------



## boxy (2. Juni 2020)

GordiRo schrieb:


> Mit dem Schloss und dem Flaschenhalter muss ich mir noch etwas einfallen lassen, da beide etwas kollidieren



wie wäre es beide gegeneinander zu tauschen ...


----------



## GordiRo (2. Juni 2020)

Siehe Post #437


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wastelino (3. Juni 2020)

TiCiLA schrieb:


> Erste Ausfahrt mit meinem neuen Genius 930 2020
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1056486
> Anhang anzeigen 1056487
> Anhang anzeigen 1056488



Tolle Farbe, besonders in der Sonne (und natürlich auch ein tolles Bike)!


----------



## TiCiLA (4. Juni 2020)

In echt ist die Farbe noch geiler als auf jedem Bild.

Nur die Syncros Sattelstütze ist Murks und ich finde das schon frech, sowas in ein Bike mit UVP 3999€ zu bauen. Die wird bei Zeiten gegen eine Fox Transfer getauscht.

Mit den Rekon Reifen bin ich auch nicht so zufrieden, das Vorderrad neigt gerne zum plötzlichen wegrutschen. Die werden gegen meine gewohnte Kombi aus Nobby Nic Speedgrip und Magic Mary Soft gewechselt. Dann aber auch „nur“ in 29x2.35.

Überrascht haben mich die Bremsen MT520, diese stehen in der Bremspower meiner XT M8020 von meinem alten Bike in nichts nach.


----------



## Flibberle88 (4. Juni 2020)

@TiCiLA 

Seh ich ähnlich mit der Sattelstütze an meinem Spark. Hab noch keine Probleme damit gehabt aber insgesamt fühlt sie sich nicht sonderlich wertig an.  Bei uns hier würde man sagen "Klapper Gruschd"
Kann man die ohne Probleme gegen eine andere tauschen? Der Hebel hängt bei mir mit am TwinLock Hebel...


----------



## TiCiLA (4. Juni 2020)

Kann man natürlich, mit der Transfer kann man auch weiterhin den Hebel der am Twinlock dran ist weiter verwenden.

Bei mir fährt die Syncros gerne mal den letzten cm nicht ganz aus egal wie fest ich auch die Sattelklemme anziehe und sowas nervt mich.


----------



## duser45 (4. Juni 2020)

@TiCiLA toll, habe mir ein 920 2020 geholt. Bei mir funktioniert die Sattelstütze eigentlich ganz  gut, bisher
hatte ich noch keine Probleme! Welche Rahmengröße hast du M oder L und welche wie groß bist du? Die Rekon - Reifen finde ich eigentlich auch nicht so übel, sind halt sehr "fett" aber ich fahre sie erstmal runter, ich war nur ein wenig enttäuscht, da ich vorne und hinten Rekon´s habe und auf den Bildern war es wohl immer Rekon und Desektor (oder so).


----------



## TiCiLA (4. Juni 2020)

Ich habe das Genius in L bin 183 und eine SL von 87. Zur Probe hatte ich ein 920 in M und durfte damit auch meinen Hometrail abfahren. Das mit dem nicht ganz ausfahren der Sattelstütze hatten beide Bikes.

Ja genau, laut Scott Bildern sowie Beschreibung sollte vorne eigentlich der Maxxis Dissector drauf sein. Aber die Rekon müssen nächste Woche definitiv meiner gewohnten Schwalbe Kombi weichen.


----------



## aristo111990 (4. Juni 2020)

Hello hello..
ich melde mich wieder.
Das neue Baby seit einer Woche unter dem Dach endlich ist

Ride On!


----------



## mogg (5. Juni 2020)

@Aristo: viel Spass mit dem Renner. 

Bei uns war es so staubig in letzter Zeit, dass meine Reifen fast aussehen wie Skinwalls. "Echte" Skinwalls würden dem Bike gut stehen wie ich finde.


----------



## OykoM (6. Juni 2020)

Hier mal ein paar Impressionen von mir. Leider ist es bei uns sehr flach aber trotzdem habe ich mir mein 1. Fully Spark 960 gegönnt. Flaschenhalter wird noch in dunkel nachgerüstet und die Rahmentasche stört auch noch aber Handy, Riegel und Werkzeug müssen mit.
*Pedale:* Sixpack Kamikaze 2.0
*Klingel:* TOPLUS (klein, schwarz, billig)
*Mudguards:* fifty-fifty in orange

Nun kann ich nur noch auf Schlamm hoffen!


----------



## rokl58 (6. Juni 2020)

Mocca599 schrieb:


> Mein "Goldesel" fahrbereit aktuell 10,3Kg


Welches Modell ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Idranodurch (6. Juni 2020)

Alfa Romeo würde wohl Twin Spark dazu sagen!
Links mein 2017er 900 und rechts das 2019er 900 vom Spezl!


----------



## aristo111990 (7. Juni 2020)

Danke Euch für die Likes
Was mich an diesem Bike stört, ist das ich wegen dem Carbonsattelrohr die Nase von Sattel nicht tief genug kriege. Da mein Cocpit ziemlich tief ist, hätte ich mir die Nase tiefer wegen der Druckstellen am Po gewünscht.
Wie habt ihr das gemacht?

Und von Gabel nach den ersten ca. 250km kommt ein leises Klackgeräusch oder ähnlich (die ersten 5-7mm).
Wie ist es bei euch? Reklamieren lassen oder der Typ hat sowas.. Ein Video habe ich noch nicht, werde aber später posten.


----------



## Lt.Cmdr.Worf (7. Juni 2020)

Mein Genius im artgerechten Gelände und ich das erste mal im Bikepark:


----------



## OMaOle (7. Juni 2020)

Artgerechte Haltung ist nicht unwichtig.


----------



## Lenka K. (7. Juni 2020)

Die Gelben Tuned sind schon SEHR schick!


----------



## BloodReaver (7. Juni 2020)

Mein Scott 910. Bis jetzt Rund 25'000hm absolviert und mehr als zufrieden. Hatte davor ein Spark 710 aus 2014. Ist zwar gut 1.5 Kilo schwerer geworden, dafür macht das runterfahren deutlich mehr Spass als mit dem 2014er Model.


----------



## Mocca599 (7. Juni 2020)

rokl58 schrieb:


> Welches Modell ist das?


2019 Spark 900 Ultimate


----------



## duser45 (8. Juni 2020)

@BloodReaver waren die Laufräder schon beim Kauf dabei, oder hast du sie nachträglich gekauft? Hatte auch schon die Überlegung ggf. bei meinem Genius 920 andere Laufräder zu kaufen?


----------



## BloodReaver (8. Juni 2020)

@duser45  Ja korrekt die hab ich gleich beim Neukauf mitgekauft. Denn DT Swiss M1700 Laufradsatz habe ich mir als kleines "upgrade" gegönnt. Der Scott Verkäufer hat mir dann den (ungefähren, da OEM) Preis der Synchros Laufräder abgezogen. Ein Grund war auch, dass ich das Centerless System bevorzuge und ich die neuen Shimano Bremscheiben mit Kühlrippen top finde.

Hier noch die Antwort von SCOTT auf die Frage wie viel die Synchros 1.5 Silverton wiegen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duser45 (8. Juni 2020)

super danke dir @BloodReaver ! Bist du denn auch zufrieden damit?


----------



## BloodReaver (8. Juni 2020)

@duser45 Ja sehr sogar. Bin schon recht ruppiges (wobei halt immer Ansichtsache) und auch mal verblockte Wanderwege gefahren. Die Felgen machen das locker mit. 1-2 Durchschläge waren glaub ich auch schon dabei. Bin mir aber sicher, dass das die Synchros Felgen auch hingekriegt hätten.

Dem Ratchet Freilauf habe ich letzte Woche noch ein Upgrade verpasst. Habe von einer 18er -auf eine 36er Zahnscheibe gewechselt, damit der Eingriffwinkel kleiner wird.

Im Nachhinein hätte ich wohl gleich den M1501 Laufradsatz kaufen können. Die wären noch leichter und hätten die 240er Ratchet Nabe. Jedoch auch einiges teurer. Damals wussten wir aber noch nicht, dass unere USA Ferien gestrichen sind


----------



## Dzac66 (8. Juni 2020)

Hallo, ich habe seit 2002 ein Scott Strike mit 11in meinem Bikepark...Old School halt...


----------



## rokl58 (14. Juni 2020)

BloodReaver schrieb:


> @duser45  Ja korrekt die hab ich gleich beim Neukauf mitgekauft. Denn DT Swiss M1700 Laufradsatz habe ich mir als kleines "upgrade" gegönnt. Der Scott Verkäufer hat mir dann den (ungefähren, da OEM) Preis der Synchros Laufräder abgezogen. Ein Grund war auch, dass ich das Centerless System bevorzuge und ich die neuen Shimano Bremscheiben mit Kühlrippen top finde.
> 
> Hier noch die Antwort von SCOTT auf die Frage wie viel die Synchros 1.5 Silverton wiegen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1060992



Ich finde die Aussage von Scott zum Gewicht des Silverton 1.5 sehr seltsam. Auf diversen Webseiten in den USA wird ein Gewicht von ca 1900 gr vermeldet. Das waeren gerade mal 80 gr mehr als der DT Swiss M 1700 Spline 25 Radsatz mit Boost und Shimano Micro Spline.


----------



## BloodReaver (14. Juni 2020)

@rokl58  hast du da ne quelle? Weil da hab ich schon oft danach gesucht aber nie was gefunden. Danke

Ich glaube du vercheselst da etwas. Syncros karbon Laufradsatz wiegt 1750g.


			https://www.syncros.com/at/de/product/syncros-silverton-1-0-wheelset


----------



## rokl58 (14. Juni 2020)

Inf1n1ty schrieb:


> Mein neues Spark 910Anhang anzeigen 1033522
> 
> Da es mein erstes Fully ist hab ich eine Frage zum Dämpfer (ja hab die Suchfunktion benutzt ?). Ich bekomme die SAG von 20% nicht hin. Bin bei 290psi (max. 300) und bin bei 30%. Wiege 100kg mit Ausrüstung. Bin in kleinen Abständen hoch und hab zwischendurch immer wieder eingefedert (10x so wie in der Anleitung). Der 3 Wegehebel steht auf offen. Würde mich freuen wenn jemand einen Tipp hätte. Euch noch einen schönen Abend
> PS: Ja, vielleicht was fürs Dämpferforum, sry.



Weisst Du vielleicht das Gewicht des Laufradsatzes (ohne Kassette, Bremsscheiben)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rokl58 (14. Juni 2020)

BloodReaver schrieb:


> @rokl58  hast du da ne quelle? Weil da hab ich schon oft danach gesucht aber nie was gefunden. Danke
> 
> Ich glaube du vercheselst da etwas. Syncros karbon Laufradsatz wiegt 1750g.
> 
> ...



Du hast Recht; muss 1900 gr sein und nicht 1750 gr. Auf e-bay US verkauft gerade einer einen nagelneuen Synchros Silverton 1.5 Laufradsatz, der auf seinem neuen Spark 910 verbaut war; er gibt 1920 gr als Gewicht an. Hier der Link:









						Syncros Silverton 1.5 29er Wheelset Microspline boost  | eBay
					

Microspline freehub for Shimano 12 Speed. Syncros Silverton 1.5 29er Wheelset. These wheels have almost no signs of wear and would be a great 29er alloy wheelset for your SHIMANO 12spd drivetrain. Boost 110/148.



					www.ebay.com
				




Habe eine e-mail nach Scott US geschickt. Von Scott Deutschland oder Scott Schweiz habe ich auf meine Anfrage nie eine Antwort erhalten. Auch eine Frage zum Service der Nabe blieb unbeantwortet.  Schon dramatisch welchen Kundenservice Scott bietet.


----------



## FirstGeneration (15. Juni 2020)

Der Service läuft -in der Regel- immer über den Händler.


----------



## rokl58 (15. Juni 2020)

Das ist sehr umstaendlich und manchmal auch nicht zweckmaessig. Beispielsweise wollte ich wissen, ob ein Manual verfuegbar ist aufgrund dessen ich einfache Servicearbeiten an der verbauten Nabe selbst machen kann (wie z.B. bei DT Swiss Naben). Der Haendler hat kein Interesse an einer Antwort auf meine Frage.

Zudem bietet Scott auf seiner Webseite ein Kontaktformular an fuer den Endkunden. Dann sollte man das nicht machen.


----------



## Paddyfr (15. Juni 2020)

rokl58 schrieb:


> Das ist sehr umstaendlich und manchmal auch nicht zweckmaessig. Beispielsweise wollte ich wissen, ob ein Manual verfuegbar ist aufgrund dessen ich einfache Servicearbeiten an der verbauten Nabe selbst machen kann (wie z.B. bei DT Swiss Naben). Der Haendler hat kein Interesse an einer Antwort auf meine Frage.
> 
> Zudem bietet Scott auf seiner Webseite ein Kontaktformular an fuer den Endkunden. Dann sollte man das nicht machen.


Schreib mir doch einfach mal eine PN, vielleicht kann ich dir helfen.
Zu dem Händler würde ich dann halt auch nicht mehr gehen, wenn er kein Interesse hat deine Fragen zu beantworten.


----------



## Deleted 426828 (21. Juni 2020)




----------



## ArSt (21. Juni 2020)

Sieht auch nach "Altplastik" aus, aber mit neuen Teilen. 
Krass, wie da die Bremsscheibe hinter der Kassette verschwindet.


----------



## AdvChris (24. Juni 2020)

Heute hat mein 2019er Spark 930 endlich das lang ersehnte und verdiente Upgrade erhalten. Neue Laufräder samt Reifen, Scheiben und Kassette.

Original: 4625g
Neu: 3638g

Gesamtgewicht nun ca 13 kg (immer noch schwer, aber 1kg an den Laufrädern dürfte sich bemerkbar machen)



Probefahrt steht noch aus. Und die XT Kassette kommt noch aufs Enduro, wo eine XTR drauf ist, damit spare ich nochmals ca 150g.

Alleine der Optik wegen hat sich das Upgrade gelohnt wie ich finde ;-)


----------



## Flibberle88 (24. Juni 2020)

@AdvChris Sieht gut aus! Darf man Fragen welche Kombination es geworden ist? Laufrad Upgrade steht an meinem Spark auch noch aus... 5kg sind einfach zu viel rotierende Masse


----------



## AdvChris (24. Juni 2020)

Flibberle88 schrieb:


> @AdvChris Sieht gut aus! Darf man Fragen welche Kombination es geworden ist? Laufrad Upgrade steht an meinem Spark auch noch aus... 5kg sind einfach zu viel rotierende Masse



DT 350 Naben, DT Competition Speichen mit Newmen Evolution XA 25 Felgen. Kommt inkl. Felgenband und Tubeless Ventile auf genau 1570g. Habe ich bei Slowbuild bestellt. Kosten wären 454€ mit Versand. +10€ für die Ventile bei R2 Bike. 
Test steht noch aus, aber bis hierhin sah alles sehr gut aus


----------



## duser45 (25. Juni 2020)

@AdvChris hast du einen Link zu den Laufrädern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mogg (25. Juni 2020)

@AdvChris

Sieht sehr gut aus Dein Rad. Die Snakeskin Schwalbes passen sehr gut ins Bild.
Sind das 2.35er oder 2.25er?


----------



## Paddyfr (25. Juni 2020)

AdvChris schrieb:


> Heute hat mein 2019er Spark 930 endlich das lang ersehnte und verdiente Upgrade erhalten. Neue Laufräder samt Reifen, Scheiben und Kassette.
> 
> Original: 4625g
> Neu: 3638g
> ...


Sieht super aus mit den neuen Laufrädern und Reifen!

Wieso hast du den MicroSpline Freiklauf mit der Shimano 12-fach Kassette gewählt? Wird es auch auf eine 12-fach Shimano Schaltgruppe umgebaut?

Wo du auch gut und günstig Gewicht sparen kannst ist das Kettenblatt.
Dein jetziges ist aus Stahl, ein günstiges Upgrade auf ein Alu Kettenblatt spart einiges an Gewicht, auch am Sattel mit den Stahl Rails ist potential. Naürlich wiegt die Kurbel und das Schaltwerk auch eniges, aber ich denke du hast da eh schon etwas vor.


----------



## AdvChris (25. Juni 2020)

duser45 schrieb:


> @AdvChris hast du einen Link zu den Laufrädern?











						1400 gr Newmen X.A.25
					






					www.slowbuild.eu
				






mogg schrieb:


> @AdvChris
> 
> Sieht sehr gut aus Dein Rad. Die Snakeskin Schwalbes passen sehr gut ins Bild.
> Sind das 2.35er oder 2.25er?



Die Skinwall Version gibt's nur in 2,25. Sonst hätte ich vermutlich die gröberen genommen. Bin gerade damit hinter dem Gravel-Bike Fahrer den Berg runtergerollt - kein Unterechied in der Geschwindigkeit bemerkt. Auf der Straße fast so leise wie Rennradreifen, Gelände vermutlich stark eingeschränkt wenn's nass wird. Aber was soll's 



Paddyfr schrieb:


> Sieht super aus mit den neuen Laufrädern und Reifen!
> 
> Wieso hast du den MicroSpline Freiklauf mit der Shimano 12-fach Kassette gewählt? Wird es auch auf eine 12-fach Shimano Schaltgruppe umgebaut?
> 
> ...



Ich mag den XD Freilaufkörper nicht besonders. Hatte schon zwei Mal ne Kassette die sich nicht montieren ließ, weil der Ring innen fest war (beides GX eagle)
Außerdem konnte ich so für 85€ eine XT Kassette (eBay Kleinanzeigen) besorgen, welche dann ans Enduro passt, von dem ich dann die dort verbaute Perlen-vor-die-Säue XTR Kassette austauschen kann.

Auch die Reinigung der Shimano Kassette ist einfacher da man die teilweise zerlegen kann. On top sind die kleinen Ritzel auch einzeln zu tauschen, wenn's Mal Verschleiß gibt (was zugegebenermaßen keine riesen Bedeutung hat).

Ansonsten gefällt mir das Silber / Schwarz auch gut an dem Rad.

Habe nicht vor den Rest zu tauschen. Eventuell die Kurbel aber das wäre mehr fetisch als Nutzen. Am Gewicht darf ich's bei meinem eigenen Übergewicht (91kg auf 1,86 verteilt) nicht festmachen ;-)


----------



## mogg (26. Juni 2020)

AdvChris schrieb:


> Die Skinwall Version gibt's nur in 2,25. Sonst hätte ich vermutlich die gröberen genommen. Bin gerade damit hinter dem Gravel-Bike Fahrer den Berg runtergerollt - kein Unterechied in der Geschwindigkeit bemerkt. Auf der Straße fast so leise wie Rennradreifen, Gelände vermutlich stark eingeschränkt wenn's nass wird. Aber was soll's



Oh, stimmt ja. Ich dachte die hätten die auch 2.35 gebracht. 
Übrigens fand ich die Ralph/Ray Kombi auch im Nassen sehr überzeugend. Im direkten Vergleich zu Rekon Race 2.35 und Aspen 2.25. sind die Schwalbes meiner Meinung nach in fast allen Belangen besser. Höchstens auf richtig glatten Untergrund fand ich die Maxxis etwas besser. Fahre aktuell noch einen Satz Aspens die ich noch rumliegen hatte zu Ende, und dann kommt die Schwalbe Kombi wieder dran.


----------



## trial jay (27. Juni 2020)

Scott Spark RC 2020 
 9,72kg wie auf den Bilder


----------



## aristo111990 (28. Juni 2020)

trial jay schrieb:


> Scott Spark RC 2020
> 9,72kg wie auf den Bilder


Stark!
Ich frage mich, wie bist du auf 9,7kg draufgekommen?
Mein RC900 vom Werk kommt in Größe M mit 11kg...


----------



## irgendwer84 (28. Juni 2020)

Sollte schon hinkommen, meines hier wiegt 10,2 kg ohne besonderes Augenmerk auf das Gesamtgewicht:


----------



## trial jay (29. Juni 2020)

aristo111990 schrieb:


> Stark!
> Ich frage mich, wie bist du auf 9,7kg draufgekommen?
> Mein RC900 vom Werk kommt in Größe M mit 11kg...


Folgende Umbauten habe ich vorgenommen
-Griffe Extralite
-Lenker New Ultimate 
-Vorbau no Name mit Ti Schrauben
-Tune Aheaddeckel mit Alu Schraube 
-Selbstgedrehtes Steuersatzoberteil aus PU inklusive 5mm Spacer 
-Sattel Tune 
-Sattelstütze Carbon no Name 
-Lrs Tune King Kong mit ztr Crest cx ray Speichen Tune Ventile und Felgenband
-Garbaruk Kassette 
-Kcnc Bremsscheiben 
- diverse Ti und aluschrauben 

Pedale sind eggbeater 4ti  tuned mit 150g


----------



## FirstGeneration (29. Juni 2020)

Was ich bei dir so gar nicht verstehe.... Du tauscht diverse Teile aus, aber die sackschweren ReconRace lässt Du drauf? Wie geht das zusammen?

Zudem - was ist das für eine Rahmengröße? M?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BloodReaver (29. Juni 2020)

@FirstGeneration  Sieht man doch das es Grösse M ist. ;-).
Reifen ist doch immer Geschmacksache.


----------



## aristo111990 (29. Juni 2020)

Danke Dir für die Auflistung! 
Schon einiges umgebaut und mehr als 1kg runter


----------



## trial jay (29. Juni 2020)

FirstGeneration schrieb:


> Was ich bei dir so gar nicht verstehe.... Du tauscht diverse Teile aus, aber die sackschweren ReconRace lässt Du drauf? Wie geht das zusammen?
> 
> Zudem - was ist das für eine Rahmengröße? M?


Rahmengröße ist M 
Zu den Thema Reifen da bin ich noch am Testen und so schwer für die Breite finde ich sie gar nicht und für mein Einsatzzweck vollkommen in Ordnung. Bei den Reifen ist vieles auch immer Geschmacksache und bei der Menge an Modellen schwer sich zu entscheiden, bin aber gerne für Vorschläge offen


----------



## phijan99 (30. Juni 2020)

2019 Scott Genius 960 mit einigen Veränderungen...
X01 Schaltwerk, XX1 Schalthebel, Hope Pro 4 HR Nabe, Race Face Laufradsatz
15,2 KG


----------



## Roedler (30. Juni 2020)

In nur orange schwarz würde es mir noch viel besser gefallen, das Türkis stört enorm. Leider sind Scott Bikes oft übertrieben farbenfroh, hoffe auf das 2021 Design...oder kommt Rosa-Lila-Gelb mit schwarzen Punkten??


----------



## FirstGeneration (30. Juni 2020)

Mein Spark RC Pro 2021 finde ich geil, wenn man den ganzen gelben Scheiss noch abbekommen würde. Wäre dann nur schwarz silber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roedler (30. Juni 2020)

Genau, das Spark finde ich auch geil, aber warum noch diese gelben Akzente... ??


----------



## AdvChris (30. Juni 2020)

Das war für mich 2019 der Grund das Spark 930 statt des 920 zu nehmen. Nur wegen der Optik.

Aber "den gelben Scheiß" kannst du doch an vielen Stellen entfernen, oder? Nur Not schwarzer Edding ;-)


----------



## Specialendu (5. Juli 2020)

phijan99 schrieb:


> 2019 Scott Genius 960 mit einigen Veränderungen...
> X01 Schaltwerk, XX1 Schalthebel, Hope Pro 4 HR Nabe, Race Face Laufradsatz
> 15,2 KGAnhang anzeigen 1074489





Roedler schrieb:


> In nur orange schwarz würde es mir noch viel besser gefallen, das Türkis stört enorm. Leider sind Scott Bikes oft übertrieben farbenfroh, hoffe auf das 2021 Design...oder kommt Rosa-Lila-Gelb mit schwarzen Punkten??



Hab das gleiche Bike. Mich hat das türkis auch gestört. Hab auch einiges verändert und bin jetzt bei 12,5kg. Das Gewichtstuning war für mich sehr wichtig da ich gerne auch bergauf fahre. Hab aber noch den alten 30mm Laufradsatz mit 2.6er Reifen wenns nur bergab ins grobe geht.


----------



## Roedler (6. Juli 2020)

Überlackiert oder abgeklebt? Sieht jedenfalls viel viel besser aus! Ich hoffe inständig das die 2021 farblich keine Pappageien mehr werden, brauche ein neues AM/ED und Genius oder Ramson wäre mein erste Wahl!


----------



## BloodReaver (6. Juli 2020)

Allgemein wäre es natürlich toll wenn Marken wie Scott auch eine Art customizing zulassen würden. Und wenns "nur" die Rahmenfarbe wäre. Wenn man bei Orbea vorbeischaut - schon sehr schick was die für Möglichkeiten anbieten.


----------



## Specialendu (6. Juli 2020)

Roedler schrieb:


> Überlackiert oder abgeklebt? Sieht jedenfalls viel viel besser aus! Ich hoffe inständig das die 2021 farblich keine Pappageien mehr werden, brauche ein neues AM/ED und Genius oder Ramson wäre mein erste Wahl!


nur erstmal abgeklebt! Einfach bei einer Autofolierfirma nachfragen die haben soviel Restfolien.Die halten wenigstens und lassen sich auch wieder entfernen. Also ich hab lieber das Genius genommen da es sich auch total enspannt von der Sitzposition bergauf fahren lässt. Falls Du nur bergab fährst dann nimm das Ramson. (Hätte gern beide)


----------



## Robert1179 (16. Juli 2020)

Scott Genius LT Plus 720 von 2016

Änderungen:
Laufradsatz: Tune Blackburner Carbon 50mm breite 
Reifen: Onza Canis 27.5x2.85 Tubeless Skinwall (4200g Gesamtgewicht inklusive Kassette und Bremsscheiben)
Ethirteen Kassette 9-46
Bremse Vorne Hope Tech3 V4
Magura Dropper Post per Funk bedienbar
Sattel: SQLab 611

Für's Grobe: Raceface Affect Alu 45mm breit mit Nobby Nic 27.5x3.0, Huck Norris, ca. 1.1bar, läuft wie auf einem Luftkissen, schluckt Steine und Wurzeln bis ca. 2-3cm Höhe
5000g Gesamtgewicht inklusive Kassette und Bremsscheiben


----------



## carrerarosso (16. Juli 2020)

hallo,

seit ein paar tagen bin ich nun auch besitzer eines "Spark RC 900 Team" in einem tollen ROT 





ich hatte mich von anfang an in diesen lack verliebt... ?





ciao tutti

HP


----------



## Stolle12 (20. Juli 2020)

Paddyfr schrieb:


> Sieht super aus! Zeig doch mal mehr davon, gerne auch ein paar Details.
> An den Hebel vom Dämpfer kommst du halt nicht mehr dran oder?



Ich habe mal ein paar Fotos von meinem Genius Ultimate gemacht.
Der wesentlichste Umbau ist der Dämpfer. Mit MST Tuning und MegNeg ist er supersensibel, wippt aber auch so gut wie gar nicht. Einen Lockout vermisse ich auch an allersteilsten Anstiegen nicht.
Die Pike Ultimate ist auch sehr sensibel. Ich habe auch kein Problem mit fehlenden Federweg.
Vorn ca. 25 und hinten knapp 30% Sag, bügelt die Kiste alles weg.

Nachteil ist, dass man sich bei der Zugstufenverstellung fast die Finger bricht. Hier hilft ein kleines Holzstäbchen.

Trotzdem habe ich mich entschieden, das Bike zu verkaufen. Für meinen Bedarf schleppe ich einfach zuviel Federweg mit mir herum. Als ich das Bike kaufte, wollte ich es eigentlich -meinem Bedarf entsprechend- mittels kürzerer Gabel und Hubreduzierung zu einem sogenannten Down Country Bike umbauen. Der Rahmen bot sich aufgrund des sensationell niedrigen Gewichts dazu an. Das Fahrverhalten mit 130 mm FW vorn, hat mich aber nicht überzeugt.

Heute gibt es solche Bikes mit 120 mm und fast identischer Genius Geometrie


----------



## subdiver (21. Juli 2020)

RC 900


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AdvChris (27. Juli 2020)

Ich muss es jetzt leider nochmal hier reinstellen, weil es so geil ist!

2019er Spark 930. Seit dem Laufrad Upgrade und XC Bereifung bis  ich ca 500km gefahren. Von Radtouren in der Eben mit Familie über Hometrailrunden am Feierabend bis "härtere" Strecken (gestern Canadian Trail in Freiburg).

Bin auf der Straße den Schauinsland hoch - 10% schneller als mein letzter Rennradclimb auf der gleichen Strecke (kann der Fitness geschuldet sein, zeigt aber dennoch das Potenzial).

Habe SQlab Innerbarends verbaut - top Dinger und relativ unauffällig.

Kurzum: ich hin begeistert, was mit dem Bike alles geht. Der Einsatzbereich ist enorm


----------



## aristo111990 (27. Juli 2020)

ich mache es auch zweite Schleife hier.
Ich kann schön etwas über das Bike berichten, aber erstmal wieder ein paar Fotos nach einem Trans Alp letzte Woche  










Geändert habe am Bike noch nix (CB 3 Pedale hinzu), aber das erste was raus fliegt sind die SRAM TLM Bremsen. So ein Mist!

Gruß,
Pawel.


----------



## AdvChris (27. Juli 2020)

aristo111990 schrieb:


> das erste was raus fliegt sind die SRAM TLM Bremsen. So ein Mist!



Das kann ich nur bestätigen. Bin mittlerweile fast jede SRAM Bremse gefahren und habe jede verflucht. Drecksdinger werden glaub nur verkauft, weil die sonst den Rahmenherstellern den Antrieb nicht verkaufen würden... Wobei bei mir NX Antrieb mit SLX Bremsen (sogar mit Adapter um den Schalthebel an der Bremsschelle zu montieren) ab Werk verbaut war.


----------



## FirstGeneration (27. Juli 2020)

Sehe ich auch so! Ich bin das RC WC auch ein paar Tage Probe gefahren und finde es echt schon frech, solche Bremsen (Niveau unterhalb SLX) an ein € 5.900/7.200 Rad zu bauen


----------



## aristo111990 (27. Juli 2020)

Das, dass die Bremsleistung so gering ist, könnte ich noch vertragen.
ABER, dass der Bremshebel (links & rechts)  so schnell den Leerweg zunimmt: weit vom Lenkrad bis zu einem Gap ca.7mm am Lenkrad ist für mich K.O !
Die stellen sich nicht nach!

Wie ist dann eure Erfahrung?
Einige User meinten,  dass da die Luft in System ist, ggf. zu wenig DOT...

Ich müsste mach ca.3Tage einer Trans Alpine die Belägen wechseln...


----------



## AdvChris (27. Juli 2020)

aristo111990 schrieb:


> Das, dass die Bremsleistung so gering ist, könnte ich noch vertragen.
> ABER, dass der Bremshebel (links & rechts)  so schnell den Leerweg zunimmt: weit vom Lenkrad bis zu einem Gap ca.7mm am Lenkrad ist für mich K.O !
> Die stellen sich nicht nach!
> 
> ...


Fang nicht an zu fummeln, würde ich raten.
Kauf dir beliebige Shimano oder Magura 2 Kolben Bremsen und sei glücklich. Ich fahre derzeit Deore 610, SLX 7000, XT8120 und XTR 9120 und jede dieser Bremsen ist besser als alles was ich von SRAM hatte (Guide R, RS, Ultimate, Code R und Code RSC). Mein Bruder verflucht regelmäßig seine Level (welche genau weiß ich nicht).

Was bei mir schon DOT durch die Werkstatt gespritzt ist und ich nach dem dritten entlüften immer noch keinen optimalen Druckpunk hatte.... Nene Nene....

Hier: https://www.rosebikes.de/shimano-slx-br-m7100-scheibenbremse-set-vornehinten-2679007 und fertig 

Zzgl Scheiben und Adapter dürftest du bei 170-220€ landen (je nachdem welche Scheibe es sein soll)


----------



## S-H-A (27. Juli 2020)

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, muss die Bremse Schuld sein. Kolben mobilisieren und gescheit zentrieren. Hope hat ein nettes Video dazu auf YT. Lass die Finger von Magura, es sei denn du stehst auf Kirmes-Plastik. Gib der Bremse einen Re-start. Wird schon.


----------



## AdvChris (27. Juli 2020)

.


----------



## S-H-A (27. Juli 2020)

AdvChris schrieb:


> .


Sprich dich aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mogg (27. Juli 2020)

Ich bin eigentlich ziemlich zufrieden mit den TLMs an meinem Spark RC. Es gibt sicherlich bessere Bremsen auf dem Markt, aber mir reichen die Srams vollkommen. Ab und zu mal entlüften (insbesondere nach Tausch der Beläge), dann dürfte es keine Probleme geben eigentlich.


----------



## S-H-A (27. Juli 2020)

mogg schrieb:


> Ich bin eigentlich ziemlich zufrieden mit den TLMs an meinem Spark RC. Es gibt sicherlich bessere Bremsen auf dem Markt, aber mir reichen die Srams vollkommen. Ab und zu mal entlüften (insbesondere nach Tausch der Beläge), dann dürfte es keine Probleme geben eigentlich.


Die stärksten sind sie sicherlich nicht. Da kann ich einen Tausch ja nachvollziehen. Nur schlecht sind Sram mal so gar nicht. Und wenn dann jemand daher kommt und erzählt er hätte mit diversen Modellen Pech und dann noch über Dot schimpft wie @AdvChris kann ich das nicht ernst nehmen. Da sitzt das Problem auf dem Rad.


----------



## AdvChris (27. Juli 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Sprich dich aus.


Lohnt nicht ;-)


----------



## aristo111990 (27. Juli 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, muss die Bremse Schuld sein. Kolben mobilisieren und gescheit zentrieren. Hope hat ein nettes Video dazu auf YT. Lass die Finger von Magura, es sei denn du stehst auf Kirmes-Plastik. Gib der Bremse einen Re-start. Wird schon.



Meine Bremse ist neu. Da die eine Race-Bremse ist, war mir immer klar.
Das was mich nervt ist der Leerweg des Bremshebels als hätte sie keine Nachstellung.

Das Video von HOPE kenne ich (Zentrieren ab 3o Minute)


----------



## S-H-A (27. Juli 2020)

aristo111990 schrieb:


> Meine Bremse ist neu. Da die eine Race-Bremse ist, war mir immer klar.
> Das was mich nervt ist der Leerweg des Bremshebels als hätte sie keine Nachstellung.
> 
> Das Video von HOPE kenne ich (Zentrieren ab 3o Minute)


Das sie neu ist, hat nix zu heißen. Der Leerweg ist abhängig von den Quadringen. Und die Kolben flutschen da eher und besser wenn sie geschmiert sind. Wenn die Kolben dann auch gleichmäßig fahren, ist der Hebelweg so kurz wie es die Auslegung hergibt. Hatte da früher mit Shimano richtig zu kämpfen. Diese unsäglichen Keramikkolben waren ständig vergammelt. Mussten ständig mobilisiert werden. Bei meinen Sram Code RSC und Hope V4 mache ich das einfach beim Belgwechsel mit. Dauert wenige Minuten und es bringt viel. Hatte aber wirklich noch keine Bremse bei der im Neuzustand alles gut gewesen wäre. Entlüften und mobilisieren gehört für mich zur Montage.


----------



## aristo111990 (28. Juli 2020)

Morgen,
da hast du Recht.  

Da ich wieder nach Lago fahre, werde ich erst in nächster Woche damit beschäftigen können.
Ich werde berichten
Mein Ziel wäre HOPE E4/X2, bin ich mir nicht sicher ob der X2 hinter passt. 
SHIMANO will/mag ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BloodReaver (31. Juli 2020)

Ich melde mich nochmals mit meinem Bike ?. Diesmal mit schöner Kulisse.


----------



## Caad5 (2. August 2020)

Mein neues Spark! Änderungen in absehbarer Zeit sind: Felgen auf
DT EXC 1501 SPLINE ONE 29
RS Sid Ultimate 35
XX1 Eagle AXS
Syntace Vector
Flite Woven
Thomson elite
Bremsen XTR 4 Kolben oder meine Trickstuff Direttissima


----------



## aristo111990 (3. August 2020)

Wow, so viele Spacern unter dem Vorbau ?


----------



## Florian301 (3. August 2020)

Also zu den Sram Bremsen kann ich mur sagen dass ich mit der Level Ultimate nur einmal Probleme hatte. Auf langen Trailabfahrten ist der Druckpunkt zum Lenker gewandert. Habe dann richtig entlüftet und nun passt alles wunderbar. Bin komplett zufrieden. Und ich fahre mit meinem Race Fully sehr viele Trails, wo die Bremse ordentlich beansprucht wird.

Ob sie besser oder schlechter ist als eine Shimano XTR kann ich nicht sagen...


----------



## >ghostrider< (19. August 2020)

Voltage FR 20 
Kompletter Neuaufbau


----------



## Inf1n1ty (24. August 2020)

Mein neuer Esel. Scott Scale RC 900 Pro


----------



## Lenka K. (31. August 2020)

Hab' mit meinem Genius eine tolle Tour gemacht.


----------



## SparkyJJ (31. August 2020)

schaut Toll aus , wo ist das ? Kann die Schilder nicht lesen ;-)


----------



## Lenka K. (31. August 2020)

Ducanfurgga bei Davos.


----------



## Da Burli (11. September 2020)

Hi zusammen! sry für OT, aber ich wollte wegen der kurzen Frage keinen neuen Thread eröffnen. 
Ich musste heute mit Entsetzen feststellen das ein Kollege von  mir ein altes Scott Genius 50 (mit V-Brakes und Manitou Black, müsste Bj 2003/04 sein) ohne Dämpfer fährt!! Das bereitet mir als Radlliebhaber allein schon vom anschauen Schmerzen. Deshalb die Frage, da ich bei meiner suche im Internett nicht fündig geworden bin. Weches Einbaumaß hatte damals der Dämpfer (zu Not baue ich ihm da ein Stück Holz ein) oder hat jemand zufällig noch einen solchen Dämpfer zu Hause liegen!?

Gruß Burli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZiviSeal (21. September 2020)

Neulich leistete ich mir ein Scott Scale 925. Was soll ich sagen? Der Aparillo macht spaß und wir werden mit jeder Ausfahrt dickere Freunde.


----------



## Noppingen (24. Oktober 2020)

Rahmen und Schaltauge sind noch original YZ10 

Rahmen            2016er Scott Voltage YZ 10, Größe M
Griffe            Alphatrail Schraubgriffe
Lenker             Hussefelt Comp Riser Bar
Vorbau             Hussefelt 50mm
Bremshebel         BL-M501
Bremsen            BR-MT520
Bremsscheiben   SM-RT66, 180/160
Schalthebel     SL-M6000
Schaltwerk        RD-M6000
Kurbelgarnitur     Irgendeine Truvativ, Deckas Kettenblatt 38Z narrow/wide
Kassette        Shimano CS-HG500, 11-42
Felgen          Exal DC19
Naben            FH-M756 / HB-M756
Gabel             Tora 318, U-Turn
Pedale             PD-EF202


----------



## subdiver (25. Oktober 2020)

RC900 von 2014


----------



## DaTo1978 (26. Oktober 2020)

ZiviSeal schrieb:


> Neulich leistete ich mir ein Scott Scale 925. Was soll ich sagen? Der Aparillo macht spaß und wir werden mit jeder Ausfahrt dickere Freunde.


Hab meins seit April, kann Dir nur zustimmen! Hab jetzt Vittoria Reifen drauf, die sind um insgesamt 550 Gramm leichter und rollen gefühlt deutlich besser.

Grüße David


----------



## OMaOle (26. Oktober 2020)

Ende der Demutpassage auf dem Stoneman Dolomiti dieses Jahr.


----------



## Lt.Cmdr.Worf (26. Oktober 2020)

DaTo1978 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt Vittoria Reifen drauf, die sind um insgesamt 550 Gramm leichter und rollen gefühlt deutlich besser.


Echt 
Der Schwalbe Racing Ray wiegt in 29x2,25 ca. 645 - 675  Gramm (je nach Ausführung)
Der Vittoria Barzo wiegt in 29x2,25 ca. 660 - 680 Gramm (je nach Ausführung)

Also der Vittoria ist nach Herstellerangaben eigentlich schwerer. Wo mache ich jetzt den Denkfehler?

PS. Das Scale sieht toll aus 😍


----------



## DaTo1978 (26. Oktober 2020)

Lt.Cmdr.Worf schrieb:


> Echt
> Der Schwalbe Racing Ray wiegt in 29x2,25 ca. 645 - 675  Gramm (je nach Ausführung)
> Der Vittoria Barzo wiegt in 29x2,25 ca. 660 - 680 Gramm (je nach Ausführung)
> 
> ...



die Gewichtseinsparung bezieht sich auf die originalen WTB Reifen mit ca. 940/970g pro Stück. Die Vittoria wiegen 663 und 692 Gramm, was ich für 2.25er Reifen für in Ordnung befinde. Die Vittoria rollen nach meinem bescheidenen Gefühl besser/smoother als die Schwalbe, aber das ist ja Geschmachssache. Die Schwalbe Kombi hat bei mir nur 50km gehalten...

danke fürs Kompliment!

Grüße David


----------



## aristo111990 (26. Oktober 2020)

Ich suche auch bessere und leichtere Alternativen zu MAXXIS REKON Race 29 x 2,35.
Die wiegt ca. 710g/Reifen.


----------



## boxy (26. Oktober 2020)

aristo111990 schrieb:


> Ich suche auch bessere und leichtere Alternativen zu MAXXIS REKON Race 29 x 2,35.
> Die wiegt ca. 710g/Reifen.



ohne verstärkte Seitenwand  oder Aspen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aristo111990 (26. Oktober 2020)

k. Ahnung 


boxy schrieb:


> ohne verstärkte Seitenwand  oder Aspen


naaa,
es sind die Stock EXO Reifen drauf, keine Skinwall

Wobei, laut R2 Bike, die Skinwall wiegt über 790g.


----------



## boxy (28. Oktober 2020)

aristo111990 schrieb:


> k. Ahnung
> 
> naaa,
> es sind die Stock EXO Reifen drauf, keine Skinwall
> ...



Ich spreche auch nicht von Skinwall, sondern von Rekon Race TR (Artikel  1099).


----------



## MarkusL (6. November 2020)

Wüstenhund schrieb:


> ?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 929599


Ist das Größe L? Wie groß ist der Fahrer?


----------



## MarkusL (7. November 2020)

carrerarosso schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> seit ein paar tagen bin ich nun auch besitzer eines "Spark RC 900 Team" in einem tollen ROT
> 
> ...


Größe L? Darf nach Deiner Größe und Schrittlänge fragen?


----------



## boxy (7. November 2020)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Größe L? Darf nach Deiner Größe und Schrittlänge fragen?



Was suchst den für ne Größe?


----------



## MarkusL (7. November 2020)

Wollte nur eine optische Zuordnung Bikegrösse zu Fahrergrösse.
Hat sich aber erledigt, Bike ist bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (7. November 2020)

Gutes Wetter heute


----------



## ArSt (8. November 2020)

subdiver schrieb:


> Gutes Wetter heute


Stimmt:


----------



## sepp0 (10. November 2020)

Gestern die Letzte Runde mit dem 26er Scale gedreht 😕


----------



## subdiver (12. November 2020)

Mittagspause genutzt


----------



## Lt.Cmdr.Worf (1. Dezember 2020)

Weil sich hier nicht so viel tut, ein Foto des _Genius 900 Tuned_ von meiner gestrigen Tour:


----------



## mogg (1. Dezember 2020)

Immer wieder eine Augenweide, das schöne Orange.
Da geht mir als Holländer das Herz auf


----------



## Lt.Cmdr.Worf (1. Dezember 2020)

Na dann, für Holland :


----------



## MaxZero (1. Dezember 2020)

Der Rahmen, der Lenker ..einfach perfekt.
Leider nur am Tuned AXS zu finden und nirgendwo einzeln erhältlich.. 

Hab schon überlegt mein Spark so zu lackieren, finde die Farbe echt mega. Aber mein Lackierer sträubt sich davor 😅


----------



## Paddyfr (1. Dezember 2020)

MaxZero schrieb:


> Der Rahmen, der Lenker ..einfach perfekt.
> Leider nur am Tuned AXS zu finden und nirgendwo einzeln erhältlich..
> 
> Hab schon überlegt mein Spark so zu lackieren, finde die Farbe echt mega. Aber mein Lackierer sträubt sich davor 😅


Ich hätte so einen orangenen neuen Lenker, wenn du den magst schreib mir doch eine PN.


----------



## Lt.Cmdr.Worf (1. Dezember 2020)

Ja, die AXS ist wirklich klasse. Nicht nur dass die Schaltung so prima funktioniert, ich bekomme auch die Gänge an meinem Garmin Edge 1030+ angezeigt. Da muss ich zum Sortieren nicht immer runter schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mogg (1. Dezember 2020)

MaxZero schrieb:


> Der Rahmen, der Lenker ..einfach perfekt.
> Leider nur am Tuned AXS zu finden und nirgendwo einzeln erhältlich..
> 
> Hab schon überlegt mein Spark so zu lackieren, finde die Farbe echt mega. Aber mein Lackierer sträubt sich davor 😅


Gab es nicht sogar ein Spark in Orange?


----------



## spark1 (1. Dezember 2020)

ja, Modell 2019 900RC team


----------



## merida-fahrer (1. Dezember 2020)

spark1 schrieb:


> ja, Modell 2019 900RC team
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1160881


In vermutlich der selben Farbe gab es auch ein Scale.
-> Scale 935 2018
(Bin ich gerade am auf- bzw. umbauen )


----------



## Luisfigo (5. Dezember 2020)

Moin zusammen 
Hat einer von euch schon die AXS Reveb bei Spark montiert?
Ich sehe da wenig Platz aufgrund des Twin Loc Hebel 😬 Rechts ist der Trigger für die Schaltung


----------



## mogg (5. Dezember 2020)

Da lese ich mal mit. Hätte auch gern die Reverb AXS am Bike, stehe aber vor derselbe frage. Die Lösung von den Profis erscheint mir etwas kompliziert in der Umsetzung


----------



## Caad5 (6. Dezember 2020)

Stolle12 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ein paar Fotos von meinem Genius Ultimate gemacht.
> Der wesentlichste Umbau ist der Dämpfer. Mit MST Tuning und MegNeg ist er supersensibel, wippt aber auch so gut wie gar nicht. Einen Lockout vermisse ich auch an allersteilsten Anstiegen nicht.
> Die Pike Ultimate ist auch sehr sensibel. Ich habe auch kein Problem mit fehlenden Federweg.
> Vorn ca. 25 und hinten knapp 30% Sag, bügelt die Kiste alles weg.
> ...


Kannst du mir etwas zu dem Syncros Flaschenhalter nebst Zubehör sagen? Decken die Werkzeuge das komplette Rad ab?


----------



## boxy (6. Dezember 2020)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Moin zusammen
> Hat einer von euch schon die AXS Reveb bei Spark montiert?
> Ich sehe da wenig Platz aufgrund des Twin Loc Hebel 😬 Rechts ist der Trigger für die Schaltung




Wenn dann ggf. musst den Twin-Lock nach oben mit neuem Hebel versetzen und AXS darunter.
Wie Bsp. am Spark 2018 Premium.

Meine der sollte passen:








						Scott TwinLoc Hebel für Nude 3
					

TwinLoc Hebel mit integrierter Klemmung für Nude 3. Kompatibilität:Nude 3M210M3Herstellernummer:239171 Lieferumfang:1 x TwinLoc Hebel Scott Nude 3




					www.bike-components.de
				




Oder mach es wie bei Kate und N1NO, bau die Taste in den Griff und die Box verstecken.


----------



## Stolle12 (6. Dezember 2020)

Caad5 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir etwas zu dem Syncros Flaschenhalter nebst Zubehör sagen? Decken die Werkzeuge das komplette Rad ab?


Habe das Werkzeug um einen 6er Inbus ergänzt. Dafür was weggelassen, was ist nicht benötig. Weiß jetzt aber gerade nicht, was es war.
Die originale Scott Luftpumpe ist auch nix wert. Habe eine andere gekauft, welche gut in das Tool passt.
Ansonsten finde ich die Box mit Flaha und Luftpumpe ziemlich praktisch. Wenn man ohne Rucksack unterwegs ist, hat man alles Nötige mit.


----------



## Luisfigo (6. Dezember 2020)

boxy schrieb:


> Wenn dann ggf. musst den Twin-Lock nach oben mit neuem Hebel versetzen und AXS darunter.
> Wie Bsp. am Spark 2018 Premium.
> 
> Meine der sollte passen:
> ...


Dankeschön für den Tipp 
Das mit dem Griff ist mir zu viel aufwand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mogg (2. Januar 2021)

Heute die erste Ausfahrt des neuen Jahres gemacht. Neue Kette, Kassette sowie Laufradsatz 😍


----------



## sepp0 (2. Januar 2021)

Hi
Sag mal, was sind das für Laufräder?

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Luisfigo (2. Januar 2021)

mogg schrieb:


> Heute die erste Ausfahrt des neuen Jahres gemacht. Neue Kette, Kassette sowie Laufradsatz 😍Anhang anzeigen 1180624


Meine erste Ausfahrt 😬


----------



## Luisfigo (2. Januar 2021)




----------



## Luisfigo (2. Januar 2021)




----------



## FirstGeneration (2. Januar 2021)

So sieht ein Bike nach einer Ausfahrt im Jan. aus......
Kassette und Kette in Gold ist Schwachsinn, braucht kein Mensch, sieht nur im Neuzustand gut aus und ist nur für die was, die ihr Rad nur fotografieren wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mogg (2. Januar 2021)

FirstGeneration schrieb:


> So sieht ein Bike nach einer Ausfahrt im Jan. aus......
> Kassette und Kette in Gold ist Schwachsinn, braucht kein Mensch, sieht nur im Neuzustand gut aus und ist nur für die was, die ihr Rad nur fotografieren wollen.


Das Foto war nach der Wäsche, der war schon dreckig 😉 ich hab mir einfach angewöhnt das Rad nach ne Matschtour sauber zu machen, sonst trocknet der Mist fest und ist es umso schwerer runter zu kriegen.

Kassette in Gold nur zum fotografieren? Keine Ahnung, ich finds schick. Und das Rad wird definitiv nicht nur fotografiert. Der Originale Kassette/Kette waren schwarz, und sahen nach 2 Ausfahrten richtig verhunzt aus. Hab mir sagen lassen dass die goldene Variante die Farbe besser hält.


----------



## mogg (2. Januar 2021)

sepp0 schrieb:


> Hi
> Sag mal, was sind das für Laufräder?
> 
> Gruß Sebastian


Duke Lucky Jack SLS mit Dt240s und CXRay Speichen von Radsporttechnik Müller.


----------



## Luisfigo (3. Januar 2021)

mogg schrieb:


> Duke Lucky Jack SLS mit Dt240s und CXRay Speichen von Radsporttechnik Müller.


Ich fahre die gleichen Narben mit Felgen von Slowbuild SMCi28 Felge wiegt sensationelle 320 gr bei einer Innenweite von 28mm. Es fährt sich sehr sehr gut im vergleich zu den LR die serienmäßig drauf waren


----------



## mogg (3. Januar 2021)

Ich hab nur eine kurze Runde gefahren mit den neuen Räder, und bin derzeit nicht in bester Form. Dennoch macht sich das Gewichtsunterschied von mindestens 500 Gramm bemerkbar. Außerdem hat der Freilauf ein sehr dezentes Geräusch. Bin von der Aufbauqualität absolut begeistert.


----------



## Wieseundwald (4. Januar 2021)

2020er Scale 925 und 2005er Scale 30


----------



## Del2k (28. April 2021)

Hallöchen,

bin jetzt auch stolzer Scott Besitzer... Ich liebe es...

Grüße gehen raus an alle.


----------



## Lt.Cmdr.Worf (28. April 2021)

Del2k schrieb:


> Ich liebe es...


Es ist ja auch zum lieben 😍

Der Kahlschlag sieht aus wie im Taunus


----------



## Luisfigo (29. April 2021)

Grüße vom Brocken


----------



## Del2k (29. April 2021)

Lt.Cmdr.Worf schrieb:


> Es ist ja auch zum lieben 😍
> 
> Der Kahlschlag sieht aus wie im Taunus


Westerwald.. Joop hier hat der Borkenkäfer auch ganze Arbeit geleistet. Sieht ganz schlimm aus unser schöner Wald😢😭


----------



## subdiver (29. April 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mg5de (2. Mai 2021)

Hallo Luisfigo,
darf ich fragen, welche absenkbare Sattelstütze hast Du da am Spark? Ist das die
ASX Reverb?  wenn ja, wie hat Du die Hebel/Betätigung usw. montiert bzw. angeordnet.
Habe keine Ahnung wie ich da vorgehen könne. Habe das Spark RC900 Bj.20 mit AXS-Schaltung.

Oder könnte mir jemand erklären, was boxy mit der Mitteilung meinte bzw. wie das gehen könne:
"Oder mach es wie bei Kate und N1NO, bau die Taste in den Griff und die Box verstecken."


----------



## sareyko (2. Mai 2021)

Ich häng' mich auch mal rein. 
2019er Ransom 920. Alles ziemlich original - nur die Bremse musste Saint Sätteln mit XT Gebern weichen. 
Einen schönen Sonntag noch an alle.


----------



## Del2k (2. Mai 2021)

sareyko schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1263838
> Ich häng' mich auch mal rein.
> 2019er Ransom 920. Alles ziemlich original - nur die Bremse musste Saint Sätteln mit XT Gebern weichen.
> Einen schönen Sonntag noch an alle.


Richtig schön die Lackierung… 😍 jeiles Teil


----------



## sareyko (2. Mai 2021)

Del2k schrieb:


> Richtig schön die Lackierung… 😍 jeiles Teil


Danke dir  
Mit deinem kann es allerdings nicht ganz mithalten. Liebe Grüße aus dem Siegerland in den Westerwald


----------



## sepp0 (2. Mai 2021)

Hier mal meins.
2018 Scott Scale, über den Winter auf/umgebaut.


----------



## Del2k (2. Mai 2021)

Richtig schön. Das sieht sehr leicht aus. Was wiegt es?


----------



## Luisfigo (2. Mai 2021)

mg5de schrieb:


> Hallo Luisfigo,
> darf ich fragen, welche absenkbare Sattelstütze hast Du da am Spark? Ist das die
> ASX Reverb?  wenn ja, wie hat Du die Hebel/Betätigung usw. montiert bzw. angeordnet.
> Habe keine Ahnung wie ich da vorgehen könne. Habe das Spark RC900 Bj.20 mit AXS-Schaltung.
> ...


Moin 
Das ist die AXS Reveb


----------



## Interessiert (3. Mai 2021)

@sepp0 
Was wurde denn am Bike umgebaut oder verändert, schaut "relativ normal" aus, was aber nicht schlecht ist?
Zu erkennen, ist Kurbel mit Kettenblatt, sowie Stütze mit Klemme.
Negativer Vorbau, aber trotzdem kaum Überhöhung, oder täuscht das auf den Fotos?
Gewicht würde mich auch interessieren.

Extrem sauber und poliert ist es auf jeden Fall ;-)


----------



## Luisfigo (3. Mai 2021)

Mein Spark jetzt mit neuer Gabel 😃


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mg5de (3. Mai 2021)

Lusifigo, vielen Dank für das informative Bild, aber sag mal wie funktioniert das mit den
Twin-Loc - Hebeln ist denn da die Sattelstützen-Betätigung dann nicht im Wege?
Ich kann  das auf dem Foto nicht so recht erkennen und ich möchte Dich bitten
falls es Dir möglich wäre doch nochmal ein oder zwei Fotos aus anderer Perspektive
zu machen. Mein Interesse eine AXS-Reverb nachzurüsten ist sehr groß


----------



## Luisfigo (3. Mai 2021)

mg5de schrieb:


> Lusifigo, vielen Dank für das informative Bild, aber sag mal wie funktioniert das mit den
> Twin-Loc - Hebeln ist denn da die Sattelstützen-Betätigung dann nicht im Wege?
> Ich kann  das auf dem Foto nicht so recht erkennen und ich möchte Dich bitten
> falls es Dir möglich wäre doch nochmal ein oder zwei Fotos aus anderer Perspektive
> zu machen. Mein Interesse eine AXS-Reverb nachzurüsten ist sehr groß


----------



## mg5de (3. Mai 2021)

Klasse !!  vielen Dank @Luisfigo für die Bilder, jetzt sehe ich wie das angeordnet wird und 
dann funktionieren kann
Ich denke genauso mache ich das auch. Nochmals Dank für die Mühe.


----------



## sepp0 (3. Mai 2021)

Interessiert schrieb:


> @sepp0
> Was wurde denn am Bike umgebaut oder verändert, schaut "relativ normal" aus, was aber nicht schlecht ist?
> Zu erkennen, ist Kurbel mit Kettenblatt, sowie Stütze mit Klemme.
> Negativer Vorbau, aber trotzdem kaum Überhöhung, oder täuscht das auf den Fotos?
> ...



Danke euch  

Poliert ist es aber leider nicht mehr so sauber.
Ganz so leicht ist es nicht, das Gewicht liegt aktuell mit den Originalen Laufrädern und den Vittoria Reifen bei 8,2 Kilo.

Geändert wurde eigentlich so gut wie alles, hier mal eine kleine Liste.

Darimo Lenker 99g
Darimo Sattelstütze 83g
Selfmade Carbon Sattelklemme 5,8 g
Selfmade Steckachsen 33 und 30 g
China Sattel 106g
Exustar e-pm 25 ti Pedalen getunt 177g
Race Face Next Kurbel
Selfmade Innenlager 29g
XTR m9000 Schaltwerk getunt 187g
XTR m9000 Bremsen getunt 7g leichter pro Bremse
Sram XG-1199 Kassette 264g
Kalloy Uno Vorbau 80mm getunt 84g
Fox 32 Performance mit Factory Innereien getunt 1321 g

Aktuell Baustelle ist noch Laufräder und der Vorbau, der Kalloy Uno ist nur drauf zum testen ob die Position so passt.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Krabbenkoenig (4. Mai 2021)

letztens gebraucht erstanden.. und passt farblich fast zu Canyon meiner Tochter.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (12. Mai 2021)

Hab mir notgedrungen ein Scott Scale 930 gekauft, weil ich mein Orbea Alma stornieren musste. Farbe schön, Serienteile bockschwer. Nächste Woche ist es fertig umgebaut (Laufräder, Reifen und Sattelstürze sind noch auf dem Weg), hier mal im Auslieferungszustand (11,9kg) + Xpedo CXR Pedale (290g).

Nächste Woche dann:

Bremse Shimano MT400 -> Formula Cura2
Scheiben SM-RT10 180/160mm -> Galfer 6-Loch MTB Wave Fixex 180/160mm (mit DT Switss CL Adapter, da CL Variante nicht lieferbar)
Lenker von Synchros Alu 740mm 315g -> Thomson Cross Country Carbon 730mm (200g)
FC-MT511-1 Kurbel mit 32er Blatt und KMC Kette -> XT-Kurbel mit Wolftooth 34 T oval und SLX Kette
Laufradsatz Synchros 25mm irgendwas -> DT Swiss XR 1700 mit Tubeless Umbau
Reifen sind WTB Ranger, vorne 720g, hinten 850g (WTF?) -> Vittoria Barzo / Mezcal 2.25 Tanwall
Sattelstürze Synchros Duncan -> Hope Carbon 400mm, 15mm SB
Sattel Synchros Belcarra mit 290g -> SQLAB 611 Ergowave S'Qantara (190g).
Griffe Synchros -> SQLAB 711

Also mehr oder weniger nur den Rahmen gekauft.
Sobald verfügbar wird die 590g (mit Lockring) Deore Kassette noch gegen ne Garbaruk mit 335g getauscht, die FOX32 Rhythm muss DT Swiss F232 ONE (ohne remote, offset 51mm statt der 44mm der Fox für mehr Trail und so) weichen oder ner RS SID Ultimate. Gabel aber wohl erst im neuen Jahr.

Naja an Sebastians 8,2kg werde ich nicht ganz rankommen  Dafür müsste ich schondie arg leichten Carbonteile kaufen. Aber natürlich wären bei Lenker, Sattel und Stütze allein noch jeweils gut 50g gegenüber meinen Carbonteilen drin.
Aber von den 11,9kg Serie dann ein ganzes Stück entfernt sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CBecker87 (12. Mai 2021)

Servus!
Ich hab seit Februar endlich mein Jobrad! Ein Scott Scale 960  zum Einstieg extra etwas günstiger gewählt und bisher sehr zufrieden 👍🏻

Hab bisher den Vorbau getauscht, da mir die 80mm zu viel waren. Außerdem hab ich von den Maxxis Rekon Race auf die Schwalbe Nobby Nic getauscht und gleich auf Tubeless gewechselt. Ansonsten das übliche, andere Griffe und Pedale


----------



## Teppichmesser (13. Mai 2021)




----------



## neo-bahamuth (15. Mai 2021)

So eben erst fertig geworden, wegen Nachwirkungen der Corona-Impfung gehts heute wohl auch nicht mehr raus.
Jetzt 10,55kg mit Flaschenhaltern, Pumpenhalter und Klingel. Wenn die Garbaruk Kassette dann mal lieferbar ist sowie die RS SID Select SL dann sinds ziemlich genau 10kg. Pro Reifen sinds 120ml Milch, da könnte man auch noch sparen


----------



## ghostmuc (15. Mai 2021)

schaut chic aus


----------



## Del2k (17. Mai 2021)

Herrlich


----------



## subdiver (22. Mai 2021)

Heute mit dem Oldtimer unterwegs


----------



## boxy (24. Mai 2021)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Mein Spark jetzt mit neuer Gabel 😃



Ist dann aber nur noch 2 Positionen, oder?


----------



## Luisfigo (24. Mai 2021)

boxy schrieb:


> Ist dann aber nur noch 2 Positionen, oder?


Ja genau 👍 mehr braucht man bei der Gabel auch nicht


----------



## ArSt (24. Mai 2021)

Hab' auch noch meinen Oldtimer:


----------



## Del2k (24. Mai 2021)

Hach diese Felgen… 🥰🥰🥰


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (24. Mai 2021)

Das sind aber nicht die, die Du meinst, sondern jene  : https://worldofmtb.de/material/best-of/laufrad/xc-superlight/bike-ahead-ac-one/


----------



## mogg (24. Mai 2021)

Del2k schrieb:


> Hach diese Felgen… 🥰🥰🥰


Die sind schon echt nice


----------



## mogg (24. Mai 2021)

ArSt schrieb:


> Das sind aber nicht die, die Du meinst, sondern jene  : https://worldofmtb.de/material/best-of/laufrad/xc-superlight/bike-ahead-ac-one/


Egal, trotzdem sehr geile Laufräder


----------



## ArSt (24. Mai 2021)

Hier in der 29er-Abteilung macht es schon eine deutlichen Unterschied ob man einen Biturbo RS-Laufradsatz oder den alten Biturbo S von Bike Ahead fährt: Letzterer, von dem mein AC One abgeleitet ist, ist nicht mehr fahrbar.


----------



## mogg (24. Mai 2021)

Ach ja, fahrbar ist das was Dir Spaß macht. Muss man alles nicht so genau nehmen was hier im Forum gefachsimpelt wird.


----------



## subdiver (30. Mai 2021)

Spark RC 900


----------



## neo-bahamuth (31. Mai 2021)

Scale 930 Mod. 2021. Jetzt ist bis auf Gabel, Kassette und Lockouthebel nix mehr Original 
Gabel aber wohl erst im neuen Jahr und Kassette sobald Garbaruk wieder liefern kann.


----------



## sareyko (26. Juni 2021)

Hab auch nochmal Hand angelegt und kurzerhand 'n flottes Shooting gemacht. 
Bisschen orange-lastig, aber ich mag es.


----------



## tonzone (12. Juli 2021)

Nach einigen Auftragsaufbauten und vielen Testfahrten der Ergebnis-Bikes heute wieder mal mit dem eigenen Radl die Montags-Tour gefahren, eine der klassischen Hausrunden mit knapp 1.100 Hm (gestern mit Scale etwas weiter ausgeholt/1.700 Hm). Bald ist Nationalpark-BM...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tonzone (21. Juli 2021)

Heute mit den RC´s im Hochgebirge... ca. 2.000 Hm... perfekte Bedingungen, mit Schnee, Alpinrosen, Murmeltieren und überhaupt (extra die kl. Ixus mitgenommen, Handy hab ich ja niemals dabei)...


----------



## Powermaniaxx (21. Juli 2021)

Kann zwar mit der Kulisse nicht ganz mithalten und bin weit weg von 2.000hm, dafür halt in 5 Stunden 110km bei 400hm (Flachland halt).


----------



## ghostmuc (22. Juli 2021)

tonzone schrieb:


> Heute mit den RC´s im Hochgebirge... ca. 2.000 Hm... perfekte Bedingungen, mit Schnee, Alpinrosen, Murmeltieren und überhaupt (extra die kl. Ixus mitgenommen, Handy hab ich ja niemals dabei)...



Schaut cool aus.
Wo ist das  ?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (22. Juli 2021)

Dann hier auch noch, einmal dreckig, dann sauber, dann wieder etwas dreckig aufm Stoneman


----------



## tonzone (22. Juli 2021)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Schaut cool aus.
> Wo ist das ?


Montafon. Wir starten immer von Bludenz, über den Ill-Radweg nach Vandans (wo der Hau-... äh Schauspieler herkommt: Jean Claude Vandans ) -> Rellstal -> Zalundatal (wo man den Film mit Eddy Murphy drehte: "Der Prinz von Zalunda" ) -> Schweizer Tor -> "Öfa Pass" -> direkt unter den spektakulären "Drei Türmen" zur Lindauer Hütte (Spinatknödel mit Bergkäse, Weizen, eh kloar!) -> Gauertal -> via Tschagguns / Illweg wieder zum Ausgangspunkt.
Machen wir seit über 20 Jahren mindestens ein Mal im Jahr. Viel Schultern, oft auch richtig viel Schnee unter den Türmen, aber die Gegend ist sagenhaft, es ist es jedes Mal wert. Trotz annähernd 2.000 Hm und around 50 Km "nur" eine 4h-Tour. Wetter muß stabil sein, da kann´s ordentlich krachen da oben. 
Meine Begleiterin mit dem zweiten RC ist übrigens Jahrgang ´52... die wird niemals müde, wir sind sogar fast eine Stunde schneller wie etwa vor 10 Jahren...


----------



## Smithie (23. Juli 2021)

Die Runde hab' ich vor über 20 Jahren mal gemacht, mit Start in Vandans. Landschaftlich wirklich ein Traum!

Seitdem war ich dort nur im Winter mit Tourenski unterwegs, hat auch was .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tonzone (23. Juli 2021)

Smithie schrieb:


> Seitdem war ich dort nur im Winter mit Tourenski unterwegs, hat auch was .


Ist auch cool, mit den TS... das Zeitfenster muss da natürlich auch passen, wie auch das Wetter. 
Nach der Tour natürlich noch diverse Absacker auf der Lindauer Hütte


----------



## tonzone (28. Juli 2021)

Schatzi´s Spark wurde mit einer Lenker-/Vorbaukombidingsbums gepimpt, frische Griffe und sonstiger Service... hat jetzt so um die 350.000 HM drauf und geht immer noch ab wieder wia a Fiaberzapfl 
Trotz schwerem Sattel und nicht grad federleichten Reifen (dafür Acros LRS ) 9,8 kg...

Für mich immer noch das schönste aller Sparks!


----------



## subdiver (28. Juli 2021)

tonzone schrieb:


> das schönste aller Sparks!



Nö


----------



## tonzone (28. Juli 2021)

Ja okay, Dein´s ist auch wirklich besonders schick!  Sogar die Felgen waren damals farblich angepasst, vor allen Dingen noch leicht, nicht so wie seit ca. 2018.
Man sieht nicht mehr viele von denen... frag mich, wo die alle hin sind, vor einigen Jahren war bei den Marathönern in der CH gefühlt jedes zweite ein Scale/Spark RC in der klassischen RC-Lackierung... naja, ich hatte ja auch eines


----------



## subdiver (28. Juli 2021)

@tonzone 
Dein Spark gefällt mir auch gut und ist technisch sicher besser 

Ich hatte schon oft überlegt meines gegen was Neueres einzutauschen,
aber mir gefällt es immer noch gut und es ist leicht (10,5kg).


----------



## tonzone (28. Juli 2021)

Habe von Deinem Bautyp (Scales & Sparks) schon sicher an die 10 Stück gepimpt mit aktuellem Kram wie 12-fach XX1/X01, andere Gabel usw. Man kann da noch einiges rausholen, und wenn einem die Geometrie grundsätzlich passt, wozu den Rahmen wechseln, da hast Du absolut Recht! 
Anregung: mit einer frischen Gabel mit 51mm Offset (z. B. DT Swiss F232) wird das Radl auch noch ein bissl länger und ruhiger zu fahren. Und dazu noch einmal leichter wie es eh schon ist .

Würde ich aufgefrischt immer noch sehr vielen aktuellen Race-Fullys vorziehen. 



subdiver schrieb:


> Dein Spark gefällt mir auch gut


Meinst Du das weiter oben (2019er Nino Edition mit viel weiss drin) oder das (von Schatzi) mit roter Gabel von vorhin?


----------



## subdiver (28. Juli 2021)

tonzone schrieb:


> Meinst Du das weiter oben (2019er Nino Edition mit viel weiss drin) oder das (von Schatzi) mit roter Gabel von vorhin?



Das Nino gefällt mir einen Tick besser, aber beide sind toll  

Mit der Fox Factory bin ich eigentlich zufrieden.
Mit dem Flipchip könnte ich den Lenkwinkel ein wenig flacher stellen,
aber dann wird der Sitzwinkel auch flacher.

Eine 12-fach hatte ich mir schon überlegt, aber die 2-Fach  XX-Carbonkurbel
und die sonstigen XX-Komponenten sind noch top.

Ich bin überrascht, dass die direkten Nachfolgen meines RC allesamt schwerer geworden sind.


----------



## ghostmuc (29. Juli 2021)

tonzone schrieb:


> Schatzi´s Spark wurde mit einer Lenker-/Vorbaukombidingsbums gepimpt, frische Griffe und sonstiger Service... hat jetzt so um die 350.000 HM drauf und geht immer noch ab wieder wia a Fiaberzapfl
> Trotz schwerem Sattel und nicht grad federleichten Reifen (dafür Acros LRS ) 9,8 kg...
> 
> Für mich immer noch das schönste aller Sparks!



Find des auch das schönste Spark, hab selbst das selbe Model.
HM weiß ich nicht, aber 17.000km drauf.
Auch einiges Ungebaut und natürlich erneuert.
Aber nachdem es immer noch top in Ordnung ist, ich immer noch super zufrieden bin und mit dem neuen Spark irgendwie nix anfangen kann,wird es wohl noch bisschen bleiben


----------



## tonzone (29. Juli 2021)

subdiver schrieb:


> Mit dem Flipchip könnte ich den Lenkwinkel ein wenig flacher stellen,
> aber dann wird der Sitzwinkel auch flacher.


Ah ja, das hatte ich ganz vergessen, das war damals möglich! Hätte ich noch das alte Spark, würde ich das machen und eine 110mm DT Swiss reinbauen, ev. auch den Dämpfer switchen, man hätte quasi fast ein neues Radl! Wenn der 2-fach Antrieb noch gut funktioniert, passt´s ja auch. Ich finde es halt deutlich aufgeräumter mit 1x, von der Übersetzung hat mir nie wirklich was gefehlt (war aber schon bei 11x so).
Andererseits... wenn alles läuft und funktioniert, wieso überhaupt etwas ändern? Aber aus mir spricht halt auch immer der Schrauber in mir .




ghostmuc schrieb:


> Find des auch das schönste Spark, hab selbst das selbe Model.
> HM weiß ich nicht, aber 17.000km drauf.
> Auch einiges Ungebaut und natürlich erneuert.
> Aber nachdem es immer noch top in Ordnung ist, ich immer noch super zufrieden bin und mit dem neuen Spark irgendwie nix anfangen kann,wird es wohl noch bisschen bleiben


Da kommen sicher auch einige HM zusammen bei der KM-Leistung!    Mir gefällt das Bazooka-Spark ebenfalls überhaupt nicht... werde mein Sparky noch behalten und vielleicht noch mit dem Fahrwerk experimentieren (Du hast ja auch den Dämpfer gewechselt und warst begeistert, wenn ich mich recht entsinne). Habe unlängst bei einem FM936-Aufbau komplett auf DT Swiss aufgebaut, das funktioniert extrem gut (quasi genau wie Flückiger es fährt), sowohl bei dem Mädel mit 53 kg als auch bei mir schwerem Brocken mit 66 . Wäre interessant, wie das Spark sich damit anfühlt... auf jeden Fall nicht schlechter, und es wäre dann immer noch around 1 Kg leichter als das schiache SP22-Monstrum...


----------



## ghostmuc (30. Juli 2021)

Ja, war ich mit dem RS Dämpfer. Bereue es nach wie vor nicht, der ist um Welten besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tonzone (4. August 2021)

Nach diversen Touren mit den Sparks (und anderen Radln) mal wieder mit den Scales unterwegs...


----------



## sympho (10. August 2021)

Mit dem Genius aufm Fimber-Pass


----------



## tonzone (10. August 2021)

@sympho: Big Respect! Mit dem (für mich ) schweren Bock käme ich keinen Anstieg hoch!

Morgen fahren wir auf die Heilbronner von Schruns aus, vermutlich aber klassisch (M3-Variante) und nicht via Silbertal/Schönverwall, dort steht das Wasser in jedem Kuhtritt... 

Bist auch über´s Silbertal oder von St. Anton in´s Paznaun/Ischgl? 
Oder gar über die Doppelseescharte?


----------



## sympho (10. August 2021)

Bin mit dem "schweren Bock" letzte Woche die Albrecht-Route gefahren - habe aber auch lange mit mir gerungen, ob ich nicht doch das Spark nehme (allerdings noch das 2015er) und habe mich dann für das Genius entschieden - war definitiv richtig  

Zum Fimber hoch gings ab Ischgl, ganz "normal" via Bodenalpe und das Fimbertal.


----------



## ghostmuc (10. August 2021)

Wenn ihr schon in der Gegend seit, mein Spark am vergangenen Wochenende vor dem Start zur Ischgl Ironbike


----------



## jghb87 (14. August 2021)

So, nach gefühlt ewigem Aufbau stell ich mal mein Ransom rein.
Zur ersten Probefahrt gings nach Lermoos inklusive Blindseetrail bei traumhaftem Wetter.


----------



## Mexx4 (18. August 2021)

Scott Spark RC Team Issue AXS 2022 😎

Schmutzig gemacht wird's heute.


----------



## Southbike (22. August 2021)

Hat sich überschnitten


----------



## subdiver (4. September 2021)

Heute mit dem Altplastik unterwegs, eigentlich nicht mehr fahrbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee42 (9. September 2021)

Mein Scott Genius 950 auf 27,5 XT Laufrädern und Hans Dampf Classic, XT Flats, Ergon Fat2 Grips.


----------



## FocusFlo (12. September 2021)

Ich bin aktuell auch noch hin- und hergerissen ob ich mich wirklich von meinem Altplastik trennen soll  
Das neue müsste sich erst in einer ausgiebigen Probefahrt beweisen.
Es macht einfach nach wie vor Spaß mit dem „unfahrbaren“ Hobel. (Denke das da auch die eine oder andere Modifikation ihren Teil dazu beiträgt 😜)


tonzone schrieb:


> Hätte ich noch das alte Spark, würde ich das machen und eine 110mm DT Swiss reinbauen, ev. auch den Dämpfer switchen, man hätte quasi fast ein neues Radl!


Die Idee finde ich auch recht ansprechend, besteht dann weiterhin die Möglichkeit bei DT Swiss den Twinloc zu nutzen?

Hier noch 2 Schnappschüsse von gestern:






schönen Sonntag wünsche ich allen.


----------



## tonzone (12. September 2021)

FocusFlo schrieb:


> Die Idee finde ich auch recht ansprechend, besteht dann weiterhin die Möglichkeit bei DT Swiss den Twinloc zu nutzen?


Natürlich, funktioniert! Und das Radl würde auch noch Gewicht verlieren  
Federgabel und Dämpfer wären ja auch keine Fehlinvestition... solltest Du in mittelbarer Zukunft mal ein Bike aufbauen wollen (ich verweise gerne auf diesen Thread: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/carbonda-fm-936-erfahrungsaustausch.941960/page-3), kannst Du die Teile ja weiterverwenden (zumindest die Gabel). Sehr viele interessante Radln zu sehen in der Diskussion, von 100 - 120mm, von Race unter 10Kg bis fast schon Trailbike.

So, jetzt auf die Sparks! 

Wünsche einen erfreulichen und der Libido zuträglichen Sonntag!


----------



## metalrene1989 (14. September 2021)

Hatte eigenntlich nicht vor ein Spark zu kaufen aber habe dann rein zufällig gesehen das bei uns in der Firma eines reingekommen ist und da musste ich gleich zuschlagen 😜
*edit:
Gibt es irgenntwo schon eine passende Schutzfolie fürs neue Spark?


----------



## Paddyfr (14. September 2021)

metalrene1989 schrieb:


> Gibt es irgenntwo schon eine passende Schutzfolie fürs neue Spark?


Von Syncros in glänzend oder in matt
https://www.syncros.com/de/de/produ...ection-kit-spark-carbon?article=2883600360222


----------



## masterali (17. September 2021)

Scott Scale 925 2020 mit der ein oder anderen Optimierung. 9,9 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom-skywalker (20. September 2021)

Letzte Woche zugelaufen.
Nicht der neueste heiße Schei§, nicht high end, aber:
Ich wußte, dass mir der Rahmen passen würde wie 'ne eins, seit ich Nino Schurter's WC-Radl am Flughafen Zürich gesehen habe. Und es hat sich zu 100% bestätigt.

Rahmengröße M,
27,5" Laufräder
3fach Kurbel.







Den Sattel habe ich nach der Ausfahrt wieder waagrecht gestellt und richtig festgeschraubt.


----------



## mogg (21. September 2021)

tom-skywalker schrieb:


> Rahmengröße M,
> 27,5" Laufräder
> 3fach Kurbel


unfahrbar, wenn das die Style-Polizei sieht ;-)


----------



## ArSt (21. September 2021)

tom-skywalker schrieb:


> 3fach Kurbel.


Einer der letzten Mohikaner!


----------



## Teppichmesser (21. September 2021)

2017er Scale RC SL
mit Federgabel.....




....oder mit Starrgabel


----------



## masterali (24. September 2021)

metalrene1989 schrieb:


> Hatte eigenntlich nicht vor ein Spark zu kaufen aber habe dann rein zufällig gesehen das bei uns in der Firma eines reingekommen ist und da musste ich gleich zuschlagen 😜
> *edit:
> Gibt es irgenntwo schon eine passende Schutzfolie fürs neue Spark?
> Anhang anzeigen 1339697Anhang anzeigen 1339698



Hi, 

Glückwunsch zu dem schicken Rad! Eine Frage: Ist bei deinem die 2 oder 4-Kolben XT Bremsanlage verbaut? Online ist bei Scott die 4-Kolben-Anlage aufgeführt, jedoch habe ich mittlerweile auch schon einige Bilder gesehen, bei denen dann abweichend die 2-Kolben-Version verbaut war. 

Schutzfolien gibt es wie bereits erwähnt bei Syncros oder alternativ bei folgendem Anbieter in unterschiedlichen Ausführungen:









						Scott Spark RC, 900, Ultimate EVO, Tuned, 910, Comp (2022-) - extended version
					

Die Bike-Lackschutzfolie ist genau auf das Modell, Baujahr und Größe deines Bikes konzipiert. So wird ein optimaler Schutz gewährleistet.




					www.easy-frame.com


----------



## metalrene1989 (24. September 2021)

masterali schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Glückwunsch zu dem schicken Rad! Eine Frage: Ist bei deinem die 2 oder 4-Kolben XT Bremsanlage verbaut? Online ist bei Scott die 4-Kolben-Anlage aufgeführt, jedoch habe ich mittlerweile auch schon einige Bilder gesehen, bei denen dann abweichend die 2-Kolben-Version verbaut war.
> 
> ...


Hallo, 
Ja bei meinem sind auch die 2 Kolben XT montiert. Finde ich allerdings auch ausreichend für das Rad, vorne werde ich noch auf eine 203er Scheibe wechseln.  

Habe jetzt die Folie von Syncros bestellt über meinem Händler ist allerdings erst demnächst verfürgbar.


----------



## masterali (24. September 2021)

metalrene1989 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ja bei meinem sind auch die 2 Kolben XT montiert. Finde ich allerdings auch ausreichend für das Rad, vorne werde ich noch auf eine 203er Scheibe wechseln.
> 
> Habe jetzt die Folie von Syncros bestellt über meinem Händler ist allerdings erst demnächst verfürgbar.



Danke für die Info. Mir persönlich reicht die 2-Kolben auch aus. Ich hatte damit noch nie Probleme. Ist aber sicher für den ein oder anderen interessant, dass die aktuellen Angaben auf scott.de geringfügig abweichen können.


----------



## Gilmore173 (25. September 2021)

Heute das schöne Wetter genutzt, und was soll ich sagen...immer noch super zufrieden mit dem Hobel.


----------



## Simon1981 (26. September 2021)

Gilmore173 schrieb:


> Heute das schöne Wetter genutzt, und was soll ich sagen...immer noch super zufrieden mit dem Hobel.


Hallo Gilmore,

du fährst auch das Spark RC900 PRO aus 2020 oder? 
Hast du eine andere Federgabel verbaut oder täuscht das auf dem Foto?

Hab auch das 2020er und bin mit dem Ansprechverhalten der verbauten Sid Select+ nicht zufrieden.

Viele Grüße

Simon


----------



## Gilmore173 (27. September 2021)

Simon1981 schrieb:


> Hallo Gilmore,
> 
> du fährst auch das Spark RC900 PRO aus 2020 oder?
> Hast du eine andere Federgabel verbaut oder täuscht das auf dem Foto?
> ...


Hallo Simon, richtig, habe das Pro aus 2020. Kann deine Erfahrungen nachvollziehen.  Auch ich war lange Zeit mit der Performance der Federelemente nicht ganz zufrieden und gar enttäuscht. Nachdem ich jedoch bei hinteren Dämpfer einen Tokken entfernt und einen kleinen Service bei der Gabel gemacht habe läuft alles top. Kann mich echt nicht beklagen. Das Ansprechverhalten bei der Gabel ist deutlich besser geworden. In meinem Fall auf jeden Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simon1981 (28. September 2021)

Gilmore173 schrieb:


> Hallo Simon, richtig, habe das Pro aus 2020. Kann deine Erfahrungen nachvollziehen.  Auch ich war lange Zeit mit der Performance der Federelemente nicht ganz zufrieden und gar enttäuscht. Nachdem ich jedoch bei hinteren Dämpfer einen Tokken entfernt und einen kleinen Service bei der Gabel gemacht habe läuft alles top. Kann mich echt nicht beklagen. Das Ansprechverhalten bei der Gabel ist deutlich besser geworden. In meinem Fall auf jeden Fall.


Danke für deine Antwort. Das lässt mich ja mal hoffen wenn das Fahrwerk im Winter dann mal zum Service geht.


----------



## trautbrueder (2. Oktober 2021)

Bin gerade dabei ein altes Endorphin aufzubauen noch nicht ganz fertig aber man sieht schon was es werden.


----------



## metalrene1989 (4. Oktober 2021)




----------



## Schwalli (8. Oktober 2021)

Scott Peak 900 aus 2017


----------



## subdiver (23. Oktober 2021)

Der alte Bock macht immer noch Spaß und das Gewicht ist auch gut (10,5kg).


----------



## tom-skywalker (24. November 2021)

...und gleich noch 'n Scale (Scale 40, 26", als Jugendrad gebraucht gekauft)


----------



## detlefs (24. November 2021)

noch zwei Scott's  beide machen viel Spass...


----------



## mountainbiker91 (5. Januar 2022)

Mein Scott Spark Rc 900Team Issue 2020. Gabel wurde umlackiert und leichtere Felgen mit Tune Naben verbaut. Syncros Fraser Einheit auch nachgerüstet. Trotz meinen 157cm möchte ich das Rad nicht hergeben und komme sehr gut damit zurecht👍😁


----------



## sepp0 (5. Januar 2022)

🤔





Gerade bei #eBayKleinanzeigen gefunden. Wie findest du das?









						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Usingen finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainbiker91 (5. Januar 2022)

Stimmt. Hatte die ganze Zeit überlegt ob es Sinn macht es durch ein anderen Racer der etwas niedriger ist zu ersetzen. Aber alle anderen bauen noch höher. Also verstehe dein Sinn nicht das reinzustellen🤔


----------



## sepp0 (5. Januar 2022)

Hatte es die Tage dort schon gesehen und da kam es mir hier bekannt vor.
Hab es nicht verstanden das man hier so von dem Rad schwärmt und es eigentlich verkaufen möchte.


----------



## mountainbiker91 (5. Januar 2022)

Naja davon schwärmen und es mal reinstellen und sich Gedanken machen obs noch andere Möglichkeiten gibt ist ein riesen Unterschied. Ein Artikel einstellen heißt nicht gleich verkaufen wollen 👌


----------



## Walkerk (5. Januar 2022)

Macht Sinn 🧐🙈


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (5. Januar 2022)

*Herrgott nochmal jetzt is aber auch Ruhe im Karton!*


----------



## Hochhaus22 (6. Januar 2022)

Hier ist mein (neues) Scott g-zero team issue. 
Werd jetzt mit dem Umbau anfangen das es zur neuen Saison fertig ist. 
Gruß Marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badenalfa115 (15. Januar 2022)

Hier meines - Scott E-MTB Genius eRide 930 - Achtung - macht süchtig


----------



## ImARallon (17. Januar 2022)

eBikes im mtb Forum.. Gaaanz dünnes Eis 

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Mexx4 (20. Januar 2022)

ImARallon schrieb:


> eBikes im mtb Forum.. Gaaanz dünnes Eis
> 
> Viel Spaß damit



Haben wir nicht noch irgendwo den Scheiterhaufen aus den frühen 29" Tagen oder den Anfängen der elektronischen Schaltunge? 

Die HexerInnen wurden doch auch alle verbrannt 😂


----------



## hackl (31. Januar 2022)

Hat von den scottliebhabern noch wer nen syncros sattel rumliegen den er vlt nicht mehr braucht?
Hab mich am scale so dran gewöhnt das er meinen sqlab verdrengt. 
Möcht ihn gern ans santa hightower montiern


----------



## mikeorbreak (3. Februar 2022)

hackl schrieb:


> Hat von den scottliebhabern noch wer nen syncros sattel rumliegen den er vlt nicht mehr braucht?
> Hab mich am scale so dran gewöhnt das er meinen sqlab verdrengt.
> Möcht ihn gern ans santa hightower montiern Anhang anzeigen 1411829Anhang anzeigen 1411830



Hab einen unbenutzten Sattel aus dem 2018er Genius 920 daheim rumliegen...


----------



## Lt.Cmdr.Worf (12. Februar 2022)

Genius 900 tuned


----------



## Wastelino (12. Februar 2022)

Scott Spark RC 900 WC N1NO mit 8,8kg:​


----------



## neo-bahamuth (13. Februar 2022)

hackl schrieb:


> Hat von den scottliebhabern noch wer nen syncros sattel rumliegen den er vlt nicht mehr braucht?
> Hab mich am scale so dran gewöhnt das er meinen sqlab verdrengt.
> Möcht ihn gern ans santa hightower montiern Anhang anzeigen 1411829Anhang anzeigen 1411830


Ich hab glaube 2 oder 3x nen Belcarra , einmal vom Scale 930 letztes Jahr, einmal von meinem neuen Addict RC 20. Und noch nen RR2.0 vom nem Addict 2017. Den Belcarra vom Scale muss ich suchen, den vom Addict RC kann ich glaub nicht so einfach hergeben, ist ein LEasingrad  Aber den vom Scale brauche ich nicht. Ist aber dann nur ein bockschwerer Syncros Belcarra Regular 2.5.


Achja, Foto passt hier dann natürlich auch rein.


----------



## Lt.Cmdr.Worf (13. Februar 2022)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1419565



Wunderschön das Addict RC 😍


----------



## DrMacabre (25. März 2022)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huffdipuffdi (6. April 2022)

Da es Zeit wurde den Fox durch einen funktionierenden Dämpfer zu ersetzen, musste eine Lösung her. Mit dieser Lösung ging es ganz gut und plötzlich war der Hinterbau auch zu gebrauchen. Als nun die Trunnion Variante auf den Markt kam; sofort.

Leider ist der neue etwas dicker im Umfang und ohne Schleifen passt er nicht rein. Aber das wars mir wert.


----------



## Lt.Cmdr.Worf (6. April 2022)

Zeig doch mal das ganze Radl, nicht nur den Dämpfer.
Um was für ein Scott handelt es sich denn?


----------



## huffdipuffdi (6. April 2022)

Ist ein Genius. Mache mal ein Bild in besserer Umgebung.


----------



## huffdipuffdi (12. April 2022)

Wie versprochen


----------



## masterali (18. April 2022)

Spark 910 2022


----------



## masterali (8. Mai 2022)

Mal etwas Farbe ans 910er gebracht...


----------



## Southbike (11. Mai 2022)

Mein Spark


----------



## subdiver (11. Mai 2022)

Southbike schrieb:


> Mein Spark



Tegernsee?

Gestern mit meinem Altplastik unterwegs.


----------



## Southbike (11. Mai 2022)

subdiver schrieb:


> Tegernsee?


Nein dort bin ich manchmal auch, an Erinnerung an die Marathon Zeit. Ist aber Zueri Oberland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (11. Mai 2022)

Southbike schrieb:


> Nein dort bin ich manchmal auch, an Erinnerung an die Marathon Zeit. Ist aber Zueri Oberland



Auch sehr schön.

Tegernsee-Marathon bin ich auch in meiner wilden Zeit gefahren, aber mit einem Rocky Element.

Wieviel wiegt Dein Spark?


----------



## Southbike (12. Mai 2022)

subdiver schrieb:


> Auch sehr schön.
> 
> Tegernsee-Marathon bin ich auch in meiner wilden Zeit gefahren, aber mit einem Rocky Element.
> 
> Wieviel wiegt Dein Spark?


Aktuell in XL 10.8kg
Mit leichteren Reifen, in 2.35,  und ein paar Kleinigkeiten müsste ich auf 10 .5 10.6 kg kommen. Mit viel Glück auf 10.4 kg


----------



## Southbike (12. Mai 2022)

subdiver schrieb:


> Tegernsee?
> 
> Gestern mit meinem Altplastik unterwegs.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1476189


Deine Version,  hatte ich bisher, ein tolles Bike.
Im technischen uphill und downhill spielt das neue Spark seine Vorteile aus.
Steil und technisch neigte das alte gerne dazu das Vorderrad anzuheben und wurde dadurch ausgehebelt. Das ist beim neuen nicht so der Fall, bleibt am Boden kann Dinger fahren sie vorher nur mit viel Aufwand, Kraft und Arbeit möglich waren.
Beim runter sowieso durch flacheren Lenkwinkel und mehr Federweg und allgemein geänderte Geometrie.
Habe hakt auch einen hohen Schwerpunkt durch Grösse, kleinere merken den Unterschied möglicherweise nicht ganz so gewaltig

Ist mit damals auch beim Umstieg von 26 auf 29 aufgefallen, das aushebeln fällt bei größeren Leuten deutlich mehr auf durch Schwerpunkt


----------



## Southbike (12. Mai 2022)

subdiver schrieb:


> Auch sehr schön.
> 
> Tegernsee-Marathon bin ich auch in meiner wilden Zeit gefahren, aber mit einem Rocky Element.
> 
> Wieviel wiegt Dein Spark?


Pfui Rocky**


----------



## subdiver (12. Mai 2022)

Der alte Hobel macht immer noch Spaß


----------



## tonzone (12. Mai 2022)

subdiver schrieb:


> Der alte Hobel macht immer noch Spaß


Und sieht schicker aus als der dicke Hobel oben... und leichter .
Liesse sich relativ leicht mit einer SID Ultimate RD oder DTSW F232 Gabel/Dämpfer auf ein neues Niveau hieven... leichter LRS dazu (etwas größere Maulweite), vielleicht noch 1x11/1x12...

Gerade kürzlich das auch schon ein bissl in die Jahre gekommene Sparky von Schatzi gepimpt... Gabel auf 110mm gestretched, leichterer Lenker, leichter Sattel... trotz der ziemlich fetten Cross King 2,3 recht deutlich unter 10kg. 
Auf dem Bild mit den zwei Scotts ist übrigens mein Spark-Nachfolger drauf - FM936/Rahmengröße S, 9,85 Kg (das Spark RC Nino-Edition wäre als Rahmensatz zu haben, falls jemand Interesse hat, einfach per PM).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (12. Mai 2022)

tonzone schrieb:


> Und sieht schicker aus als der dicke Hobel oben... und leichter .
> Liesse sich relativ leicht mit einer SID Ultimate RD oder DTSW F232 Gabel/Dämpfer auf ein neues Niveau hieven... leichter LRS dazu (etwas größere Maulweite), vielleicht noch 1x11/1x12...



Eigentlich bin ich mit der Factory Gabel und dem Dämpfer recht zufrieden.
Überlegt hatte ich mir schon mal 1x12.
So wie der alte Hobel da steht, 10,5kg mit Schläuche.


----------



## Southbike (12. Mai 2022)

tonzone schrieb:


> Und sieht schicker aus als der dicke Hobel oben... und leichter .
> Liesse sich relativ leicht mit einer SID Ultimate RD oder DTSW F232 Gabel/Dämpfer auf ein neues Niveau hieven... leichter LRS dazu (etwas größere Maulweite), vielleicht noch 1x11/1x12...
> 
> Gerade kürzlich das auch schon ein bissl in die Jahre gekommene Sparky von Schatzi gepimpt... Gabel auf 110mm gestretched, leichterer Lenker, leichter Sattel... trotz der ziemlich fetten Cross King 2,3 recht deutlich unter 10kg.
> Auf dem Bild mit den zwei Scotts ist übrigens mein Spark-Nachfolger drauf - FM936/Rahmengröße S, 9,85 Kg (das Spark RC Nino-Edition wäre als Rahmensatz zu haben, falls jemand Interesse hat, einfach per PM).


Wenn Es dich nicht geben würde, müsste man dich echt noch erfinden.
Macht Sinn einen Xl Rshmen mit entsprechenden Aufbau für Fahrer in der Gewichtsklasse mit andere zu vergleichen dazu noch 120mm keine Teleskop, schmälere Reifen.
Nix für ungut, ist aber blanker Unsinn solche Vergleiche - auch wenn dir mein Bike nicht gefällt, ist es ja ok aber man sollte objektiv bleiben und Äpfel mit Aepfel zu vergleichen


----------



## Goedinio (12. Mai 2022)

*Der neueste Zugang in unserem Fuhrpark 😅 Scale 16, etwas optimiert.*


----------



## subdiver (12. Mai 2022)

Man kann sicher geteilter Meinung bzgl. Optik vom neuen Spark sein,
aber sicher ist es fahrtechnisch ein Super-Bike


----------



## tonzone (13. Mai 2022)

Southbike schrieb:


> Wenn Es dich nicht geben würde, müsste man dich echt noch erfinden.


Also, da tappe ich jetzt im Dunkeln, was das bedeuten soll... 



Southbike schrieb:


> Macht Sinn einen Xl Rshmen mit entsprechenden Aufbau für Fahrer in der Gewichtsklasse mit andere zu vergleichen dazu noch 120mm keine Teleskop, schmälere Reifen.
> Nix für ungut, ist aber blanker Unsinn solche Vergleiche - auch wenn dir mein Bike nicht gefällt, ist es ja ok aber man sollte objektiv bleiben und Äpfel mit Aepfel zu vergleichen


Ich glaube, die 2 Sätze solltest Du nochmal neu formulieren, schwer zu verstehen... 
Was ich herauslesen kann, meinst Du wohl, dass ich mich speziell auf *Dein* Radl bezogen habe... habe ich mitnichten. Ausserdem hast Du den Smiley übersehen, so klein sind selbige doch nicht?  (@subdiver hat es gleich verstanden )
Ich hatte alle Spark RC´s (u. habe immer noch eines) und bin auch das neue RC gefahren... was wir definitiv sagen können - und was ja kein Geheimnis ist - ist, dass das "Ofenrohr"-Spark (wie wir es gerne nennen) eines der Serienbikes ist, an welchem man am meisten ändern muss, damit es sich wie ein Racebike anfühlt (so man diesen Anspruch stellt). Um die 10 Spark-Fahrer*Innen in meinem Freundes-/Bekanntenkreis sagen das gleiche - als Nachfolger kommt es nicht infrage (nicht nur wegen des Gewichts, auch wegen des E-Bike Looks), einer hat schon das neue Merida Ninety-Six, anderen werde ich (wie mir selbst) ein "Synonym RC1" aufbauen (resp. FM936). 

Was die Radl-Größe anbelangt - ich habe mehr als 25 Scotts aufgebaut, darunter waren auch einige XL-Rahmen... tja, dass dieser gerade bei Scott immer besonders schwer ist (erst Recht dann, wenn es nicht nicht um die HMX-, sondern die "billige" HMF Faser handelt), ist ja auch allgemein bekannt. So hatte etwa der Rahmen des XL-Scales, welches ich unlängst für einen Freund aufbaute, 1.320g! 

Dass sich das Spark 22 gut fährt, daran besteht kein Zweifel. Das tut übrigens auch das FM936 (dessen Geometrie sogar noch ein bissl "moderner" ist als die des SP22), und dabei fühlt es sich im direkten Vergleich sogar spritziger an... (zumindest gegen das RC World Cup im Serientrimm, welches ich und ein paar Freunde gefahren sind, immerhin ein 8.200,- Bike).


----------



## Powermaniaxx (16. Mai 2022)

Also ich bin mit meinem billigen HMF-Rahmen noch immer zufrieden. Mir egal ob das Rad 11kg oder 10,5kg wiegt.


----------



## Southbike (16. Mai 2022)

Is


tonzone schrieb:


> Also, da tappe ich jetzt im Dunkeln, was das bedeuten soll...
> 
> 
> Ich glaube, die 2 Sätze solltest Du nochmal neu formulieren, schwer zu verstehen...
> ...


Ist doch schön, wenn du bald ein neues Bike eines anderen Herstellern hast und dann in diesem Forum darüber schreibst


----------



## tonzone (17. Mai 2022)

Southbike schrieb:


> Ist doch schön, wenn du bald ein neues Bike eines anderen Herstellern hast und dann in diesem Forum darüber schreibst


Yo, Du hast wieder nicht korrekt gelesen... das Bike habe ich ja schon längst und fahre es parallel zum Spark 
Daneben habe ich ja ausserdem auch noch andere Scotts (wie übrigens seit über einem Viertel Jahrhundert ), und beim Scale RC WC (selbst aufgebaut, wie auch immer den LRS) sehe ich keinen Bedarf, obwohl mich das ultraschlanke Mondraker Podium oder das Ghost Lector (sehr speziell) als Rahmensatz interessieren würden. Aber das Scale ist halt immer noch einen Wucht...


----------



## Bananamann (17. Mai 2022)

@tonzone 
Fahr mal mit deinem Spark oder China Nachbau und dem neuen Spark ein paar schwere Trails, dann weißt du die Vorteile des neuen Modells zu schätzen.
Ist hald ein Mini Genius mit dem man eben auch Rennen gewinnen kann...
Achja, der neue SL Rahmen ist ca. 100g schwerer als der alte bei 20mm mehr Federweg und dementsprechender Geometrie.


----------



## Roebel-G (17. Mai 2022)

Mein Scott:




Respektive mein 4-jähriger Junior namens Scott…😜

Sorry für das OT. Beim Titel des Threads konnte ich nicht widerstehen… Falls die Frage aufkommen sollte: Im Gegensatz zu 2-beinigen haben wir „leider“ keine 2-rädrige Scotts in der Familie. Die Namenswahl hatte nichts mit meinem Lieblingshobby zu tun.

Beste Grüsse und eine schöne Saison wünsche ich euch Scott-Jüngern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tonzone (17. Mai 2022)

Bananamann schrieb:


> Fahr mal mit deinem Spark oder China Nachbau und dem neuen Spark ein paar schwere Trails, dann weißt du die Vorteile des neuen Modells zu schätzen.


Ich bin dem neuen Spark einen Nachmittag gefahren (auch dies schrieb ich)... es waren nun keine allzu schweren Trails dabei, aber auch nicht ganz ohne (geht bei uns kaum anders ). Fährt sich sehr gut, aber auch ungewohnt träge (wie die meisten Serienbikes, nur bei einem über 8k erwarte ich OTB mehr).

Der China-Nachbau ist eigentlich kein so richtiger Nachbau, immerhin hat auch NS-Bikes (mit-) entwickelt (https://nsbikes.com/synonym-rc-1,427,pl.html), das sind bekanntlich keine Pappnasen. Die drei "Synonym" (FM936), die ich bislang aufgebaut habe, sind ein "Mix" aus dem RC1 und TR1, also nicht 120mm, sondern 110mm Federweg (wobei eines habe ich mit 120mm SID Ultimate aufgebaut). DT Swiss bietet natürlich bekanntlich ebenso einen 3-stufigen Remote an, das funktioniert richtig gut, besonders auch mit dem Twinloc, welchen ich ausserordentlich schätze (wie am Spark). 

Und was die Geometrie anbelangt - schau mal auf der NS-Bikes Seite... sehr interessant. Wenn ich etwa mein "Synonym" (resp. FM936) in Größe S bei bike-stats mit dem SPRC22 in M vergleiche, sind selbige dermassen zusammen, das ist schon fast verblüffend . Mit 110 mm Gabel haben ich einen Lenkwinkel von unter 67°, mit 120er Gabel 66°. 120 vorne brauche ich nicht, aber bei Gelegenheit hänge ich mal eine 120er SID Ultimate rein, habe fast immer eine am Lager.
Ebenso interessant ist, dass ich für meine ersten Ausfahrten den kompletten Antriebsstrang (und LRS) vom Spark auf den Rahmen rübergenommen habe, nur einen frischen X01 Trigger habe ich montiert... es hat sofort ohne irgendwelche Einstellungen tadellos gepasst, musste keine Anschläge am Schaltwerk nachjustieren, die Kettenlänge nicht ändern... lief sofort astrein, schon erstaunlich. Die letzten Monate haben mich mehr Leute auf das Radl/den Rahmen angesprochen als die letzten 3 Jahre mit dem Spark RC, obwohl meines wirklich verdammt schick ist, finde ich (klar, Geschmacksache ).

Nach wie vor bin ich - wie viele andere - davon überzeugt, dass eine Evolution (LW, R, S, SW) das Spark RC für viele Fahrer attraktiver gemacht hätte (das hatten die auch in der Schublade). Ich habe - ebenso wie viele - auf so etwas gewartet und war bereit, bis zu 5K für den Rahmensatz (den ich natürlich günstiger bekommen würde) zu löhnen.
Den E-Pummel-Look hätte Scott immer noch ab dem Spark aufwärts machen können, dort hätte es nicht so eine Rolle gespielt. Aber hätte hätte, nutzt ja nix . Vielleicht zeigen sie in Bälde ein unwiderstehliches neues Scale, das will ich dann


----------



## Southbike (18. Mai 2022)

tonzone schrieb:


> Yo, Du hast wieder nicht korrekt gelesen... das Bike habe ich ja schon längst und fahre es parallel zum Spark
> Daneben habe ich ja ausserdem auch noch andere Scotts (wie übrigens seit über einem Viertel Jahrhundert ), und beim Scale RC WC (selbst aufgebaut, wie auch immer den LRS) sehe ich keinen Bedarf, obwohl mich das ultraschlanke Mondraker Podium oder das Ghost Lector (sehr speziell) als Rahmensatz interessieren würden. Aber das Scale ist halt immer noch einen Wucht...


Keine Sorge, ich habe es korrekt gelesen wollte dich nur etwas fobben mit deinem Newtimer Modell des Sparks in Kindergrösse
Wie ich schon sagte finde den Unterschied  bzgl Globigkeit zwischen  deinem und meinem nicht mehr so gewaltig.
Den größten Unterschied empfand ich von meinem vorherigen Spark (Vorgänger  von deinem) zu dem aktuellen

Das neue Spark polarisiert stärker als die Vorgänger, da bin ich bei dir.
Einigen gefällt es weniger, in meinem Bekanntenkreis gefällt das innovative Design Jedem.

Bisher habe ich beim Biken noch keine E-Bike Unkenrufe erfahren, aber selbst wenn - würde eher schmunzeln anstatt sauer zu sein. Die Bikesaison ist noch frisch, schauen wir mal was noch kommt.


----------



## Southbike (18. Mai 2022)

Zwei Waffen


----------



## masterali (23. Mai 2022)

Update:  910er nun mit Akzenten in orange


----------



## Southbike (27. Mai 2022)

Nun mit neuen Reifen, um farbliche Akzente zu setzen.


----------



## sceada (1. Juni 2022)

Nach 11 Jahren mit einem günstigen Versandbike _(Radon ZR Team, im Angebot gekauft, aber immer zufrieden damit)_ hab ich mir vor 1 Monat mal was neues gegönnt 

Ein _lufthol_ Scott Scale RC 900 Team Issue AXS


----------



## Snick (8. Juni 2022)

Mein Ransom 930 in 27,5", mit ein paar günstigen Tuningteilen für den Bikepark


----------



## subdiver (11. Juni 2022)

Heute mit der Altplaste in den Kitzbüheler Alpen


----------



## huffdipuffdi (13. Juni 2022)

huffdipuffdi schrieb:


> Da es Zeit wurde den Fox durch einen funktionierenden Dämpfer zu ersetzen, musste eine Lösung her. Mit dieser Lösung ging es ganz gut und plötzlich war der Hinterbau auch zu gebrauchen. Als nun die Trunnion Variante auf den Markt kam; sofort.
> 
> Leider ist der neue etwas dicker im Umfang und ohne Schleifen passt er nicht rein. Aber das wars mir wert.
> Anhang anzeigen 1452710Anhang anzeigen 1452711


Da der Cane Creek nicht so recht passen will, aber Welten besser funktioniert als Fox, gibts nun ne neue Wippe.

Die 3D Modelle sind schon vielversprechend 😀


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huffdipuffdi (13. Juni 2022)




----------



## BatCountry (29. Juni 2022)

Da ein Tampico kein wertvolles Sammlerstück ist (zumal bei den Lackschäden, mea culpa ), wurde auch kein Wert auf "Period-Correctness" gelegt. Hauptsache, der alte Haudegen rennt wieder ordentlich. Das hat der treue Kumpane sich verdient.


----------



## Southbike (4. Juli 2022)

Am WE nach längerer Spark Pause mal wieder unterwegs gewesen


----------



## hobbyhic (4. Juli 2022)

@Southbike 
Was für Flaschenhalter sind das an deinem Spark?


----------



## Southbike (4. Juli 2022)

Tune Wasserträger


----------



## FirstGeneration (5. Juli 2022)

Sehen extrem schick aus, halten aber zumindest bei mir nicht so lange (mir sind dieses Jahr schon zwei einfach gebrochen). Ggf. liegt es aber auch daran, daß ich 1000ml Flaschen brauche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Southbike (6. Juli 2022)

FirstGeneration schrieb:


> Sehen extrem schick aus, halten aber zumindest bei mir nicht so lange (mir sind dieses Jahr schon zwei einfach gebrochen). Ggf. liegt es aber auch daran, daß ich 1000ml Flaschen brauche.


Fahre nur bis 750 ml, sowohl am Rennrad als auch MTB seit dieser Saison. Bisher halten sie.
Vorteil von 2 Flaschenhalter, die 1l Flasche brauche ich nicht mehr.
Wobei beim Spark in den 2ten Flaschenhalter nur 650ml passen, aber dann immer noch 40% mehr gegenüber der nur 1l Flasche.
1l reichte mir meist nicht aus, bis ich mal Nachfüllen konnte.
Dazu finde ich es vorteilhaft in die 2 Flasche bsp nur Wasser einzufüllen, in der anderen habe ich meist ein Sportgeträbk drin.


----------



## FirstGeneration (6. Juli 2022)

Hätte ich auch alles gern, aber mit dem "alten" Spark ist leider nur ein Flaschenhalter möglich.


----------



## Southbike (6. Juli 2022)

FirstGeneration schrieb:


> Hätte ich auch alles gern, aber mit dem "alten" Spark ist leider nur ein Flaschenhalter möglich.


Der 2 Flaschenhalter war mit ein Kaufargument für das neue Spark, einen 2ten Flaschenhalter wünsche ich mir schon seit ca 10 Jahren am 29er.
Am 26er habe ich einen zweiten, durch gerades Sitzrohr reingekommen- auch wenn nur eine Bohrung


----------



## FirstGeneration (7. Juli 2022)

Da Shimano-Bremsbeläge gerade nicht oder nur schwer zu erhalten sind - gibts Empfehlungen für andere Beläge?


----------



## huffdipuffdi (7. Juli 2022)

Trickstuff


----------



## subdiver (7. Juli 2022)

Kool Stop


----------



## yo_alex (8. Juli 2022)

Scott Spark RC Comp 2022 in RH S


----------



## moggale (15. Juli 2022)

Spark Neuaufbau. Hab mein Scale dazu umgebaut. Mit 9,995 kg Fahrfertig (inkl Pedale, Flaschenhalter und Multitool im Gabelschaft) deutlich unter der 10 kg geblieben


----------



## subdiver (16. Juli 2022)

Opa und Enkel Spark.
Btw. es kommt ein neues Genius ähnlich dem Spark.


----------



## Southbike (16. Juli 2022)

subdiver schrieb:


> Opa und Enkel Spark.
> Btw. es kommt ein neues Genius ähnlich dem Spark.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1517168


Wieviel Federweg hat das neue Genius?
Müsste min 140/140 haben, wenn Trail Spark schon 140/120mm hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (16. Juli 2022)

Southbike schrieb:


> Wieviel Federweg hat das neue Genius?
> Müsste min 140/140 haben, wenn Trail Spark schon 140/120mm hat



Er meinte 150-160mm.

Was mir beim neuen Spark aufgefallen ist, der Lenker bzw. Armaturen können am Oberrohr anschlagen.
Gibt’s dafür eine Lösung?


----------



## Southbike (16. Juli 2022)

subdiver schrieb:


> Er meinte 150-160mm.
> 
> Was mir beim neuen Spark aufgefallen ist, der Lenker bzw. Armaturen können am Oberrohr anschlagen.
> Gibt’s dafür eine Lösung?


Ok. War zu erwarten, dass  das Genius min 140 mm haben wird.

Bzgl Lenkereinschlag

Entweder so viele Spacer, dass der Lenker drüber geht (sieht dann kacke aus) oder um etwas den  potentiellen Einschlag zu mildern durch Schutzfolie.
Aber ja ist ein Problem nicht nur beim Spark sondern bei sämtlichen Herstellern(was denken sich eigentlich Entwickler?)  siehe auch Specialized Thread. Einige machen auch so einen Klettverschluss ans Oberrohr ran, mit welchen man Skiern zusammenklettet, um einen Einschlag zu mildern.


----------



## subdiver (16. Juli 2022)

@Southbike 
Danke, mit ist es nur aufgefallen, weil mein Lenker gerade über das Oberrohr geht.
Mein Genius hat einen Steuersatz mit Lenkanschlag, wäre vielleicht auch für das Spark eine Option.

Btw. ein RC ansehen oder vielleicht mal probefahren ist auf unbestimmte Zeit nicht möglich.
Ist Deines ein RC?


----------



## Southbike (16. Juli 2022)

subdiver schrieb:


> @Southbike
> Danke, mit ist es nur aufgefallen, weil mein Lenker gerade über das Oberrohr geht.
> Mein Genius hat einen Steuersatz mit Lenkanschlag, wäre vielleicht auch für das Spark eine Option.
> 
> ...


Bin auch kein Experte aber das geht nicht bei jedem Steuersatz bzw Rad gab da im Specialized thread eine Diskussion.

Habe das RC SL, der leichteste Rahmen,  also mit Fox Dämpfer und Gabel


----------



## Smithie (16. Juli 2022)

Southbike schrieb:


> dass das Genius min 140 mm haben wird


Schon das alte, bzw. aktuelle Genius hat ja 150mm ...

Es wäre interessant, wenn es -- mindestens in den kleinen Grössen -- mit 27,5 angeboten wäre, für mich als Zwergin ist Scott seit dem kompletten Umstieg auf 29 gestorben (aber mein Genius 700 hält hoffentlich noch aweng ).


----------



## ArSt (16. Juli 2022)

Ich fahre als 169cm großer Zwerg ein Scale in "S" und bin von 29" begeistert. Und das Rad ist in dieser Größe sicher auch für noch kleinere Menschen fahrbar.


----------



## Smithie (16. Juli 2022)

ArSt schrieb:


> sicher auch für noch kleinere Menschen fahrbar


Irgendwie fahrbar bestimmt, sinnvoll fahrbar?

Ich bin noch einige Zentimeter kleiner als du und es sei dir versichert: im technischem Gelände macht jeder Zentimeter einen Unterschied. Ich kann z.B. über meinem Genius 700 nur knapp stehen, ein noch höheres Oberrohr möchte ich nicht haben.

Bei dem abgebildetem Rad fürs Schotterbolzen hätte ich vermutlich mit 29 auch kein Problem, obwohl ich die Proportionen bei Rädern Gr. S mit 29 Laufrädern echt hässlich finde.

Jeder, wie er mag, aber ich lasse mich von einem Hersteller nicht dazu zwingen, etwas zu fahren, was ich für mich persönlich als unsinning empfinde. Und Alternativen gibt es ja. Dazu kommt, dass Scott nur aus Kostenoptimierungsgründen die 700-Option gestrichen hat, die Rahmen sind ja für beide Laufradgrössen ausgelegt (mindestens das aktuelle Genius).


----------



## Smithie (18. Juli 2022)

Zurück zum Thema


----------



## Southbike (22. Juli 2022)

Aktuell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OMaOle (25. Juli 2022)

Smithie schrieb:


> Schon das alte, bzw. aktuelle Genius hat ja 150mm ...
> 
> Es wäre interessant, wenn es -- mindestens in den kleinen Grössen -- mit 27,5 angeboten wäre, für mich als Zwergin ist Scott seit dem kompletten Umstieg auf 29 gestorben (aber mein Genius 700 hält hoffentlich noch aweng ).


Beim 960iger Modell von 2020 gehen definitiv auch 27.5er Laufräder. Sind aber original nicht im Lieferumfang. Ich gebe meines ab, da Umstieg auf Spark 930...


----------



## Smithie (26. Juli 2022)

Ich hab' ja eins mit 27,5 .


----------



## subdiver (27. Juli 2022)

Ich mag den alten Bock


----------



## FirstGeneration (27. Juli 2022)

Fehlt noch dein "Altplastik-Spruch" zum 18x....


----------



## subdiver (27. Juli 2022)

FirstGeneration schrieb:


> Fehlt noch dein "Altplastik-Spruch" zum 18x....



Soll ich es löschen?


----------



## Smithie (27. Juli 2022)

Ach kommt, @subdiver mag sein älteres Spark und nennt es liebevoll "Altplastik", wo ist das Problem?

Mein "Altplastik"-- ein 20er im schicken schwarz-rot gammelt zwar seit dem Einzug des Genius im Keller, aber ich finde die Form viel schöner als die neuen, dicken Sparks. Die (ur)alten schreien "schnell", während die neuen irgendwie "wo ist mein Motor" zu rufen scheinen .

Jeder, wie er mag, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Southbike (28. Juli 2022)

Smithie schrieb:


> Ach kommt, @subdiver mag sein älteres Spark und nennt es liebevoll "Altplastik", wo ist das Problem?
> 
> Mein "Altplastik"-- ein 20er im schicken schwarz-rot gammelt zwar seit dem Einzug des Genius im Keller, aber ich finde die Form viel schöner als die neuen, dicken Sparks. Die (ur)alten schreien "schnell", während die neuen irgendwie "wo ist mein Motor" zu rufen scheinen .
> 
> Jeder, wie er mag, oder?


Die einen verlassen sich auf ihren subjektiven Einduck, die anderen auf Leistungsdaten.
Und bei meinen Daten sehe ich zwischen dem aktuellen Spark und dem Modell, welches Subdiver fährt, bergauf keinen Unterschied - in technischen Passagen bin ich sogar mit dem neuen Spark bergauf schneller, bergab sowieso.


----------



## subdiver (28. Juli 2022)

Southbike schrieb:


> Die einen verlassen sich auf ihren subjektiven Einduck, die anderen auf Leistungsdaten.
> Und bei meinen Daten sehe ich zwischen dem aktuellen Spark und dem Modell, welches Subdiver fährt, bergauf keinen Unterschied - in technischen Passagen bin ich sogar mit dem neuen Spark bergauf schneller, bergab sowieso.



Das wird ja nicht bestritten, alles andere wäre ein Armutszeugnis für Scott.


----------



## Smithie (28. Juli 2022)

Southbike schrieb:


> in technischen Passagen bin ich sogar mit dem neuen Spark bergauf schneller


Ich kann sogar mit meinem Genius in solchem Gelände Sachen hochfahren, die ich mit dem Spark nie geschafft hab'. 

Und ich fahre es auch deshalb nicht mehr. Trotzdem finde ich das Spark von @subdiver schick und verstehe nicht, warum manche ein Problem damit haben, dass er ab und zu Fotos mit dem Rad postet.


----------



## BatCountry (28. Juli 2022)

subdiver schrieb:


> Ich mag den alten Bock
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1523565


Das ist alt? Für mich ist ein Bike mit sagen wir 15 Jahren aufwärts alt ... so wie mein Tampico von weiter oben. Manch einer sieht vielleicht erst ein Windriver als richtig alt an ...


----------



## OMaOle (28. Juli 2022)




----------



## Southbike (28. Juli 2022)

Wenn sich Leute über das neue mit ebike  Optik  lustig machen, könnte man sagen das Vorgängermodell sieht wie nach einem Unfall aus,  Knick im Oberrohr.


----------



## Southbike (28. Juli 2022)

BatCountry schrieb:


> Das ist alt? Für mich ist ein Bike mit sagen wir 15 Jahren aufwärts alt ... so wie mein Tampico von weiter oben. Manch einer sieht vielleicht erst ein Windriver als richtig alt an ...


Das von Subdiver ist schon 10 Jahre alt, wenn es bereits 2 Folgemodelle gab, kann man durchaus von einem alten Bike sprechen. Aber ist sicherlich immer noch ein gutes Bike, das ist klar - auf Geometrie bezogen schon veraltet.


----------



## spark1 (28. Juli 2022)

Southbike schrieb:


> Das von Subdiver ist schon 10 Jahre alt, wenn es bereits 2 Folgemodelle gab, kann man durchaus von einem alten Bike sprechen. Aber ist sicherlich immer noch ein gutes Bike, das ist klar - auf Geometrie bezogen schon veraltet.


der Rahmen wurde bis 2016 gebaut......


----------



## OMaOle (28. Juli 2022)

Southbike schrieb:


> Wenn sich Leute über das neue mit ebike  Optik  lustig machen, könnte man sagen das Vorgängermodell sieht wie nach einem Unfall aus,  Knick im Oberrohr.


Stimmt so nicht ganz. Das“Alte“ ist ein Scott Genius. Das Neue ist das Spark.


----------



## subdiver (28. Juli 2022)

Southbike schrieb:


> Das von Subdiver ist schon 10 Jahre alt, wenn es bereits 2 Folgemodelle gab, kann man durchaus von einem alten Bike sprechen. Aber ist sicherlich immer noch ein gutes Bike, das ist klar - auf Geometrie bezogen schon veraltet



Von 2014  also 8 Jahre und der Rahmen war aktuell bis 2016.
Ansonsten hast Du natürlich recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Southbike (28. Juli 2022)

subdiver schrieb:


> Von 2014  also 8 Jahre und der Rahmen war aktuell bis 2016.
> Ansonsten hast Du natürlich recht.


Meinte das Modeljahr, die ersten gab es 2012 - meins war von 2012 das RC Rahmenset


----------



## Southbike (28. Juli 2022)

OMaOle schrieb:


> Stimmt so nicht ganz. Das“Alte“ ist ein Scott Genius. Das Neue ist das Spark.


Habe mich schon gewundert, über den Federweg. Mea Culpa.
Aber auch das vorherige Spark hatte den Unfallknick.


----------



## Southbike (28. Juli 2022)

spark1 schrieb:


> der Rahmen wurde bis 2016 gebaut......


Aber entwickelt für 2012, somit 10 Jahre alte Technik/Geometrie.
Bin es ja selbst bis letztes Jahr gefahren, immer noch ein gutes Bike -aber kein Vergleich zu dem Neuen.


----------



## Southbike (28. Juli 2022)

subdiver schrieb:


> Das wird ja nicht bestritten, alles andere wäre ein Armutszeugnis für Scott.


Weiss nicht, ob man da von Armutszeugnis sprechen könnte, wenn es durch 120mm langsamer wäre - eher was zu erwarten war.
Dass  ein 120mm Bike bergauf  genauso schnell ist, zeigt eher die brillante Arbeit von Scott.


----------



## subdiver (28. Juli 2022)

Southbike schrieb:


> Dass  ein 120mm Bike bergauf  genauso schnell ist, zeigt eher die brillante Arbeit von Scott.



Ich denke, dass 20mm nicht den Riesenunterschied ausmachen, Twinloc sei Dank.
Ein Orbea Rise ist mit 120mm am bergauf so schnell wie mein Spark.

Hatte der Schurter nicht auch schon mehr Federweg in seinem Vorgänger-Spark ?


----------



## Smithie (28. Juli 2022)

Ein "Unfallknick" im Oberrohr ist für kurzbeinige Zwerge recht praktisch .

Ein "Unfallknick" im Sattelrohr dagegen sehr unpraktisch, da keine lange Variostütze verbaut werden kann, das ist bei den neuen Modellen besser gelöst.

Letztendlich muss das Rad ja nur einem selbst gefallen, egal, ob in "Unfall"- oder "E-Bike"-Optik, gelle .

Für mich kommen die neuen Scotts wegen der 29 sowieso nicht in Frage, schaumamoi, was die übernächste Generation bringt, dass dürfte in etwa das zeitliche Horizont für eine Neuanschaffung sein .


----------



## spark1 (28. Juli 2022)

Southbike schrieb:


> Aber entwickelt für 2012, somit 10 Jahre alte Technik/Geometrie.
> Bin es ja selbst bis letztes Jahr gefahren, immer noch ein gutes Bike -aber kein Vergleich zu dem Neuen.


Leider wahr 🙈🙈
Fährst du das 2022er?


----------



## Southbike (28. Juli 2022)

subdiver schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass 20mm nicht den Riesenunterschied ausmachen, Twinloc sei Dank.
> Ein Orbea Rise ist mit 120mm am bergauf so schnell wie mein Spark.
> 
> Hatte der Schurter nicht auch schon mehr Federweg in seinem Vorgänger-Spark ?


Es geht ja nicht nur um die 20mm,.sondern ein Bike zu konstruieren, dass bergauf auf dem Niveau der Vorgängermodell ist, jedoch abfahrtstechnisch mehr AM. Das ist die grosse Kunst.

Soweit ich mich erinnere hat Scott vorne irgendwann mal eine 110mm Gabel verbaut,.der Dämpfer war bei 100mm

Orbea bin ich selbst nie gefahren,.aber soweit ich mich erinnere ist der Dämpfer am Oberrohr und nur einen Flaschenhalter - scheidet alleine deswegen aus


----------



## Southbike (28. Juli 2022)

spark1 schrieb:


> Leider wahr 🙈🙈
> Fährst du das 2022er?


Ja. Sonst könnte ich es ja nicht beurteilen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (29. Juli 2022)

Southbike schrieb:


> Orbea bin ich selbst nie gefahren,.aber soweit ich mich erinnere ist der Dämpfer am Oberrohr und nur einen Flaschenhalter - scheidet alleine deswegen aus



Es sind zwei.


----------



## Southbike (29. Juli 2022)

subdiver schrieb:


> Es sind zwei.


Siehst, kannst dir ja dann ein Orbea kaufen - wenn das neue Spark dir nicht zusagt


----------



## stepau (30. Juli 2022)

Dieses Bike ist ein Traum . Ich habe mich eigentlich erst vor 2 Wochen dazu entschlossen, dass es genau dieses Spark werden soll, nachdem mein Spark 920 aus 2017 "in die Jahre" gekommen ist. Schnell habe ich feststellen müssen, dass deutschlandweit fast nichts mehr zu bekommen ist. Ich bin 500 km Richtung Freiburg gefahren bin, weil ich der Meinung war, dass "L" die richtige Rahmengröße war. Leider hat es überhaupt nicht gepasst. Mein Händler hier in Kassel hat dann noch eines in "M"  besorgen können.


----------



## subdiver (30. Juli 2022)

@stepau 
Sehr schön  wünsche Dir viele gute Fahrten.


----------



## subdiver (30. Juli 2022)

Gewicht?


----------



## Smithie (30. Juli 2022)

Sehr schicke Farben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stepau (1. August 2022)

subdiver schrieb:


> Gewicht?


10,7 kg....... Mit der anderen Sattelstütze wahrscheinlich 100 g mehr.


----------



## BullsUli (18. September 2022)

Aufm Berg😅


----------



## OMaOle (18. September 2022)




----------



## kalihalde (11. Oktober 2022)

Scott Evolution (designed by Funk) von 1990

Zu Beginn der 1990er war Elevated Chainstay (ECS) der neue heiße Shice auf dem noch sehr jungen MTB-Markt. Scott hatte noch kein eigenes Modell im neuen Design am Start (kam erst mit dem Modelljahr 1991) und wollte aber schon etwas mit hochgezogener Kettenstrebe, z.B. auf Messen, zeigen. So wurden kurzerhand ein paar Rahmen von Daryl Funk geordert, der schon sein "Pro Comp" am Start hatte, und auf Scott umgelabelt. So der kurze Ausflug in die Geschichte.

Letzens hatte ich das große Glück, eines dieser sehr seltenen Exemplare zu erwerben.









Wurde in den letzten dreißig Jahren wahrscheinlich kaum seiner eigentlichen Bestimmung zugeführt, sonst sähe der Lack anders aus.

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde

P.S. hier gibt´s mehr Infos


----------



## Tomatchen85 (26. Oktober 2022)

Gibt einen Nutzer welcher an einem Spark RC Team Issue Skin- oder Tanwall Reifen montiert hat? Ich habe zwar schon etwas mit Photoshop gebastelt...denke jedoch "Live" wäre besser!


----------



## Tomatchen85 (26. Oktober 2022)

Moin, gibt es Bilder von einem Spark RC Team Issue 2022 mit Tan- oder Skinwall Bereifung?
Habe zwar mit PS gespielt...


----------



## BullsUli (17. November 2022)

Scott Scale 2022 mit Onzas und sonstigen kleinen Gimmicks😁


----------



## Krabbenkoenig (12. Dezember 2022)

Da wars noch warm..


----------

